#juju-gui 2013-09-09
<gary_poster> Hey rick_h.  Thank you for your reviews.  Made a reply because I'm still not resolved about the valueChange thing.  Tell me what you think.
<rick_h> gary_poster: ok, looking now
<rick_h> gary_poster: ignore me then. I could have sworn I twice opened all the collapsed sections of the diff and did a search in the file for that. 
<gary_poster> rick_h, lol, cool, thanks.  will do the rest of the changes. :-)
<rick_h> gary_poster: when I saw you added it I did a full page search looking for it, but I must have typo'd something stupid ... /me goes for more coffee
<gary_poster> :-) np!
<hatch> good morning
<rick_h> morning hatch, early for you isn't it?
<hatch> incredibly 
<hatch> my flight was delayed so I got in late, jet lagged and all that
<hatch> nothing like taxiing out to take off and they saying there has been an issue and they need to go back to the gate haha
<rick_h> doh!
<hatch> I'll be pretty much useless today so I put in a swap day request
<hatch> rick_h, http://tympanus.net/Development/TripleViewLayout/ for the details tabview 
<rick_h> nope, wtf is with that messing with the scroll bar?
<rick_h> and you can't jump from first to last
<hatch> the articles are different lengths
<rick_h> right, but I can't click on the scrollbar to move up/down?
<hatch> oh what the heck
<hatch> well the UI is pretty cool, clearly this code woudln't fly hah
<rick_h> :P
<hatch> ok going to try and get some more sleep! I'll try and make it back for the call
<benji> bac: I reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/readme/+merge/184387 
<bac> thanks benji
<benji> bac: do you know anything about Huw's branch?
<bac> on friday he said he had a few changes from review to incorporate but ran out of time
<rick_h> benji: he didn't get it done. He ran into some issues on the build side I think. 
<bac> benji: i assume he returned home, so i'm unsure when he'll get to it
<rick_h> yea, when we talked friday I got the impression he'd start back on his Tues, our Monday night
<bac> benji: which is a bit of a drag since i leaves my branch in limob
<bac> limbo
<benji> bac: yeah
<benji> bac: your head is on "Add lp branch link to API results" are you really looking forward to that one or can I take it real quick
<gary_poster> bac, is there anything you can do to land Huw's thing as a temporary step?  IOW is it reasonable to take over, and then land your branch?
<gary_poster> jujugui, I need a second review of https://codereview.appspot.com/13385045/ when someone can
<benji> gary_poster: I'll take a look
<bac> gary_poster: sure i can do that.  i think he should be mighty close.  not sure what kind of build issues he saw as the mods to get the makefile running were trivial.  makes me wonder if i'm missing something.
<gary_poster> thank you benji
<gary_poster> bac cool.  just an idea to unblock you.
<adeuring> abentley: I'm wokring on the exodus for fixed ES mappings. "bin/migrations prepare-upgrade" works fine, but when I run "bin/migrations opgrade", I get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6083418/
<abentley> adeuring: looking.
<bac> benji: the css handles the markdown types with extensions of 'md', 'markdown', or 'mkd'.  everything else is treated as plaintext. i think we're making up the rules as we go along so we could limit the extension to those three plus '' or '.txt'
<benji> bac: sounds good; I assume markdown will render plain text in a reasonable way (or are we rendering it at all?)
<bac> benji: yes, the md is rendered very nicely
<rick_h> bac: I think there was talk of having the proofing tools limit to md? and it's noted as policy in https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-policy.html
<bac> thanks rick_h
<rick_h> bac: benji we copied the JS markdown -> html converter from charmworld if I recall
<bac> rick_h: i wonder if they'll want a bundle proofing tool?
<rick_h> bac: yea, we should bring that up to marcoceppi_ and jcastro as I think it makes sense. 
<rick_h> especially as they might 'grow' in the next release
<abentley> adeuring: I think the problem is that on your box, "charms" is a real index, while on production machines, it's an alias of an index.
<bac> rick_h: that page says .md, .txt, or .rst.  we don't support nice display of .rst
<bac> for charms or bundles
<adeuring> abentley:  ah, thanks.
<rick_h> bac: no, we don't support rst->html but it was a requested feature. Just low priority and never got to it
<marcoceppi> rick_h: bac: how aggressive of a linting tool?
<rick_h> marcoceppi: yea, that's the question I guess. Go through bundles and defined what we want to make sure is there. Right now it's just what, the deployer file, icon, and readme?
<bac> marcoceppi: probably just to verify the expected files are present and the bundles.yaml file is parsable yaml
<bac> rick_h: that is correct
<jcastro> I am fine with whatever guys
<rick_h> marcoceppi: yea, +1 on bac there. And then we could grow it as required. Though I think it'd be preferable to have one lint/proof tool 
<marcoceppi> rick_h bac: that sounds good to me. I only ask because there are some applications that add additional fields to the deployer that can be ignored but shouldn't prevent it from being used
<bac> bundles.yaml, icon.svg, and some sort of readme.[md, txt, '']
<jcastro> ~charmers are doing .md for most things
<jcastro> but we have some .rst and .txt in there. 
 * marcoceppi pushes for everything markdown
<sinzui> We are going to switch everything to md though?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> some people like hazmat prefer rst, but I didn't care enough to argue
<marcoceppi> I think it should be suggested as the default format, but not required
<jcastro> I prefer everything in the project be markdown. :)
<sinzui> jcastro, I think I gave you a list of the rst files. I thought your intent was to change to md
<rick_h> marcoceppi: sure, when you create a template for a new one start with a .md file 
<jcastro> sinzui: I changed them all I think
<jcastro> but like, we don't tell people "your readme is RST you suck"
<rick_h> I'd bet nearly everyone sticks with what came 'out of the box'
<jcastro> if we were to say "use markdown for everything" I would also not mind
<marcoceppi> rick_h: did you want the linting tool to live in charm-tools, or elsewhere?
 * marcoceppi can imagine a charm create --bundle command
<bac> jcastro: right now, the only format we display in a rich rendering is md
<jcastro> bac: it seems to me that you guys have better things to do than support RST. :)
<rick_h> marcoceppi: well I'd think that the same proof/lint tool can detect a charm vs a bundle and check appropriately?
<marcoceppi> rick_h: I would think so, yes
<rick_h> marcoceppi: so it'd be the same proof tool we use now
<bac> jcastro: absolutely
<jcastro> I could just propose we do markdown-only for everything?
<rick_h> marcoceppi: whereever that lives
<marcoceppi> rick_h: charm-tool
<marcoceppi> charm-tools*
<jcastro> hey sinzui, can you confirm that we did in fact move every README to md? 
<jcastro> I am 95% sure I did that already
<jcastro> but it wouldn't hurt
<sinzui> jcastro, I can. I lost the query when staging when tits up. I need to recreate it
<jcastro> I'd be happy to finish converting them if there's any stragglers
<jcastro> I am like president of the pure Markdown society
<rick_h> marcoceppi: so should I file both the bundle proof and bundle --create as bugs in charm-tools?
<marcoceppi> rick_h: yes please! if you could also include the directory structure of what is needed in a bundle for either (or an example of a bundle) I can make sure the proper templates are there
<rick_h> bac: do we have a sample bundle charm that's in the store I can link to?
<gary_poster> benji, lol, thanks, will address :-)
<benji> :)
<bac> rick_h: yes, search for 'precise' and there are two at the bottom
<sinzui> jcsackett, hangout?
<rick_h> bac: oooh, sweet
<gary_poster> I have another branch--very small--ready for review by one person: https://codereview.appspot.com/13621043
<benji> gary_poster: I guess I can put off getting a cup of coffee for a couple of minutes
<gary_poster> benji, heh, ok thanks
<hatch> has anyone ever had a deepEqual fail but not report the diff?
<rick_h> hatch: normally the diff is unsuable for me
<hatch> yeah this is really irritating me
<benji> bac: your head is on "Add lp branch link to API results" are you really looking forward to that one or can I take it real quick
<bac> benji: off with his head
<benji> heh
<bac> my head
<bac> sinzui, abentley: do you know what tarmac does if i have an approved MP with a dependency on a pre-req branch that has not landed?
<abentley> bac: It complains, and I believe it marks the MP "need-review".
<abentley> bac: You have to land the prereq first.  Or you can do a new MP that includes all branches and land that.
<bac> abentley: i wonder which huw would consider ruder?  :)
<bac> the cleanest thing would be for me to cause his branch to get landed...
<abentley> bac: If his branch shouldn't land in its current form, you could make changes and then "re-submit", and use your own branch as the source branch.
<bac> abentley: could i just resubmit my MP removing his as a pre-req?  it would then land with both branches included?
<abentley> bac: Yes, you could.  That's like doing a new MP that includes all branches.
<bac> abentley: that seems easiest.  thanks.
<hatch> rick_h, FINALLY found the issue
<hatch> ugh
<rick_h> hatch: oh, I thought it was working as designed. I've not seen it work better
<hatch>       // when doing a deep equals on an object which contains a LazyModelList
<hatch>       // call toArray() on it first else it will fail and it won't tell you why.
<hatch>       attrs.relations = attrs.relations.toArray();
<hatch> rick_h, ^^ there are my notes on it
<bac> benji: i've resubmitted my MP.  the one at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/readme/+merge/184590 contains huw's work, my changes, my fixes to huw's branch, and my fixes in response to your original review.  sadly it is huge
<benji> bac: I think that is the right way to go, despite the sadness.  I'll undertake a review soonish.
<abentley> bac: Could you ping me when your MP goes to "Approved"?  I am hacking on a new Jenkins for you.
<Makyo> Oops, reboot for updates.
<bac> abentley: will do
<abentley> sinzui: Could you please add juju-gui-bot to ce-orange-squad so that it can download the credentials?
<sinzui> abentley, done
<abentley> sinzui: Thanks.  Confirmed working.
<rick_h_> irc went boom, back now
<benji> bac: the diff at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/readme/+merge/184590 doesn't look right
<bac> benji: in what way?
<benji> bac: it seems to be missing some of Huw's changes, particularly the template changes
<benji> bac: "The diff has been truncated for viewing"
<benji> that's what got me, once I downloaded the diff I see what I was expecting now
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> I miss all of our devices ringing off at the same moment
<hatch> do you? do you really?
<hatch> *TRAIN SOUND*
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> bcsaller, call now
<hatch> rick I'll need you to pm me the link
<hatch> I'm not on my typical acct right now
<hatch> rick_h_, ^
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<luca__> can someone explain scale up and scale out?
<hatch> bcsaller, can you hop into our call?
<rick_h_> bcsaller: ping, got a sec to chat databindings?
<hatch> hah
<bcsaller> yeah
<rick_h_> bcsaller: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1f48bd83e28661eebe401649dbb7d4bfa8666331?hl=en
<hatch> ok I'm stepping away from the computer, just ping if you need and I'll get back as soon as I can
<benji> bac: I'm finally done with https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/readme/+merge/184590
<benji> I included a CSS patch to fix a small issue.
<bac> thanks benji.  i'll look at it when i finish my cake
<benji> I'll eat my cake when I finish driving my Lamborghini to get my free massage.
<Makyo> Our hacking file seems a little stale.  lbox, python-gf, and lags aren't found in standard repos or the PPAs specified.
<bac> thanks for the patch benji.  it needs to be applied to bundle.pt too
<benji> ah; I'm glad you knew that
<bac> benji: the cake was superb, too.  from a gas station near the outer banks.
<benji> being from Tennessee, it would be unsafe to try gas station cake
<bac> abentley: i'm about to mark my MP 'approved'.  stand back.
<bac> benji: the techroline adds a special something
<benji> heh
<abentley> bac: Sorry, was lunching.
<bac> abentley: it just got rejected due to unreviewed revisions.  i'll fix that now and mark it approved
<gary_poster> *just* over 400 lines, so two reviewers needed: https://codereview.appspot.com/13477044
 * gary_poster goes to get some lunch
<bac> hey abentley, how do i get around this problem?  have huw added to the team?  https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/readme/+merge/184590
<abentley> bac: I guess so.  I haven't seen that before.  Maybe ask rick about it, since they've collaborated on branches, I think?
<bac> hey rick_h_ ^^
<rick_h_> looking, I read the error that same way. 
<rick_h_> when I did stuff though I'd just take his branch, pull it down, push my own new one, and there was only one branch, no pre-req
<rick_h_> bac: from the sounds of things you labeled his as a pre-req branch vs just taking his branch over?
<bac> rick_h_: basically the same here.  no pre-req on this MP
<bac> rick_h_: originally, then i resubmitted without the pre-req
<rick_h_> bac: hmm, no idea then. I never hit this when I'd bzr colo-branch my-copy && bzr merge lp:huw's copy && bzr push ~rharding/my-copy && lbox submit
<bac> but he'll still be an author on an unmerged revision
<bac> rick_h_, abentley: at this point perhaps i should just manually push lp:charmworld
<abentley> rick_h_: did you always merge his branch into yours, never branch from his branch as a starting point?  I suspect that Tarmac only looks at mainline revisions.
<rick_h_> abentley: correct, I'd always create my own branch, pull his changes in, and push it was my own branch. 
<rick_h_> abentley: it would end up marking his branch as merged and seemed to work so never thought to do it another way
<abentley> rick_h_: pull his changes in or merge them in?  Big difference in how it looks in "bzr log".
<rick_h_> abentley: bzr merge lp:~huw....
<abentley> rick_h_: Cool.
<rick_h_> bac: so I'd just do that. Create a fresh branch from trunk, merge in the current work you've got there. Self review ok, link to the old review/comments, and try to submit that. 
<rick_h_> bac: unless you're sure it's safe/testing is going to be ok. 
<abentley> rick_h_: Good point.  That should work around it.
<abentley> bac: pushing is an option, and I've done that before, so I'd be a hypocrite to tell you you can't.  But I've also screwed things up by pushing, even though I was trying to be cautious.
<bac> abentley: yeah, i'd rather let the machinery do the work.  i'm following rick_h_'s suggestion to see what happens.
<bac> ok, tarmac should be chewing on it soon
<rick_h_> woot
<bac> no whammies!
<rick_h_> hah, I always think that stuff
<rick_h_> make lint ... 'no whammies! "boom!"'
<abentley> sinzui: AFAICT, Launchpad is lying to my trigger script.
<abentley> sinzui: My browser gets a total_size of 1, but my trigger script gets 0, when I access https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~juju-jitsu/charmworld/trunk?ws.op=getMergeProposals&status=Approved
 * sinzui is looking
<abentley> sinzui: The branch has landed now, so a total_size of 0 is now correct.
<sinzui> understood.
<sinzui> As long as non-private branches are involved, anon will be fine. The Omnibus and security branches are the only MP factors that should be a problem 
<bac> abentley, rick_h_: same result -- https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charmworld/readme-mega/+merge/184661
<bac> tries something else
<sinzui> abentley, looking at the juju-project, I think I get sane results. https://api.launchpad.net/devel/juju-project?ws.op=getMergeProposals&status=Approved Have you eliminated timing and caching from scenario?
<abentley> sinzui: No, I have not eliminated caching from this scenario.  I think it is very likely that caching is the culprit.
<abentley> sinzui: But I think a minutes-long cache on an API is Just Wrong.
<abentley> bac: I've looked at the tarmac code, and I see that considers the author of every revision.  I don't understand how this worked for rick, since huw would have been the author of some revisions.
<sinzui> abentley, I don't see any cache rules in the api response. Squid could be caching.
<abentley> sinzui: Maybe it was Squid.  Something has to be caching; I was consistently getting one response in my browser and a different response from my script.
<sinzui> abentley, non-anonymous wont be cached. I think we always assume authenticated users are working with non-public mutable information
<abentley> sinzui: I was hitting reload in my browser, so it would have been sending cache-disabling headers.  But both were accessing the same URL.
<sinzui> ah, right
<bac> abentley: in that case, for the long term the best solution is to add huw to the team
<sinzui> Yes, we want how added to the team.
<abentley> bac: Sounds like it.  I don't plan to reproduce that behaviour in Jenkins.
<bac> sinzui: can you add him to the orangemen?
<sinzui> Lp's franken-lander required people to be a member of a team composed of drivers, former drivers, and people listed on a wiki page who signed an agreement
<sinzui> I will
<abentley> sinzui: So for copyright assignment reasons, we might want to restrict it to ~canonical for now.
<sinzui> abentley, yes, that is easiest
<sinzui> bac: abentley I added huwshimi to ~ce-orange-squad to get him into ~juju-jitsu
<bac> yay you
<sinzui> I really don't understand how his work was merged and landed before? Maybe he was removed from a team?
 * bac tries again.  crosses fingers.  fetches beverage.
<bac> sinzui: only explanation i can think of
<sinzui> oh, bac, abentley: I don't think he has any contributions to charmworld. Most of his work with orange was juju-gui
<abentley> sinzui: Oh.
<sinzui> abentley, I see I can append bogus args to the api query. maybe we can append a timestamp to ensure non-cached content: &_ignore=1234
<abentley> sinzui: I'm investigating using PS's jenkins-launchpad plugin now.  It seems to be under heavy use and active development.
<sinzui> goody
<gary_poster> thank you very much for review and qa rick_h_.  I'm inclined to treat it as a ~400 liner. :-) Are you comfortable being the only reviewer on that one, or should I pursue another?
<gary_poster> given your general preference alone, I'm expecting "another" :-)
<bac> sinzui, abentley, rick_h_: after adding huw to the team the original mega branch landed.
<sinzui> good.
<gary_poster> thank you for moving that forward, bac.  cool.
<bac> gary_poster: moved it forward inches at a time
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> bac: I made it harder than it needed to be before realizing the error of my ways, does this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~benji/charmworld/add-lp-branch/revision/390?start_revid=390 satisfy the "Add lp branch link to API results" card, as far as you know?
<bac> benji: do we have a test that actually shows what is being returned for the API call?
<benji> I'll look.
<benji> bac: yep: charmworld/views/tests/test_api.py:test_results_match
<bac> cool
<bac> such a descriptive name.  bet i wrote that.  :)
<benji> heh
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing from here. 
<gary_poster> cool thanks rick_h_ 
<benji> bac: the easiest review you'll do this month: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/charmworld/add-lp-branch/+merge/184680
<bac> fastest too
<hatch> hey my fitbit started working again
<hatch> of course after all the walking in London hah
<hatch> rick_h_: how's the thing coming?
<rick_h_> hatch: it's coming, EOD now and will try to get things finished tomorrow. 
<hatch> coolio
<rick_h_> hatch: according to my fitbit, london was a 29.99mi week for me 
<rick_h_> sun - friday, guess sat was another 2
<hatch> haha nice and I probably walked more because of the days on either end....so yikers!
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, that doesn't count the biking days really
<hatch> so back now to sitting on my a** all week
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: wheee!
<hatch> haha, actually this morning I walked to get some groceries....had to keep at least SOME activity going :)
<hatch> I should really get you and gary on my fitbit
<hatch> not that I'll ever be able to get close to gary haha
<gary_poster> Short review adding some nice UX cleanups: https://codereview.appspot.com/13368051
<gary_poster> I only need 1 person (< 200 lines!)
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2013-09-10
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey!
<rick_h_> huwshimi: glad you made it back safe and sound
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Thanks. Me too!
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Your trip went ok?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: yea, was actually really nice. Had an empty seat next to me that I split with the guy 2 seats over
<rick_h_> huwshimi: so was nice to have more leg room and such
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Nice, I had the same thing :)
<rick_h_> woot!
<huwshimi> Yeah
<hatch> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<hatch> I'm going to try and keep this new starting hour
<rick_h_> lol, good luck!
<hatch> haha thanks I might need it
<hatch> hmm huw is saying that trunk is broken
<hatch> oh and rick my fitbit stopped working again lol
<rick_h_> yea, I can't dupe the trunk test failures. Tried normal and make clean-all
<rick_h_> hatch: and :P on the fitbit
<hatch> rick_h_: so any luck on the toggles?
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, a little bit. I've got to get through dealing with the conflict ux with the multiple fields and then some tests and such
<rick_h_> and get a formatter in there for the true/false to True/False
<hatch> use css
<rick_h_> ah, good call on that. 
<hatch> text-transform: capitalize
<hatch> I think that's it
<rick_h_> yea
<hatch> I find it irritating that my cell phone internet is like 3x the speed of my home internet :)
<hatch> I can't wait to get fiber
<hatch> same price, 2x the speed
<bac> yeah, me neither.  oh, wait, that'll never, ever happen
<hatch> lol
<bac> hey benji, you have a moment to guichat?
<benji> bac: sure, one sec, let me get my camera hooked up
<gary_poster> heads up to jujugui world: I'm looking pretty carefully at the databinding code, particularly in conflict resolution.  if anyone is tempted to work around there, please lemme know.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ok, I'm in there currently, but doing little things atm. 
<gary_poster> cool rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> hatch: want to chat when you get a sec please
<hatch> gary_poster: glad you are - we have been looking into refactoring that for a while
<hatch> its scope has.....changed :)
<gary_poster> cool hatch.  I'm not trying to do a heavy refactor, just trying to get a number of edge-ish cases working.
<rick_h_> hatch: got a sec?
<bac> hi gary_poster, can you join benji and me in guichat?
<gary_poster> ok bac
<hatch> rick_h_: yup guichat?
<rick_h_> hatch: it's busy, will send invite
<hatch> cool
<hatch> we should almost make a guichat2 :)
<sinzui> Holy fsck! I have a crippled computer
<sinzui> The update this morning borked my keyboard. I just spent an hour trying to get capital letters working.
<sinzui> Everytime I pressed shift, the menus opened. I hacked dconf and restarted. Then every time I pressed super the menus started
<sinzui> opening
<sinzui> I suspect I am on xmir and it doesn't respect Xmodmap
<rick_h_> hatch: so....I could bind the event in the viewlet render call ... maybe ... just sayin
<hatch> lol no! becuase then there is no way to clean it up :)
<hatch> fight the pain
<rick_h_> ah $#@$@#$@#
<hatch> fight the pain!
 * rick_h_ goes back to swearing at things
<rick_h_> hatch: but viewlets have a destroy stub and it gets called on filling slot?
<rick_h_> hatch: and on the viewlet manager destructor
<rick_h_> hatch: so I can bind in render and add cleanup to a custom destory function in the viewlet def?
<hatch> oh I suppose you 'could' find a way
<hatch> dont' really see what that gets you though
<hatch> it really adds more complexity because now there would be two places events are being attached
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, a 'right' place and a 'wrong' place and it's easier to test the viewlet stand alone
<rick_h_> hatch: ignore me...carry on. Thanks for the tip
<hatch> I dont' think so because the viewlet is only supposed to be a configuration
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> it's not, too bad, move along. :)
<hatch> rm -rf rick_h
<hatch> moved along
<hatch> :P
<hatch> oh hey it's the apple conference today
<hatch> hmm test fails....looks at tests....test shouldn't have passed before....oops
<hatch> :)
<hatch> I wish when I walked into my room it would turn off email and G+ notifications on my phonhe
<hatch> room being office
<rick_h_> hatch: getting there. With the bluetooth unlock/safe zones the ground work is there to start building bt based profiles. 
<rick_h_> hatch: basically need a BT target on your desk that if it's attached it silences events down a notch
<hatch> hmm
 * hatch quickly files patents
 * hatch quickly learns Java and writes android app
 * hatch retires into obscurity after selling millions
<Makyo> That was fast.
<hatch> yeah I'm a pro like that
<hatch> oh crap I was supposed to be in obscurity
 * hatch goes obscure again
<hatch> btw- it feels like fall here.....*sqweee* winter is coming!
<rick_h_> ugh, high is supposed to hit 35.5C today (96F)
 * rick_h_ is not happy
<rick_h_> today/tomorrow, then I get fall back.
<hatch> yikes!!
<Makyo> Yeah, it's delightfully rainy and cool here.  Brought back a bit of the weather.
<hatch> OO today is looking like a good kiteboarding day
<hatch> *caugh caugh*
 * hatch isn't feeling good
<hatch> *caugh caugh*
<jcsackett> rick_h_: it always shocks me when you northerners have a hotter day than us.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: and makes me sad :(
<hatch> rick_h_: see #3 http://www.healthycomputing.com/office/setup/monitor/ (I think it was you and I discussing this)
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, with huw
<rick_h_> hatch: cool, yea I'm checking mine and that's about right
<hatch> yeah mine is a little high...maybe 1" but thats because it's too damn big for the desk and I can't get it any lower
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_: oh there is an exception ""Exception: If you use a large monitor (20" or larger), position your monitor so that the top of the viewing area is about 3" above eye level.""
<hatch> hehe 20" or larger is a 'large monitor'
<rick_h_> hatch: https://www.dropbox.com/s/sj5ayprdxsj6b68/2013-09-10%2009.57.39.jpg is with my phone camera right about eye level
<rick_h_> oh hmm, maybe I need to move them up a bit, though these are only 21"ers
 * hatch hates you and your setup
<hatch> I mostly hate it because I can't do it
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> it's ok, I'm never happy with it. Always something else. Trying to stop here and be happy
<hatch> isn't that the western way?
<hatch> we are never happy with what we have?
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> guess so, but I realize it and get annoyed with myself over it.
<hatch> truth!
<hatch> maybe that's why I keep cell phones for 3 years
<hatch> to try and prove to myself I'm not like that lol
<jcsackett> orangesquad: i resolved my lp-propose goofiness. can i get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~jcsackett/charmworld/review-queue-metrics/+merge/184785 ?
<jcsackett> feels good to be using lp-propose again, honestly.
<sinzui> freak
<abentley> jcsackett: aww, you're so sweet.
<jcsackett> abentley: :-P
<abentley> jcsackett: looking.
<jcsackett> abentley: thanks.
<jcsackett> sinzui: lp-propose: a few seconds. lbox propose -cr: go make coffee.
<sinzui> jcsackett, IRC does not properly convey my sarcasm 
<hatch> jcsackett: you just hate lbox because your tests always fail :P
<sinzui> bugger. I still have a broken keyboard and now I cannot see out of me left eye.
<jcsackett> hatch: aaah, is that why you so frequently forgo new tests in your branch? :-P
<hatch> rofl
<rick_h_> oooh, burnnnnn
<hatch> yeah it stings a little
<jcsackett> lemme get you some lidocaine for that.
<benji> bac: Huw's follow-up branch has landed.
<bac> benji: thanks
<abentley> sinzui: My computer is trying to protect me from Saucy.  Upgrade-manager keeps dying with "Real-time signal 0".
<sinzui> ouch
<abentley> jcsackett: Juju gui bot is me.  Doh.
<sinzui> Maybe it knows keyboards are screwed.
<jcsackett> abentley: dig, thanks, and good points all.
<sinzui> The keyboard options to configure keys is missing in saucy. The documentation still described the old way to get to the settings. I found some setting in dconf, but I am clueless about writing the gnome codes by hand
<bac> benji: it looks like you or huw fixed the readme width for charms but not bundles.
<benji> bac: arg!  I should have remembered that.  Yeah, he only did the one.
<benji> bac: I'll self-review a branch that fixes that right now.
<bac> benji: cool
<arosales> Makyo, gary_poster: hello, did you have any getting started with the GUI docs that evilnickveitch could include in the juju documentation?
<bac> benji: and he went back to 9 not 8.  i guess that was intentional
<Makyo> arosales, I have a branch started, but not completed.
<benji> bac: it was; because 8 causes unwanted line wrapping; 9 does too, when font size is increased
<gary_poster> arosales, was encouraging Makyo to get that out to you, though we are behind on inspector so I'm prioritizing that now.  hopefully he can get some time for it later this week, yeah, Makyo?
<arosales> gary_poster, Makyo: thanks or the update. No rush, just wanted to follow up.
<gary_poster> cool, thanks arosales 
<Makyo> gary_poster, arosales I'm on swap Wed-Fri, but will see what I can do tonight.
<gary_poster> Makyo, oh right!  sorry.  Next week then. :-)
<arosales> gary_poster, no worries if it lands next week
<arosales> sorry
<arosales> Makyo, no worries if it lands next week
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> so close to getting all of these tests fixed
<hatch> fixing tests after refactoring is making me dislike agile
<hatch> agile this! *hulk smash*
 * sinzui restarts to verify he has beatdown mir+gnome+unity
<hatch> man I friggen love databinding
<luca__> gary_poster: do you need the inspector lists that you created last week?
<gary_poster> luca__, no thank you, took a photo
<luca__> gary_poster: ok
<adeuring> bac, benji, abentley: could one of you have a look at this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~adeuring/charmworld/fixed-interfaces-mapping/+merge/184805 ?
<benji> adeuring: I'll take a look
<rick_h_> hatch: guichat please?
<hatch> sure
<bac> benji: staging has been updated to r392
<benji> cool
<bac> benji: go here: http://staging.jujucharms.com/search?search_text=precise  , a search for 'precise'.  marvel at the first hit.
<benji> huh
<benji> bac: it is because the description of one of the config strings includes the word "precise"
<bac> ok, i thought i looked there
<benji> such are the vagaries of full text search
<bac> benji: staging looks good to me.  i'm going to request production update to r392
<benji> k
<benji> adeuring: your branch looks good to me
<adeuring> benthanks
<adeuring> benji: thanks
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 9
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 1
<bac> sinzui: when i create an RT i get an error message (Couldn't load or create user: Must specify 'Name' attribute)  the RT gets created, though.  do you know what might be wrong?
<bac> i put 'bac' as requestor and it shows that as the owner
 * bac hates rt.
<sinzui> bac, I think you need to provide your email address
<bac> will try next time
<sinzui> bac, I sometimes forget requester. It has never stopped webops.
<abentley> sinzui: I've updated the environments.yaml so that juju doesn't need novarc to be sourced.  I've also added a command, "jnova", that uses the settings from environments.yaml to run "nova".
<sinzui> fab
<abentley> sinzui: That means that "juju switch" is all you need, whether you're switching from one region to another or one set of user credentials to another.
 * sinzui pulls
<hatch> jujugui: requesting two reviews and a large QA on https://codereview.appspot.com/13373050/ QA will need to be someone with a go env setup.... rick_h_ ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: k, will be a few 
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah no rush it's a big one
<hatch> jujugui anyone else sitting on reviews they need?
<gary_poster> not i, but thank you
<hatch> oh and if anyone doing my reviews wants a walk though I'll be more than happy to help :)
<hatch> bcsaller: if you have time I'd love it if you could review my branch
<hatch> gary_poster: I need to wait for that branch to be reviewed/landed before I work on the follow-ups is there another card you would like me to work on in the mean time?
<gary_poster> looking
<gary_poster> hatch, what was "ghost save functionality," do you remember?
<hatch> yeah, it doesn't do anything
<hatch> it just closes the inspector
<bcsaller> hatch: I'll start on it in a minute, I've seen parts of this before so that helps :)
<hatch> at least that's what it 'was' not sure if that's still valid
<hatch> bcsaller: awesome thanks :)
<gary_poster> hatch, yeah, good enough for now.  it is "saved" in that you can open it up and see it again.  I am not keen on needing to use env annotations to make these shared, at least for now.  maybe later.  However...
<gary_poster> hatch, luca says that MS wants us to move "expose" from the config page to the front "destroy" section
<gary_poster> I think it is on newer visuals, maybe?
<gary_poster> I wasn't quite sure how to do that on the face of it
<gary_poster> but maybe you can whip it out quickly?  
<hatch> that can't be done until after rick_h_ is done with his branch because he modifies that code
<hatch> so there will be huge conflicts
<rick_h_> hatch: well do me a favor, I'm setting up a MP so I can go through the stuff changed and get tests updated. If you can pull/QA that'd be helpful
<hatch> sure, what's the branch?
<rick_h_> hatch: lp:~rharding/juju-gui/update-conflict-ux
<hatch> moving expose to the destroy section sounds very odd to me, I think I'll need to see these new designs
<hatch> rick_h_: cool, on it
<hatch> does this have trunk merged in?
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, not today I guess. /me goes to do that 
<rick_h_> hatch: merged and pushed
<hatch> woah 64bit chip in the new iphone
<hatch> rick_h_: thanks
<hatch> rick_h_: so is the expose section supposed to have True/False ?
<hatch> it looks odd to me
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I went back and forth. When you leave that out, it looks strange in two lines
<rick_h_> hatch: and I figured I'd make it consistent and we can update with UX input once it hits coming soon
<hatch> and in the ghost - 'Use the default configuration?' has that as well
<hatch> and when it's checked(true) I can still toggle the debug checkbox
<hatch> that checkbox needs to be disabled
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, consistent design to start, make it inconsistent once told to :/
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, finding that in tests right now, adjusting
<rick_h_> the disabled part
 * gary_poster CHEERS that prototype now actually fixes all the things he wanted it to fix.  YAAS!
<hatch> the 'import config file' button looks disabled and doesn't turn the cursor into a pointer (not sure if your branch or something else in trunk)
<gary_poster> Now for a few branches...
<hatch> w00t w00t
<gary_poster> prototype is 493 line diff, so hopefully won't be too bad to actually get out there...
<hatch> I still donlt like these true/false things - I know they aren't your fault rick_h_ but you're the only one around I can complain to right now :P
<rick_h_> hatch: :P well I want to get it up in front of UX folks and get feedback. Wouldn't be the first time design needed tweaking
<rick_h_> yay! existing tests now pass. Time to write the new ones
<hatch> I mentioned it in the mockups that there is no 'division' because there is no large white block...they ignored me :'(
<hatch> WAHHHHHH
<rick_h_> hah, no one loves hatch...he's going to eat some worms
<hatch> lol is that a thing down there?
<rick_h_> kids thing "No body loves me, everybody hates me, I'm going to eat some worms..." Wasn't it a book or something? /me doesn't recall
<hatch> maybe some crazy american book
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, updated with disabled on the field
<rick_h_> overall though QA is pretty clean?
<hatch> yup, just checking conflict ux now
<hatch> also didn't qa in IE yet
<hatch> but i'll do that once the full thing langs
<hatch> lands
<rick_h_> k, all good. Sure it'll need it with review
<rick_h_> but good to have another set of eyes on it
<rick_h_> hatch: but if you need my stuff you can grab this branch to start with
<rick_h_> I'll have tests today and probably have to get review/qa tomorrow.
<hatch> I have no idea what i'm supposed to do with this conflict
<hatch> I see a ! then I click on it and....?
<hatch> it just goes away
<rick_h_> yea, there's nothing to do. It's just a 'notice'
<rick_h_> for a checkbox there's no choice to make, do you want to change it or not?
<rick_h_> if someone changes behind you, we just say 'hey, this was changed while you're working on it'
<hatch> yeah I guess...but that ! doesn't really mean anything
<hatch> maybe we need a tooltip ?
<rick_h_> well once gary_poster's lands it won't show it when the values are equal
<hatch> "this means there is a conflict"
<rick_h_> so the *only* time you should see it is: "1 - you change from false to true, 2 - someone else sets it to true, 3- someone else sets it to false and saves, 4 - you get a conflict notice"
<hatch> right so it's very rare so it's even more important to have some help text
<rick_h_> bah, and we're offially over 90F...I hate mother nature
 * hatch thinks you should probably hate humans who probably contributed to making it so hot ;)
<benji> gary_poster/bac: I've been trying to fight through a headache, but I'm going to have to go lie down now
<gary_poster> hatch, agree, and my branch makes even more things automatic, but I think that needs to be post-release.  Could be wrong.
<gary_poster> benji, ok, feel better
<hatch> gary_poster: yeah we can work towards it for sure - just as long as design also see's the issue :D
<gary_poster> hatch, I think they will when we show it to them
<hatch> rick_h_: there are some styling issues with the input conflict ux....probably not your branch though
<hatch> the checkmark spills out of the dropdown
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, good to know. I didn't think I touched that but will double check on comingsoon
<rick_h_> hatch: if you can check/file a bug would be appreciated
<hatch> can do!
<hatch> rick_h_: yah it's ugly there too
<hatch> :D
<rick_h_> thank goodness
 * rick_h_ wants to get this branch wrapped up, he'll never be able to look at checkboxes again after the last two weeks
<bac> hi gary_poster, regarding upgrading jujucharms.com, for juju-gui the latest tarball is 0.9.0.  we want to upgrade to it.  do we need a new version of the charm as well, i.e. r76?
<gary_poster> hi bac.  no, we do not (though +1 on verifying that the old charm is unnecessary).
<bac> gary_poster: did you see the call for mentors for the sparkcon "learn to code" event this weekend?
<gary_poster> bac, no
<hatch> gary_poster: you never did get back to me about a ticket to tackle :)
<bac> gary_poster: trizpug mailing list.  looks like fun, maybe.
<gary_poster> hatch, I did too!  you just didn't like any of my suggestions :-P
<hatch> lol!
<hatch> it's not that I didn't LIKE them....
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> do we have a design for moving the expose button?
<gary_poster> I think so.  looking
<hatch> I really can't do anything about it until rick's branch lands but I'd like to take a peek
<gary_poster> hatch, you could work from his branch.  that's what I sometimes do.  Anyway, here, look at the second inspector from the top left here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B7XG_QBXNwY1YWJqdXg1QzdLYkU/edit?usp=sharing
<hatch> maybe his branch will fail review :P
<hatch> looking
<gary_poster> "expose" is right above "destroy"
<hatch> ohhh I see
<hatch> it's kind of hidden and out of the way
<hatch> maybe that's good?
<bac> hatch: you think we can build a MAAS cluster of 64bit iphones as a compute farm?
<hatch> would people want to toggle it?
<rick_h_> yea, you don't normally expose that many services
<hatch> bac: a very power efficient compute farm? :D
<bac> gary_poster: rts 64505 and 64512 logged for upgrading manage.jujucharms.com  and jujucharms.com.  waiting on webops.
<gary_poster> bac awesome thank you
<bac> hatch: my current phone is slowly losing functionality so i'm in the market for a replacement
<hatch> bac: I'd highly recommend the HTC One
<hatch> picked one up 2 weeks ago and loving it
<rick_h_> I'm waiting for the nexus 5 next month, one is good, the new motox is cool, but limited availability right now
<hatch> rick_h_: I'd remove 'True' from the ghost config template (it should be set by the databinding)
<hatch> rick_h_: 5" is just too big - I do like how the iphone is a 4" but I haven't really found the One to feel that large for some reason
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, that wasn't there. 
<rick_h_> hatch: well the dimentiions of the N5 are smaller than the N4 with a larger screen
<hatch> Im just doing a psudo code review to see if I want to work from your branch :P
<hatch> oh really? I thought it was mirrored off of that new Sony phone
<rick_h_> hatch: LG thing, but if the fcc filings are correct, then yea. less bezel ftw
<hatch> I'm confused by the requirement for skipconflictux on elements that don't have conflict ux markup
<hatch> the expose template
<rick_h_> hatch: because they've been set/unset/etc 5 times in getting this branch worked out
<rick_h_> hatch: but things like marking 'changed' also apply
<rick_h_> and the ! indicator isn't part of the conflict resovle html
<rick_h_> so all elements have the potential for conflict-ux
<rick_h_> hatch: the True on the ghost is for the default config box, that's not data bound
<rick_h_> how would data binding make me not need that
<rick_h_> ?
<hatch> oh woops
<bac> hey benji, do you have all of the fiddly bits necessary to access staging.jujucharms.com?
<bac> benji: i mean to manage via juju
<hatch> rick_h_: do change events not bubble?
<rick_h_> don't know for sure, I'd imagine no since it's tied to a specific input
<hatch> all events are :)
<rick_h_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/265074/does-the-onchange-event-propagate
<hatch> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/Reference/Events/change
<hatch> according to this 'yes'
<hatch> so if it truely does then you can put that event listener in the environment.js file and remove all of that event stuff in the viewlet manager
<rick_h_> so http://jsfiddle.net/nfakc/18/ seems to work and bubble in IE10
<hatch> awesome so you can remove all of that event attach stuff
<hatch> my guess - at one point it didn't bubble and noone has gone back and updated those old docs
<hatch> s/docs/questions
<rick_h_> so seems to buble in all three. Will look at it though the point was to stop putting event stuff in environment.js as it's beyond evil. I can use a delegate or something though to update it as one event vs each chcekbox
<hatch> no no no no, when we move the event stuff it'll be done properly in the viewlet manager, not just one event tacked on separate from the rest
<rick_h_> why would the viewlet manager do it? Each viewlet needs to control wtf it does. I'm failing to see how moving the evil from one file to another file that's not the locatino of the code using it makes any sense at all
<hatch> because the viewlet manager will parse an event config in each viewlet and attach it to the viewlets container
<rick_h_> you create a ghost-inspector, it wants to watch for boolean inputs...so the event is there. 
<hatch> when the viewlet is destroyed the manager will then go and clean those up
<rick_h_> how many files do I have to have open to see wtf is going on. No wonder everyone hates events. They're not located next to the owner
<hatch> the event configuration will be moved from the environments.js file and split up into each viewlet
<rick_h_> anyway, argument for another day. I need to get these tests going. I want to test the veiwlet and it's event handling properly without a viewlet manager, or environment, or anything else that needs a bunch of stuff. I should be able to hand a viewlet a container and model and test it. 
<hatch> no because a viewlet is a configuration object
<hatch> that's it
<hatch> so you can unit test the utility methods which are mixed in
<hatch> and you can integration test the whole stack
<hatch> it was designed that way to be very easy to test
<rick_h_> except that it's not currently. The tests don't test the render method or any helpers because they need to go through a viewlet manager to figure out what's up. Then there's the pain of the viewlet manager needs to pull in all viewlets and there's interactions hidden in there. 
<hatch> that's because you're trying to write a unit test without a proper mockup
<hatch> or you're writing an integration test and don't want to pull in everything
<hatch> really, it makes sense I promise :)
<rick_h_> I understand what you're saying. And when you say "it's just a configuration object" I know it sounds light/easy. However, in practice, it's a mess. I know it'll get better with refactoring, but I don't understand why we're against events and callbacks responding to those events living in the viewlet itself. It's a mini-view without the YUI overhead. Syncing code between inspector.js, evironment.js, the template, the viewlet, an
<rick_h_> the idea is great, in practice there's some love needed
<hatch> because then you have to create an instance of the viewlet. if you want to unit test a method in a mixin....just pass the data into the method and test what comes out. That's what a unit test is
<hatch> anything more is an integration test
<hatch> the real issue we have is that we don't have a proper mock structure which we can count on cross our test suite
<rick_h_> the viewlet is doing sync with data binding, the template, change events. There's no such thing as unit testing this viewlet at this point. 
<hatch> that's an integration test
<hatch> so write an integration test
<rick_h_> hatch: and I don't disagree, but small localized integration tests I can count on to break are good things :)
<rick_h_> right, but I don't want to integrate with every viewlet in the system
<hatch> so you want an integration test that only integrates the things you want? :D
<rick_h_> it's like a widget. You can unit test some bits, but for the most part, you've got to stick it on the page and fake the interactions to amke sure it behaves as you expect
<rick_h_> it's an interactive structure. 
<rick_h_> by its very nature
<hatch> that's right
<hatch> I don't really see what the issue is here
<hatch> if you want to write a unit test - put the method in a mixin
<hatch> if you want to write an integration test....well that already works
<rick_h_> so you want me to do some mixin for updating boolean input fields?
<rick_h_> and move the event that's bound there to there?
<hatch> that's an integration test
<hatch> the input field needs the template, the databinding engine, viewlet manager, viewlet
<rick_h_> hatch: no, it's in integration test that needs a render call and a single simulate call. 
<rick_h_> it doesn't need data binding, it doesn't need the viewlet-manager
<hatch> well the events aren't in the viewlet config so you can't do that
<hatch> you need the manager to bind the events
<hatch> that's just how it works
<rick_h_> I bind the event in the render() call. I don't need the manager for it at all
<rick_h_> that's not how the current code works :)
<hatch> yeah but that's wrong
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> but it works and I don't have to bring in another monolilthic module of code to make sense of it all :)
<bac> gary_poster: jujucharms.com is upgraded.  i'm not sure what the key differences are to verify.  it is up and running.
<gary_poster> bac, thank you.  the two highlights are search autocomplete and IE support.
<hatch> just because you don't like the architecture of the system doesn't mean that you can just go and hulk smash things to make it work the way you expect
<hatch> we already know we need to put the event config objects in the viewlets
<rick_h_> hatch: except you've agreed they need to change and the current system is flawed. If there's a better place I'm all for it. 
<hatch> but that will still need the manager to instantiate it
<bac> gary_poster: autocomplete works.
<gary_poster> cool bac thanks.
<bac> don't have easy access to IE to test.  perhaps hatch can
<hatch> yup I can
<rick_h_> bac: I can pull it up, have IE open now
<bac> thanks y'all
<hatch> cool rick_h_ can do it because i'll have to boot up the laptop
<bac> so have we made the site HiDPI friendly?  it looks amazingly sharp now
<hatch> bac: well the svg's should be sharp but the rest is the same
<hatch> actually
<rick_h_> bac: looks good, just went through search/auto complete, deployed a couple, build/destroy a relationship
<hatch> I think the only raster graphics we use are some icons
<rick_h_> bac: let me know if there's anything else I need to check. 
<bac> rick_h_: that should do it.  thanks
<hatch> icons meaning UI stuff, not charm stuff
<rick_h_> yea, the +, ^ v and such
<gary_poster> rick_h_, hatch, I agree that we want to change the viewlet event approach for later, and I agree with hatch that we should not introduce a new approach now but stick with what we have, unless we have a specific branch that is about proposing a new approach.  Please don't intro a third approach we all have to find and keep track of as part of another unrelated task.  Does that seem reasonable rick_h_ or do you have s
<gary_poster> ome concerns, or maybe I misunderstand what you all are talking about?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: working on it. I'm trying to get tests going and then will look back at it. 
<gary_poster> cool thanks rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I think you understand, I'm just being a bull headed fool about never adding an event to environment.js because it's horrible imo and hatch wants me to follow design  so we ended up going at it a bit :)
<hatch> I like our.....discussions
<rick_h_> and the tests sit and wait while we fill up irc
<gary_poster> rick_h_, heh, ok cool.
<hatch> :)
<hatch> if I wanted to propose that the juju docs use local configuration as the default install who would I propose that to?
<hatch> ^ gary_poster ?
<rick_h_> hatch: marco and evilnick
<gary_poster> hatch, you could try evilnick.
<gary_poster> at the least he'd be able to tell you who else you need to convince :-)
<hatch> ok cool will do - my idea is that local provider doesn't require you to set up an ec2 account just to try it out
<hatch> I think I screwed up my juju install
<gary_poster> hatch, btw, great task: review Huw's gui branch and land it. :-)
<hatch> I get `error: flag provided but not defined --show` when I try and run `juju generate-config --show`
<hatch> -v --version
<hatch> no flags work :/
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, what are you running? what's the --version?
<rick_h_> oh, you can't run version?
<hatch> rick_h_: I get that error
<hatch> yeah
<rick_h_> dpkg -l | grep juju
<hatch> juju, juju-0.7, juju-core
<rick_h_> ok, so that's old
<hatch> weird I JUST installed
<rick_h_> hatch: from the ppa?
<rick_h_> so I'm using sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:juju/devel
<hatch> oh I used /stable
<rick_h_> but there's also ppa:juju/stable
<hatch> so I'll remove juju and juju-0.7
<hatch> and just leave core?
<rick_h_> oh hmm, I thought 1.0 was in stable?
<hatch> I thought I could have both installed
<rick_h_> I've not messed with both. It seems messy and more trouble and I just abuse Makyo for my pyjuju qa
<hatch> ok so I'll remove the first two then
<Makyo> My setup is pyjuju installed from apt in /user/bin/juju and core installed in $GO_HOME via go install ./...
<Makyo> FWIW
<hatch> looks like I'll have to remove and reinstall core as well
<hatch> hmph nope still broken
<hatch> what version of ubuntu is this...
<hatch> 12.04
<hatch> core supports 12.04 right?
<hatch> oh well I'll get back to that later
<gary_poster> hatch, I'd get a newer one.  raring or saucy.  we support precise as host
 * hatch really doesnt' want to upgrade his vm
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> make another one :-)
<hatch> guess I could make a new one
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> or clone
<hatch> gary_poster: I can't seem to find huw's branch in my email
<hatch> do you know what its called?
<hatch> I only have ones of his which are submitted
<gary_poster> hatch https://code.launchpad.net/~huwshimi/juju-gui/inspector-style-merge
<hatch> oh no lbox
<hatch> that would be why
<gary_poster> hatch mentioned in his email with subject "Trunk broken - branch for review"
<hatch> ohhhhh right right woops
<hatch> bcsaller: re your comment on object order - according to the spec the order of an object is not guaranteed
<hatch> although I've never found that to be true
<hatch> :)
<hatch> but that did require me to sort that list even though the values were there
<bcsaller> hatch: I know that, but I actually thought deepEquals did a key oriented compare 
<hatch> that's what I thought too....but it made me change the order
<hatch> bcsaller: did you want me to move that unit stuff into the init in this branch or a follow-up?
<bcsaller> hatch: I think it will be a small delta, do you feel alright doing it now? It trims a few checks out of your branch
<hatch> yeah I think you're right - it's the proper way to might as well do it now
<hatch> bcsaller: also re your comment on the error split uglyness - you didn't have a better approach right? That was just a comment?
<bcsaller> hatch: yeah, just indicating we need to follow up on that talk because this won't last in the real world
<hatch> well it'll last until they change it lol
<hatch> so....probably next week :P
<hatch> "oh we didn't like colons, so we switched to to pipes"
<hatch> :P
<hatch> great comments, I'll reply in the reviews but I'm pretty sure I'll be implementing all of the changes
<hatch> oh poo a CI failure
<bac> benji, gary_poster: the charmworld api_search and the interesting, et al, lists all have bundles and charms intermingled, with the 'doctype' field specifying one from the other.  the search method called from site search box is the only one that separates the two.
<gary_poster> bac I feel that's good enough for a start, thank you.  Do search results include match scores in case we want to join them?
 * hatch looks slyly at gary_poster....."was your branch QA'd in IE10?"
<gary_poster> hatch, no I have no IE 10 here, sorry :-( problem?
<hatch> yeah CI failed
<hatch> looks like we really need to require that IE QA
<bac> gary_poster: it does not look like they do
<gary_poster> hatch, we do, I just didn't follow it.  Though, I suspect that this is intermittent on the face of it: TestNotifications is not something I should have touched
<hatch> ahhh gotcha gotcha
<gary_poster> I didn't follow it because I don't have it on this machine; I don't have it on this machine because I don't usually code that much any more; I don't code that much any more because it is not my main job; so the solution is that I should never code at all any more. :-)
<hatch> rofl!!!
<hatch> love the justification
<gary_poster> hatch, could you or rick_h_ give it a whirl on IE 10 for me and let me know how it goes?
<hatch> yeah I can do it
<gary_poster> ty
<Makyo> jujugui A little branch in need of reviewing: https://codereview.appspot.com/13413045 Thanks in advance
<hatch> gary_poster: I can't see what this things issue is, I'll refire it off again
<gary_poster> hatch, oh, you duped?
<gary_poster> oh, you mean, you didn't dupe
<hatch> yeah it all works as expected
<gary_poster> so you are going to see if it magically fixes itself
<gary_poster> ok cool thank you
<hatch> yeah the sauce labs videos don't work anymore for whatever reason so I can't see exactly what's going on
<hatch> but it looks like the details pane didn't open
<hatch> gary_poster: that functionality that you added was really cool though :)
<gary_poster> glad you like it hatch :-) .  luca apparently had in mind all along
<hatch> I wonder if they can do mockups in something that allows them to be functional
<hatch> didn't fireworks used to do that?
<hatch> probably needless though :)
<hatch> the new iphone sure has some specs...
<hatch> ugh phantomjs crashing all the time is really irritating
<hatch> hmm huw's branch definitely has something wrong with it
<hatch> it's not 'trunk' it's a merge or something
<hatch> gary_poster: a re-fire of your branch's CI passed
<gary_poster> hatch, 80% good. ;-)  thanks again
<hatch> must have been a lag in the host machine or something
<hatch> maybe we should be polling on every DOM query in selenium
<gary_poster> hatch that sounds interesting...worth a friday card so you don't forget the idea?
<hatch> oh looks like we already do that
<hatch> wait_for_css_selector
<hatch> timeout is 10
<hatch> so I'm assuming that's 10s which should be plenty
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> hey huwshimi
<hatch> so I took a quick peek at your branch
<hatch> and it's not trunk that has the issue
<hatch> it appears to be a bad merge between it and your branch
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh really? I could reproduce the same thing on a clean trunk
<hatch> hmm I couldn't but I could try again
<hatch> ok make and test-debug is running, i'll check back in a few and let you know
<huwshimi> hatch: It could be an environment issue (strange that that test might just stop working)...
<hatch> so it's running the tests now
<hatch> well I could reproduce your failure with your branch
<hatch> but trunk passed just fine
<hatch> yup and trunk passes with flying colours
<hatch> so maybe delete your trunk branch and re-branch it
<hatch> then try on that
<huwshimi> hatch: Hmm... a fresh trunk from today passes just fine...
<huwshimi> I'll try a merge into my branch and see what happens
<hatch> yeah, and i Merged trunk into your branch - and after resolving the conflicts it still had the same failure
<hatch> so there is definitely something off about your branch
<hatch> which is why I was thinking it was a bad past merge
<hatch> maybe a conflict done wrong or something?
<huwshimi> Ah, I'll deal with these conflicts and see what's going on...
<hatch> if you need some help ping me, I'll likely be around
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, seeing the same thing...
<huwshimi> hatch: Was there a reason you thought a bad merge might have broken it? I did touch the status bar, but not sure what I could have done to break that specific test...
<hatch> huwshimi: sorry no, just a twag
<hatch> huwshimi: so what that test failure is saying is that the width was never set
<hatch> huwshimi: ok I found your bug
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, I think I've fixed it, but only if the test was only passing due to the default resize flag being set to true
<hatch> no it was working because of the node.attr being set that you removed
<hatch> so the width and height were never being set
<hatch> which if I remember was required for IE support
<huwshimi> hatch: Right, but if you set resize: false the test would have failed...
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> as it should I think
<hatch> I am pretty sure that width is required....
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh well, either way it's fixed :)
<hatch> tested in IE?
<hatch> I think that's what the width was for
<huwshimi> hatch: I'll double check (It was working fine in IE when I QAd it without the width being set).
<hatch> oh ok
<hatch> I guess if it's not required then you can just delete that from the test :D
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, the difference being that when it's used we never call it without calling update() unlike this test...
<hatch> ahh
<huwshimi> (and hence this test only passing previously because of the default resize value)
<hatch> ohh right right
#juju-gui 2013-09-11
 * hatch attempting to update ubuntu vm
<huwshimi> hatch: Have you ever had a problem where IE sits on the "Connecting to the Juju environment" screen and doesn't get any further?
<hatch> huwshimi: yep
<hatch> and i have NO Idea wtf it is
<hatch> no errors, no nothing
<huwshimi> yeah...
<hatch> just sits there and has a party or something
<hatch> if I remember it doesn't even send the ws request
<hatch> usually closing the browser down and re-opening it solves the issue
<hatch> I get some very odd bugs that are solved by doing that
<hatch> haha
<hatch> go IE!
<huwshimi> hatch: That didn't work for me. Maybe I'll shut down the vm
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> yeah maybe try that
<hatch> and clear the cache like 100x
<hatch> sometimes it forgets files in there for fun
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah, clearing the cache looks like it fixed it
<hatch> oh, heh woops I figured you would have already done that
<hatch> haha
<hatch> odd ie issue? 1) clear cache 100x 2) restart browser & clear cache 3) restart system 4) install Ubuntu
<huwshimi> hatch: I don't think I've ever had a cache issue resulting in something like that...
<hatch> every once and a while I'll get a odd DOM issue which requires steps 1 through 3
<huwshimi> heh
<hatch> I find it very odd that Apple, Dell, and HP are all releasing their new 'pro' haswell laptops in October
<hatch> I wonder if this is a supply issue...
<Makyo> It is.  They're retiring a bunch of sockets for OEM.
<hatch> ohh really?
<Makyo> Yeah.  I mean, LGA775 went away a few years ago, and 1366 or whatever it is now, the late core2/i7/9 series is going away.
<Makyo> Friend from Intel's been working on Haswell.  Sounds fun, if waaaay over my head.
<hatch> ahhh
<hatch> hah yeah the processor stuff kind of blows my mind
<jcsackett> so it's confirmed that it'll be october?
<jcsackett> i've heard rumors, but seen nothing concrete.
<hatch> jcsackett: no just rumors
<hatch> but Dell and HP both say October
<hatch> so if their rumors say Oct and the others are definitely saying Oct
<hatch> I'd put money on it :)
<hatch> It's going to be a prety interesting segment - will have to see the reviews for the Dell and HP to see if they even come close to the MBP
<hatch> rick_h_: gary_poster so the issue with my juju-core was that 12.04 only has 1.12 which doesn't accept --'s infront of it's flags
<gary_poster> hatch, gotcha.  You'll probably still want more recent, but maybe that is OK
<hatch> yeah it's upgrading now
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> we'll see if it bombs
<gary_poster> such optimism :-)
<hatch> lol I know right?
 * hatch crosses fingers
<hatch> well it didn't totally bomb
<hatch> I have a desktop...
<hatch> sortof
<hatch> yeah this upgrade didn't go well
<hatch> looks like it's an issue with parallels
<hatch> *sigh*
<hatch> yeah this vm is destroyed
<hatch> I guess parallels does not do Ubuntu upgrades very well
<hatch> *rainbow* The more you know */rainbow*
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> hey huwshimi, looking at your branch.  haven't qa'd yet, but noticed that you removed yui3-g classes and friends from everywhere except https://codereview.appspot.com/13352047/diff/1/app/templates/service-configuration.handlebars?column_width=80 .  Why not there?
<gary_poster> huwshimi, qa good.  address my question and then land it, please!
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Ah, Did you happen to move those controls? I thought I had changed them but then I had a conflict in a merge (I thought at the time they were moved).
<gary_poster> huwshimi, yes, I did
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Ah, I thought I was going loopy :)
<huwshimi> Fixing now
<gary_poster> huwshimi, sorry. :-) I was trying to keep the structure similar between the constraints and config
<huwshimi> gary_poster: It's all good :)
<gary_poster> thanks :-)
<gary_poster> huwshimi, you saw manage.jujucharms.com has your updates?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Ooh! Must have happened overnight!
<gary_poster> huwshimi, yup :-)
<gary_poster> we're the magic elves for your side of the world, and vice versa :-)
<gary_poster> Kapil complemented it
<huwshimi> :)
<gary_poster> Thanks for replying to Peter, bac
<gary_poster> hm, bac is not hre
<rick_h_> he's hiding
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> morning
<hatch> day 2 @ 6am
<gary_poster> heh
<ahasenack> gary_poster: hi, quick question, where is the export button in the new gui? I'm on http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/
<ahasenack> gary_poster: or is it not there? Export as a "bundle" to use with juju-deployer
<gary_poster> ahasenack, functionality currently is only exposed as hotkey.  button coming later.  shift-d exports. (shift-/ , or '?', will show hotkeys)
<ahasenack> gary_poster: ah, thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
 * bac is saucy-fied
 * bac and wonders why juju is installed in such a dumb place
<hatch> I attempted to do that last night and borked my vm
<hatch> I blame gary_poster - he peer pressured me to do it
<gary_poster> :-P :-)
<gary_poster> hey bac.  thanks for replying to Peter
<bac> hatch: but you did take a snapshot?
<bac> hatch: mine went without a hitch
<hatch> bac: nope I didn't have a spare 20gigs :/
<hatch> poor decision on my part
<bac> oh
<hatch> this weekend I will set up a new one and update our hacking docs
<hatch> as I'm sure they are horribly out of date
<bac> hatch: that's a mighty positive spin on it.  :)
<hatch> haha - well there has been a ton of changes in the environments and I haven't seen any changes coming through on the hacking docs
<bac> i am a bit underwhelmed with the saucy background.  i force myself to use the release-branded one so i can easily tell my vms apart but this one is terribly boring.  i'm going to miss that little ringtail.
<gary_poster> hey hatch, does this mean you can't do reviews? :-) If not, would appreciate a review of https://codereview.appspot.com/13373052/
<hatch> gary_poster: I can, I am just working from my laptop so things are a little slower to build
<hatch> reviewing
<hatch> even with all the peer pressure I wouldn't have done that upgrade without a viable backup to work from :D
<gary_poster> ack, thanks hatch.  I have a lot of small reviews coming down the pike today.  trying to make small targeted branches that are easier to review, but that means I'll be bothering people a lot.
<gary_poster> I mean, more than usual ;-)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> no problem - I just finished the changes ben wanted me to make to my branch so that should be landing soon after a big qa again
<hatch> nice improvements to the branch
<gary_poster> awesome
<hatch> qa'ing in IE now
<hatch> gary_poster: so your branch is lgtm but conflict ux is broken in IE on trunk
<gary_poster> hatch, before and after my branch?
<hatch> before and after yes
<hatch> the little dropdown never shows up
<gary_poster> hatch ack.  Do you object to me landing as is?  I have a train of branches I'm trying to...uh, bring to the, uh...station.
<hatch> lol
<hatch> nope I lgtm'd
<hatch> but I'll create a high priority card for the ie fix
<gary_poster> ok thanks hatch, perfect
<hatch> done and done
<hatch> lol I just got an email from Air Canada
<hatch> ""Double your Aeroplan Miles: fly to Beijing, Shanghai, and Hong Kong!""
<hatch> OH OK NO BIG DEAL!!!!
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> hatch: got a sec? I had to change the id of the checkbox inputs and now the slider doesn't work. I'm looking at the css and not seeing how the id comes into play
<hatch> sure, couple minutes, just need to get this branch re-proposed
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<hatch> ok ready
<hatch> I'm pretty confident that the reason phantom always crashes is because we are running too much stuff to the console
<hatch> so if we switch to a different output and somehow stop it from showing all of the 'GET' requests
<hatch> it should stabilize it
<rick_h_> I've not had phantom crash
<rick_h_> what does it crash during? test-debug or something?
<hatch> yeah - but if I run it in the background it works 100% of the time
<rick_h_> ah, maybe. I've not had it happen :/
<hatch> so that's my theory
<hatch> I remember jc was also having a similar problem
<gary_poster> jujugui, could someone please review https://codereview.appspot.com/13348056 ?  It is another juju-gui databinding fix branch, fairly small (only one reviewer needed), with some line-by-line comments..
<bac> gary_poster: i'm talking to peter about GA.  it looks like they have a new key they'd like us to use
<benji> gary_poster: I'll take a look
<bac> gary_poster: i think it might be a good time to make the GA key configurable in the charm configs.  we could separate jujucharms.com from other deployments
<gary_poster> bac, yeah I saw in some email or other.  As long as we have access I guess it is fine.  Yes, I was thinking the same thing: sounds perfect.  you have the bandwidth for that?
<gary_poster> thank you benji
<bac> gary_poster: yes, i have not yet started a new task so now would be perfect
<gary_poster> ok cool thanks bac
<bac> gary_poster: i think we should default to the old GA key but on deployment to jujucharms.com we should switch to the new one.  that's how i'll approach it.
<gary_poster> bac, +1
<gary_poster> was thinking same
<benji> gary_poster: done
<gary_poster> benji, thanks.  yeah, I will elaborate on those docs before landing.  I was figuring it out as I went. :-)
<benji> :)
<sinzui> abentley, adeuring maybe we want to tag charm-tools bugs with "charmworld" I think of charmworld as a stakeholder.
<adeuring> sinzui: +1
<abentley> sinzui: +!
<abentley> +!
<abentley> +1
<rick_h_> ah crap, note to self. disabled checkboxes do not fire change events...this is important in writing tests. :/
<jcastro> gary_poster: I wasn't expecting the new managed site to go up so quickly!
<sinzui> adeuring, abentley or charmbrowser, which is the same used by juju-gui
<gary_poster> jcastro, but a good thing, yeah?
<jcastro> dude absolutely!
<gary_poster> cool :-)
<jcastro> hey so, are we going to move the redirects to that site? for example https://jujucharms.com/precise/wordpress/
<abentley> sinzui: potato potahto.
<sinzui> anyone working on the charmworld title metadata problem?
<sinzui> I have it is good authority that it will now be spelt potatoe
<jcastro> gary_poster: also are you the guy to ping on manage. or is that ale/luca?
<gary_poster> jcastro, me for now at least
<jcastro> ok so so far I think it's just the redirects that are weird
<jcastro> like go here: http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/appflower
<jcastro> and then drop the "manage" and then you'll see what happens
<rick_h_> ugh, bug there. -HEAD-1 oops
<jcastro> well, are we even supposed to be sending people to the GUI now?
<jcastro> or the static pages? 
<jcastro> I thought static pages?
<gary_poster> jcastro, first, that doesn't sound like a manage.jujucharms.com yeah?  You are talking about jujucharms.com redirects?
<jcastro> yeah
<hatch> jujugui I'm still looking for an in depth qa of https://codereview.appspot.com/13373050/
<jcastro> ok so basically, when I'm telling people "hey man check out our wordpress charm" we're sending them to manage. right?
<jcastro> not the gui?
<gary_poster> second, https://jujucharms.com/precise/appflower works great now fwiw and afaict.
<sinzui> adeuring, I tagged several charm-tools bugs with charmbrowser.
<jcastro> right, but my question is, which is the "canonical" page for a charm on the web?
<gary_poster> short term, the urls in m.j.c are supposed to eventually match the j.c ones (so you don't have to include "charms")
<adeuring> sinzui: ack
<jcastro> gary_poster: ie do I send people links to jujucharms.com or manage.j.u.c ?
<gary_poster> jcastro, short term, I think we want https://jujucharms.com/precise/appflower to be canonical.  Soon, from orange squad IIUC (but this is up to mramm), that will proxy m.j.c if your browser can't cut it.  long term the plan is to eliminate both of these and have everything live in one place, currently proposed as juju.ubuntu.com.  That's not till post SFO though
<jcastro> ok gotcha!
<hatch> jcastro: can people who work for Canonical enter the charm championship?
<rick_h_> hatch: looking at it
<jcastro> hatch: nope, sorry
<rick_h_> jujugui looking for two reviews + qa https://codereview.appspot.com/13516044/ 
<rick_h_> doh, guess I better resolve conflicts first
<hatch> jcastro: booo!
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> what if I got my mom to submit it?
<hatch> :P
<hatch> jk
<hatch> rick_h_: reviewing
<rick_h_> hatch: down to the last of 4 conflicts atm
<rick_h_> so watch out
<hatch> ohh ok I haven't gotten that far
<hatch> will wait
<hatch> how did you propose with conflicts in the branch?
<hatch> or did you just forget to merge trunk
<hatch> wait...so did I
<rick_h_> hatch: I didn't merge trunk this morning
<hatch> heh oops
<rick_h_> and you all were busy yesterday :P
<hatch> haha yeah that diff was huge
<rick_h_> re-lboxing
<hatch> more haswell in Lenovo laptops http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/11/lenovo-thinkpad-business-notebooks-haswell
<hatch> and in untypical Lenovo fashion they are actually going to be available within a few months of the release date
<hatch> lol
<hatch> unfortunately comments don't carry forward from the previous revisions so rick_h_ all of your comments are gone :(
<rick_h_> oh son...
<rick_h_> well, they're in the comment history and the links still work
<rick_h_> will have to go with it
<rick_h_> I tried reviewers!
<hatch> yeah it's just unfortunate
<abentley> sinzui, adeuring, jcsackett: I've updated canonistack-sshuttle so that it only needs an environments.yaml with correct auth data.
<sinzui> sweet.
<hatch> rick_h_: I was under the impression that the conflict ux reacted to elements already in the DOM
<hatch> so that the 'skip conflict' thing wouldn't be necessary
<rick_h_> hatch: no, there's two things of conflict. One is the conflict-pending, another is conflict itself
<rick_h_> one shows the ! 
<rick_h_> the other shows the chooser
<rick_h_> the chooser is html already in the dom hidden by default
<rick_h_> the ! is added/removed as required
<hatch> ahh ok - so what handles the ! stuff?
<rick_h_> for other inputs the ! is a background image
<rick_h_> for checkboxes it's a custom div
<rick_h_> hatch: so it's part of the change/conflict methods in conflict mixin
<rick_h_> hatch: that was updated last week to support checkboxes, this just tweaks them
<rick_h_> to be in the right place wit the correct smaller image now
<hatch> ohh ok so it's not part of databinding it's handled by the mixin called from the databinding
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<rick_h_> hatch: is there a feature flag for the relations stuff?
<hatch> nope it just works
<hatch> or should ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: I don't see the tab 
<rick_h_> oh duh...ignore me
<hatch> *phew*
<hatch> I want that darn branch to land already
<rick_h_> hatch: k, well review feedback is in. I'm doing qa work now
<rick_h_> hmm, make clean-all to the resuce hopefully
<hatch> after all the bzr colo issues you have I'm pretty glad I don't do that :)
<rick_h_> hatch: can we toss an initial "no current relations" or something in the tab? I thought it was broken at first
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, well turns out that the tab is just empty by default and I thought it was broken
<rick_h_> so the make clean-all wasn't necessary
<hatch> Yeah I have no objection to that but we don't have UX for it so I'd like to add that in the follow-up ux branch
<hatch> in fact, I think it's necessary :)
<rick_h_> yea, I understand now that I've gotten it to work. Threw me off at first. It's visible by default by nothing that says what it is. Not even a "Relations" heading or something 
<rick_h_> I think if it lands it needs to say 'something'
<hatch> yeah actually the design is clearly wrong - it should have some indication as to what that icon means
<hatch> I'll add a 'Relations' heading by default
<rick_h_> hatch: thanks, would help. Qa'ing in Go now
 * hatch crosses fingers
<hatch> hopes his time reading Go source and writing the go simulator was done properly
<rick_h_> hatch: so there's a 'always on' relation for mysql. interface mysql-ha, peer relation
<rick_h_> hatch: so that has no heading since it's not related to another service
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> lemme see if I can repro in the simulator
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr, I didn't see it in the normal sandbox qa
<hatch> hmm nope
<hatch> so why the difference I wonder...
<hatch> and so it just shows the relation data but no Header?
<rick_h_> hatch: right, I can screenshare if you want to see what I see
<rick_h_> hmm, now mssql is in error state and I can't resolve/retry my way out of it :/
<hatch> that's not an issue of the branch though right?
<rick_h_> no, just stuck now. bah. 
<hatch> :/ darn
<rick_h_> bah, have to destroy the env and start over
<hatch> when you can...could you open up viewlets/service-relations.js with this mysql and dump the `relations` object on line 40? I think I can just do a check for the service and if 'peer' then update with the current service name or something
<hatch> oh darn....sorry :)
<rick_h_> I'll see what I can do, but we don't have a good way to run debug from the charm atm
<rick_h_> so opening the file won't do me much good
<hatch> ohhh right damn
<hatch> hmm
<rick_h_> I can try to app.db.services()...?
<hatch> ohh right ok umm
<hatch> one sec I'll craft a line
<hatch> Y.juju.views.utils.getRelationDataForService(app.db, app.db.services.item(?????));
<hatch> ^ rick_h_ where the ???'s are you'll need to enter the appropriate index #
<hatch> likely 0 if you only have mysql out there
<rick_h_> hatch: 1 because of the gui service itself
<hatch> oh right
<rick_h_> hatch: will try it out once I get the gui back up and pointed back at your branch, takes a few min
<hatch> yeah no rush
 * gary_poster observes hatch and rick_h_ playing dueling banjos with their branch reviews :-)
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_: you added comments to two different patch sets lol
<hatch> I was like 'where the heck are these other comments?'
<rick_h_> hatch: I give up...
<rick_h_> hatch: I just went in and hit 'start review' then went back into individual files for follow up. e.g. didn't make comments on missing tests until I got done and saw the tests didn't apepar
<rick_h_> appear...man is today Monday or what?!
<hatch> could be!
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> hatch: let's hang after the call for the qa stuff. That line won't work and i'm trying to find another way to get that for you
<rick_h_> hatch: but mysql won't deploy correctly anyway so I wonder if there's a better qa example I can run
<rick_h_> and I wonder if there's a bug in this resolve/retry stuff
<hatch> ohh - umm you could use anything really
<hatch> I was using mysql because I could get a list of relations
<hatch> so what else can have multiple relations...hmm
<rick_h_> yea, will check out others. I like mysql because of this special relation that's showing
<hatch> yeah that's a good find - I'm curious as to why it doesn't show up in the simulator
<hatch> we should find THAT out first
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> bcsaller: any idea ^ ?
<hatch> I just realized that I pointed you to a 20min convo...
<hatch> ignore it, I'll explain after the call :)
<bcsaller> ahh, ok
<hatch> umm i think guichat is broken
<rick_h_> man, I can't deploy elasticsearch
<hatch> This party is over...
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, got the same thing
<bcsaller> fun while it lasted
<benji> gary_poster: uh oh: "This party is over..."
<hatch> darn so you can't keep links anymore :(
<rick_h_> call https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c989444bba77a138fe2d2ba091887b7dea5739a1 for now 
<gary_poster> huh
<BradCrittenden> er?
<gary_poster> BradCrittenden, see link from rick_h_ 
<bac> so is tinyurl.com/jujugui dead?  if so, can we relink it?
<gary_poster> bac, it is dead, and no, I don't think tinyurl.com lets you repoint (unless you pay money, maybe?  some systems are like that).  doublechecking...
<bac> doesn't matter much.  we just need a persistent hangout url we can bookmark
<gary_poster> hey jujugui, anybody have decent RoR experience?
<bcsaller> not much more than HelloWorld
<hatch> same
<hatch> I know a guy...
<bcsaller> I know django, same thing, different language 
<rick_h_> hah
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> jujugui, guichat is dead, long live guichat: http://tiny.cc/guichat
<gary_poster> I can edit that if Google kicks us off again in the future
<hatch> :'(
<gary_poster> tinyurl does not allow you to edit
<hatch> rick_h_: did you create the bug or would you like me to? (re peer relations in fakebackend)
<rick_h_> hatch: I did not create a bug
<gary_poster> jujugui, another small databinding branch ready for review: https://codereview.appspot.com/13663043 .  I would appreciate someone running tests in IE 10; my test might suffer from the problem hatch reported there.
 * gary_poster goes for some lunch
<hatch> rick_h_: bcsaller both of you mentioned the 'hacks' to get around the tests which were trying to be 'unit' tests but were really integration tests
<hatch> so...should I make the tests true integration tests?
<hatch> there are quite a few
<hatch> will probably push this branch out at-least another day or two
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, how many are 'quite a few'? I was hoping it'd be a matter of updating setup/teardown
<hatch> unfortunately no :(
<rick_h_> hatch: though there were several different places it looked like
<hatch> I agree the tests should be fixed
<rick_h_> hatch: so yea, I think fixing the tests is important. The thing that is the silent failure potential otherwise. 
<hatch> how about....I tag each 'if bloick' which was a hack so that a quick follow-up could be done to fix it properly
<hatch> yeah that's a good point
<rick_h_> hatch: if they console.error or something I'd be more likely to say short term ok
<rick_h_> I just get nervous that there's a silent "it worked" and leads to a really tough bug to find later on
<bcsaller> console.error makes more sense than adding a day to the branch
<hatch> ok that's good - so console.error and a flag to make it easy to track down
<rick_h_> hatch: I can get on board with that
<hatch> rick_h_: yup that's very true - it would be very hard to find haha
<hatch> rick_h_:  I have no idea how the heck you commented on two different patch sets lol
<rick_h_> hatch: I told you how 
<hatch> right but that's funny
<rick_h_> Yea, lesson learned there. Some times the linear process of reitveld makes for fun
<hatch> Its too bad it doesn't appear to be under development any longer
<hatch> it's so close to being awesome
<rick_h_> we could try out reviewboard :P
<rick_h_> very active dev there /me is a fan
<hatch> never heard of it
 * hatch checks
<hatch> hmm does look pretty nicely featured
<hatch> does it work with bzr diffs?
<hatch> I can't seem to find a y/n
<rick_h_> think so, I have not tried it. 
 * hatch adds to list of "things to never get to because there isnt' enough time even though he wants to look at"
<gary_poster> thank you very much rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: np
<hatch> gary_poster: in hangout, whenever you're ready
 * benji is begining to enjoy sending multi-dozen page faxes to the bank.
 * benji looks into Stockholm syndrome treatment options.
<hatch> benji: buying a house?
<benji> hatch: trying to sell one (short sale)
<hatch> oh interesting - I didn't know what a short sale was
 * hatch is curious how the topology relation test file is only 116 lines when the topology relation file is 1137 :)
<rick_h_> http://www.seejohncode.com/2012/03/13/setting-up-mocha-jscoverage/
<hatch> rick_h_: I think we have an architectural problem with our tests that I"m not entirely sure how to solve....but I think a 'mock' factory is a good start
<rick_h_> hatch: example?
<rick_h_> e.g. I didn't 100% follow that last statement
<rick_h_> or not e.g., translation something
<hatch> so say I want to test that I can remove a relation
<rick_h_> rgr
<hatch> or that a method removes a relation from the db
<rick_h_> doorbell, sec
<hatch> so in my test I would push something into the db, then execute that method and see if it's gone
<hatch> but what's happening now is that to do this properly I need two services and properly constructed relation
<hatch> so I'd need to mock that in every test suite that I need this in
<hatch> what I should be able to do is something like
<hatch> services = mymocks.createRealService();
<hatch> mymocks.createRealRelation(services)
<hatch> because in so many places in our tests we are creating local mocks with only the required data
<hatch> so the mocks can get stale, or if something changes, it needs to be changed everywhere
<rick_h_> right, so in python we'd have factory helpers makeService(), makeCharm() and maybe helpers like makeRelation(service, service2) etc
<rick_h_> and then those factory helpers would have cfg options to set/adjust things as required so that you can put in the data you care about, and fake the rest
<hatch> exactly
<hatch> right now I'm looking at creating a test that removes a relation and it's just a *groan* activity because I have to make all these mocks
<rick_h_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-jitsu/charmworld/trunk/view/head:/charmworld/testing/factory.py in charmworld
<rick_h_> hatch: so yea, so two parts. 1) is the code setup in a way in which you can hit the method directly and if not, can it be. e.g. a single function call that takes the two services or something
<rick_h_> hatch: and then 2) a mock helper that we stick into a test utils module that can help along the lines of a factory
<hatch> AND we also have a lot of functions which are......multipurpose..... :)
<hatch> makes them hard to test
<rick_h_> hatch: but this is exactly why I want to keep events/viewlets self contained. Just objects I can init/call/test. I don't want to have to keep creating mock environments, stores, dbs, etc. 
<rick_h_> too often it is a giant pain
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, so some of it is that whole design with tests from the start so that you end up breaking things up nicer to be able to test
<rick_h_> and some of it is adding in the helpers to make it easier as well
<rick_h_> it'll always be easier to test a single function I can pass in a couple of custom objects to, than to have to create those objects, stick them in a db, update some db state, and then call some other object.doSomething()
<hatch> well you need integration tests
<rick_h_> and doSomething looks in the db, vs just doSomethign(obj1, obj2) and the call is this.doSomething(db.find(1), db.find(2))
<hatch> there is a thought in testing that you should never unit test
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, this isn't against any of that
<hatch> a line of thinking I mean
<hatch> I don't think I agree you can be so black& white about it
<hatch> can't*
<rick_h_> yea, it's not black/white. I tend to go larger than a unit, but I do find that there's smaller blocks than we typically use that would work. 
<rick_h_> the widgets/view stuff in the browser I'm a big fan of. Test widget will fire event X with payload Y when you do Z. 
<rick_h_> then go test the view, given an event payload of Z, verify that the view will do A and B
<rick_h_> trying to instantiate the widget, the view, the model, the store, etc...in one test is a pita and you'll end up skipping over giant swaths of cases
<rick_h_> hatch: if you want to pair on something specific I'd love look at it and see if I can suggest anything. Maybe we can start a factory helper. 
<rick_h_> hatch: if not, cool. I agree with your general concensus/idea
<hatch> we need a sprint
<hatch> where we tackle modules and get 100% test coverage and proper splitting upping of the functions :)
<rick_h_> yea, I'd love to get coverage working. Maybe I'll try to do that as a slack thing. At least to get some ideas of where we're at. 
<rick_h_> that js coverage module seems kind of a pain as it wants to be setup per directory or something, will have to try it out
<hatch> you'llprobably cry
<hatch> ;p;
<rick_h_> oh, I already do :P
<rick_h_> but I do the same things. All too often I only add a test for the success case and I've got to stop doing that.
<hatch> bcsaller: still around?
<bcsaller> yeah
<bcsaller> whats up?
<hatch> just proposing that branch right now so would love a follow-up
<hatch> hopefully to get the darn thing landed
<hatch> all of the code paths are 'tested' but there is no way to know that....we really need to develop a better testing strategy
<hatch> I call for a few remote beerz discussion about it some time :)
<hatch> or maybe in....whatever city the sprint is in lol
<hatch> ok it's done proposing
<hatch> ^ bcsaller
<bcsaller> hatch: looking for the link now
<hatch> woops sorry https://codereview.appspot.com/13373050/
<hatch> thought it would have emailed
<hatch> bcsaller: thanks for the review and sorry about missing that - I meant to move that into the service
<bcsaller> hatch: np
<hatch> submittin!
<hatch> although I have two followups so I'm not really out of the woodwork yet
<hatch> hah
<rick_h_> looking now hatch 
<hatch> a new branch will immediately be created for the unit aggregation
<hatch> which will add some normalization and more tests
<hatch> well immediately being in the AM because it's past EOD and I have a bunch of stuff to do tonight
<hatch> :)
<hatch> I'm really going to work hard on doing TDD and small branches
<hatch> need to land things after a dayish
<hatch> these long runners just kill forward momentum
<rick_h_> don't go too crazy. I find pure TDD tends to end up with bad apis, but definitely smaller/jumps
<hatch> did you read my TDD blog post?
<hatch> I like that approach
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, that was a while back I think. 
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> I find it's a more common sense approach to tdd
<rick_h_> coolio
<hatch> I'm also downloading 13.04 so I can hopefully start working on my desktop again soon hah
<hatch> laptop is great but man I need moa powa!
<rick_h_> yea, I can understand that
<rick_h_> hatch: so I'm looking this over and cool. I see the new test for the model initializer, the one that hits the bound event *add. 
<rick_h_> I don't see anything for the large swath of process_delta or large, very if riddled getServicesFromDelta?
<hatch> ugh I know! I spent forever stepping through various tests and it has pretty good code coverage
<rick_h_> some of that is moved code I guess, are there real tests hitting that already I'm not looking at?
<hatch> from a swath of different tests across the app
<rick_h_> I know in my last branch I tried to go through and get things working, then did a -wip -cr so I could see the diff. Then tried to make sure I added/noted a test for each chunk in the diff (other than css/etc obviously) 
<rick_h_> just a fyi, this is how I'm going through and reviewing is looking for the changes in one window, and looking for the tests in the others
<hatch> right so the issue is that there is no way looking at the code to know where it's being testsed
<hatch> we need some way to figure that out
<rick_h_> k
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, replied. Got a LGTM with a note/two
<hatch> this relation code is tested from so many different integration tests
<hatch> this will be my new thing
<hatch> to figure out a proper approach to this
<rick_h_> ok, as I said. I'll take the word on it. I just get nervous as we had some recent relations breakages and such lately
<hatch> rick_h_: the null is object test issue was with `typeof` not isObject
<hatch> just FYI
<rick_h_> hatch: ah, ok. 
<hatch> isObject has an isNull check
<hatch> I looked ;)
<rick_h_> hatch: well still, a check that you got an object seems a bit weak, but that's cool then. It was the big way I could see for it to pass wrongly. 
<hatch> oh no that's all it needs to be
<rick_h_> gotcha, k
<hatch> yeah it's just a 'trigger' to tell databinding that it's changed
<hatch> so I figured sending the change object made the most sense
<hatch> as it will always be different
<hatch> so 'change' will fire
<rick_h_> right, but my first instinct was that you'd check that the object sent was the one received. 
<hatch> (perfect place for a reviewer comment)
 * rick_h_ closed the window...sec
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> ok, well I've got to go finish dinner. Hopefully that unblocks you. Didn't want to carry it overnight if I could help it
<hatch> yup i'll add more tests with the new stuff tomorrow
<hatch> but smaller branches
<hatch> smaller branches
<hatch> the way of the future...
<hatch> the way of the future...
<hatch> the way of the future...
<hatch> well got the new vm up and running but man it's slow for some reason
<hatch> appears to be related to the new UI effects
<bcsaller> is the VM not GPU accelerated?
<hatch> I'm not sure - it's doing the updates now, will see if that fixes it
<hatch> I'm going to guess the 'parallels tools' didn't install properly or something so it's causing it to not be gpu accelerated
<hatch> those 'tools' on any of these vm providers never quite work properly :()
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> in virtualbox you need to install the guest additions to get the gpu accel
<hatch> yeah so that's my guess is that the tools are not working properly
<hatch> other than that the OS feels way faster than 12.04
<hatch> oh cool they now have a shell install script for Ubuntu
<hatch> someone was thinkin
<hatch> pfft ther we go 1Mx better
<hatch> I really like the new juju.ubuntu.com
<hatch> imho really gets the point across
#juju-gui 2013-09-12
<hatch> gary_poster: blog post is up http://fromanegg.com/post/60978144670/juju-gui-0-9-0-released-now-with-ie10-support
<gary_poster> awesome hatch, thanks!  the new charm search doesn't suck either, btw, if you are looking for features. :-)
<hatch> right I forgot about that oops :) logging in to add that
<hatch> updated
<hatch> OO boy saucy is fast compared to 12.04
<hatch> even in this vm, I wish I could run it on my laptop!
<gary_poster> hey frankban__ .  welcome back for two days. :-) I approved expenses.
<frankban__> gary_poster: thanks!
<frankban> the connection here is not good at all :-/
<gary_poster> :-/
 * frankban lunches
<hatch> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<hatch> have you guys been following the thread about the new email client?
<rick_h_> hatch: somewhat
<hatch> I think I have figured out why linux apps are ugly
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> haha
<hatch> so I installed saucy - still getting everything up and running......
<hatch> but as far as styling goes
<hatch> the top bar and the window controls don't match the rest of the UX
<bac> hatch: you using vmware?
<hatch> parallels
<hatch> bac: it pretty much worked 100% out of the box. I just had to install the parallels tools to get 3d acceleration and being able to move the mouse over the window to control it
<bac> hatch: are you able to have it start in the display size you want?  mine boots into the highest res which is unusable.  not a big issue since i don't reboot much but it is annoying
<hatch> I run it in windowed mode
<bac> hatch: i'm using vwmare
<bac> oh, ok
<hatch> lemme see what it does in fs mode
<hatch> it is the highest res but looks proper
<hatch> I am not sure what the ppi of my monitor is
<gary_poster> bac has super duper high Mac res :-)
<gary_poster> rietveld is giving me "error: old chunk mismatch" on my review
<hatch> gary_poster: you can try running it again
<gary_poster> what can I do to fix it?  repropose?
<hatch> sometimes that helps
<bac> gary_poster: i've never understood why that happens
<gary_poster> ok trying, thanks
<hatch> yeah I'm pretty sure my monitor isn't 'retina' 2560x1600@30"
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I've had to ditch it and use a diff branch name before as well. So create a new colo-branch, merge in the old branch, push to a new branch name, repropose
<hatch> I'm going to land huw's branch
<hatch> it QA's ok
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ack :-/
<gary_poster> hatch, awesome thanks
<gary_poster> reproposing did not help
<hatch> rick_h_ brought up http://www.reviewboard.org/ not sure if we want to switch but it does look pretty cool :)
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, well we don't have the scripts/tools for it, a hosted instance, etc
<hatch> we have the technology!!!!
<hatch> at least I'd hope we could host an app :P
<hatch> although -not- hosting/paying for something is pretty awesome
<hatch> even if it does break all the time
<hatch> gary_poster: we can just review on lp
<gary_poster> hatch, ack thanks.  Trying one more time: I made a change to comments, pushed to lp, and reproposed...
<rick_h_> bac: hatch updates here https://codereview.appspot.com/13516044
<gary_poster> yay, that worked
<rick_h_> hatch: with some comments on the conflictux stuff
<hatch> cool i'll take a look in a second
<rick_h_> cool, had to sync with trunk and resolve a conflict so pushing up again
<hatch> rick_h_: so you don't think that we should add the ability to skip the conflict in databinding? My thoughts were that, because we were parsing the html to add the databinding, it could make sense to also use the html parsing to turn off features...
<hatch> re skipconflictus
<hatch> ux
<rick_h_> hatch: no, databinding's job is to say "Hey, this changed". What you do on that change is someone else's job. 
<hatch> I don't feel strongly about this
<rick_h_> hatch: in this case conflict says if classes/etc get added
<hatch> yeah I suppose that's reasonable
<rick_h_> hatch: and long term we might want to handle something but not all of the conflictux, so I feel that's up to conflictux to decide
<hatch> yeah - it feels like it could be standardized somehow and moving it into the databinding would do that
<rick_h_> so just 'don't fire change' seems like breaking twigs with an axe
<rick_h_> hatch: I agree that it could use some cleanup. I'd prefer to move the databinding stuff to it's own module and try to see if we could pull apart some of the bits (say...events from databinding that conflict ux could watch for)
<rick_h_> but that's not for here/now
<rick_h_> sorry, the conflictux stuff to its own module
<hatch> yeah....because really I could see use for databinding with no conflict
<rick_h_> hatch: 100%
<rick_h_> hatch: did your relations tab headings make it in? /me isn't seeing it in a sync'd with trunk
<hatch> rick_h_: Huw was working on the styling and I was sure I mentioned to him to add it so I didn't
<rick_h_> hatch: ah, gotcha
<hatch> either I didn't or he forgot
<hatch> :)
<hatch> I will throw it in in the unit branch I'm working on now
<rick_h_> all good, just was looking around and noticed it
<rick_h_> don't have huw's changes yet so we'll see
<hatch> oh ok, they should just be in trunk now
<rick_h_> gary_poster: review/qa. One bug in there during qa
<gary_poster> ack thanks rick_h_ will look soon
<hatch> there is a hot air balloon above my house and my docs do not like it in their airspace
<rick_h_> have to run up to Sec of State, brb
<hatch> is the unit status bar supposed to be very thick now?
<bac> gary_poster: are we 1:1 now?
<hatch> in the inspector
<hatch> it's the same height as the inputs now
<gary_poster> bac yeah almost
<rick_h_> back
<hatch> fwereade_: hey have you had a chance to think about the relation error reporting?
<hatch> I'm working on aggregating unit errors and boy would it be nice to not have to do all of this computing on it :D
<fwereade_> hatch, ha, not really
<fwereade_> hatch, I'm basically as far as I was when we talked
<hatch> haha alright - anything I can do to help move it forward?
<fwereade_> hatch, well, IIRC, where we were was: setting some relation-and-unit-specific error state on a suitable hook failure, and resetting it when the hook completes properly, is all we really need; and that isn't actually very hard to do
<hatch> right, basically now I have a unit agent_state in 'error' and a agent_state_info in 'hook failed: db-relation-changed'
<hatch> it would be really nice if there was an additional object with a proper data set in it
<hatch> agent_state_data - which could be an object of relevent data
<hatch> like - what it's related to, the actual interface name
<hatch> right now I am parsing the agent_state_info and then have to do a few queries to our local db to figure out what relation that is
<fwereade_> hatch, ok, that basically works for me I think
<fwereade_> hatch, I'm not even sure how you'd do that without the relation id available
<hatch> can a unit be related to multiple other units on the same interface name?
<hatch> could this `hook failed: db-relation-changed` relate to two different services ..... theoretically
<fwereade_> if your charm declares a foo relation, you can be in N foo relations with N other services, and in each of those you might be related to M units
<hatch> right that's what I thought
<fwereade_> hatch, yes it could
<fwereade_> hatch, so you need relation id in there
<hatch> so there is no way - atm - for me to really determine what the relation is
<fwereade_> hatch, correct
 * hatch scraps current branch
<hatch> :P
<fwereade_> hatch, hell, sorry
<hatch> haha it's ok
<hatch> we can't have everything we want :)
<hatch> so is it possible to include the relation id when the hook fails like that?
<hatch> I haven't spent much time in core
<hatch> possible/logical
<fwereade_> hatch, yeah, that info should be available trivially, just a mo
<fwereade_> hatch, worker/uniter/modes.go:337
<fwereade_> hatch, I would support improving the error message there
<fwereade_> hatch, it actually looks like it's just "relation-changed", not even "db-relation-changed"
<fwereade_> hatch, but I would be a little reluctant to recommend that anyone depend upon its precise form
<hatch> yeah exactly :)
<fwereade_> hatch, and would be happier with the ability to add agent-state-data in SetStatus et al
<hatch> right that also allows us the ability to modify/expand on that data object as time goes on
<hatch> without modifying the api
<gary_poster> hey rick_h_, thank you for review and qa.  I can't dupe problem you reported: qa is good for me.  what browser?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: chrome
<rick_h_> gary_poster: will load it back up and check others
<gary_poster> rick_h_, wfm on chrome.  maybe a quick hangout so I can see if you are doing something different than I am doing?
<hatch> gary_poster: when you have a second we should have a real quick chat about the relation status stuff
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing, 
<gary_poster> hatch, ack.  have a call in 5, but hopefully will be short
<hatch> ok no problem, ping when avail
<gary_poster> rick_h_, real fast in https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/919c85491c5ef7fdad3aa7c1cf805253ecec4fd2 ?
<gary_poster> tiny.cc/guichat looks dead again  :-/\
<rick_h_> booo google
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so in poking at it more, it's only once I set the background model to be the same value as the current value from the user
<rick_h_> gary_poster: so I think it's something to do with clearing away the conflict marker/hiding the save button
<gary_poster> ah! ok thanks will try again when I get off call
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr
<gary_poster> hatch, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6817b2266c6d0aab3f53875991c2086f7f573f75 ?
<hatch> gary_poster: omw
<hatch> fwereade_: still around?
<hatch> mind joining gary and I in this chat? ^
<fwereade_> hatch, yes, more or less
<fwereade_> hatch, 2 mins
<rick_h_> bac: couple of comments on the ga branch
<bac> thanks for the review rick_h.   do you mean just fetch the current ip address and stuff it in there?  i just wanted to mimic the output from charmworld b/c i used it all of the time.
<rick_h_> bac: yea, on the server side I didn't know if there's an easy 'whatismyup' it could pull
<rick_h_> bac: but that's wishful thinking. Just now it's *wrong* for some use cases, but I understand
<rick_h_> bac: the second comment on the conditional though I think would be nice for less error/etc in the console 
<bac> rick_h_: yeah, getting the ip is easy.  i'll make that change.  it may still be wrong if there are multiple interfaces
<rick_h_> bac: k, I think most virtualmachines would have one though? I guess on local devs with wireless/wired it would be off?
<bac> jujugui: review of changes to the charm? https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/precise/juju-gui/ga-key/+merge/185294
<bac> rick_h_: what is the second comment you referred?
<rick_h_> bac: while doing a quick QA I wondered if we could just skip the GA loading in dev with a hard coded GA code of devel (vs brad)
<bac> rick_h_: on, nm, i see it now
<bac> rick_h_: oh, i didn't mean to have 'brad' be included in the diff.  that was a mistake.
<bac> rick_h_: since useAnalytics is false, that ga_key can be ''
<rick_h_> bac: looking
 * bac busted for not reviewing my diff
<rick_h_> bac: so I'm confused. why would it not be if (window.ga_id && juju_config.useAnalytics) ?
<rick_h_> vs the check being down in window['ga-disable-...?
<rick_h_> bac: so down in the bottom where we have the snippet to add the ga script, we could just not add it if useAnalytics is false?
<bac> rick_h_: we could probably just get rid of useAnalytics and treat the existence of the key as the sentinel
<bac> rick_h_: the old style was from when the key was hard-code and we just wanted to disable it
<rick_h_> bac: k, gotcha
<gary_poster> guichat call in 2 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6817b2266c6d0aab3f53875991c2086f7f573f75
<benji> jujugui ^^
<benji> juju-gui, even
<gary_poster> thanks :-)
<hatch> bcsaller:
<hatch> blarg
<hatch> branch
<hatch> ahhh
<bcsaller> yeah
<TheMue> gary_poster: ping
<gary_poster> Hey TheMue . Thank you for being willing to help us out!
<TheMue> gary_poster: sure, i filed a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1224568
<_mup_> Bug #1224568: Improve hook error reporting <juju-core:In Progress by themue> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224568>
<gary_poster> TheMue, looks good, thank you.  May I add (6) make sure that we can correlate relation error identifiers with AllWatcher relation info?  I think we are using the tag as the AllWatcher relation identifier, in which case your plan sounds like exactly what we need, but I'd like to verify that
<gary_poster> hatch, frankban ^^^ in case you have any input
<TheMue> gary_poster: yep
<hatch> thanks I'll take a look in a bit
<hatch> TheMue: what timezone are you in?
<gary_poster> Cool, added.
<frankban> gary_poster: with (6) it seems a good plan
<gary_poster> cool thanks frankban 
<TheMue> hatch: european
<hatch> alright just curious :)
<TheMue> hatch: why?
<hatch> so I don't send you a message and expect a response this afternoon haha
<TheMue> hatch: hehe, yep
<hatch> :)
<hatch> gary_poster: any specific card you want me to get onto now?
<hatch> TheMue: when you land this branch can you link it to the ticket so I can see the diff - I'll need to update our go sandbox to mirror the new format
<TheMue> hatch: yes, will do
<TheMue> hatch: will be several smaller branches
<hatch> alright no problem thanks
<benji> new review up: https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/juju-gui/charmworld-api-3/+merge/185325
<rick_h_> benji: heading to reitveld?
<rick_h_> benji: looked at anyway, thanks for the new tests
<gary_poster> hatch, bug 1223864? or move expose from config to destroy section, as (I think?) we discussed
<_mup_> Bug #1223864: Conflict dropdown on constraints fields never shows in IE10 <ie10> <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1223864>
<hatch> gary_poster: sounds good
<gary_poster> hey rick_h_ I still can't dupe the qa issues.  could we hangout one more time and have you walk me through it from the beginning (including loading up the gui)?  The only thing I can see is if you are overwriting existing config values when you change the model, in which case the behavior you describe is correct.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing
<gary_poster> rick_h_, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7a006e48281d727daf2a759297722b00e3d9070d
<gary_poster> thank you
<rick_h_> gary_poster: cool, so then you need a second set of eyeballs right? hatch bcsaller
<gary_poster> yeah thanks rick_h_ 
<gary_poster> https://codereview.appspot.com/13340047/
<gary_poster> jujugui, could someone give me a second review on that branch above ^^^ ?
<bcsaller> checking it now
<gary_poster> thanks bcsaller
<hatch> sorry didn't notice the pings
<bac> rick_h_: on further review, i'm unsure how to get the local ip address in js.
<rick_h_> bac: cool, nvm then. 
<rick_h_> bac: thanks for trying. 
<bac> rick_h_: +1 on your QA technique.  my script predates the 'deploy' target and i never updated
<rick_h_> bac: cool, yea I like how easy it's gotten
 * hatch feels left out
<hatch> what's this technique?
<bac> so last night my fitbit told me i was short on my walking goal a distance about the same as a round-trip to ben & jerry's.
<hatch> lol
<bac> hatch: just to use 'make deploy' with the charm instead of using a stone-age script
<rick_h_> hatch: see https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/precise/juju-gui/ga-key/+merge/185294
<rick_h_> hatch: I made a comment on the other QA method that I got from frankban's branches
<hatch> ohh gotcha
<hatch> possibly update the hacking docs with that?
<benji> rick_h_: thanks for the review (late reply because I was at lunch)
<benji> rick_h_: darn, lbox was waiting on my google credentials this whole time, that's why no rietveld was forthcoming
<rick_h_> benji: ah, gotcha. 
<rick_h_> benji: well cool and thanks for the tests all the same
<benji> rick_h_: ooh, thanks for the config catch; I was testing against a local charmworld
<rick_h_> benji: yea, do the same all the time (well sometimes)
<benji> we probably need a lint step to yell if the config changes, that seems like a common issue
<rick_h_> yea, if only a 'are you sure you mean to change this' warning. but fortunately it usually sticks out in review
<bac> rick_h_, hatch: should be noted 'make deploy' requires the env be bootstrapped already
<rick_h_> bac: ah true. Missed that step in the notes
<hatch> rick_h_: where were your zindex rules? I want to make sure I follow them :)
<rick_h_> hatch: top of stylesheet.less
<hatch> got em thcx
<rick_h_> hatch: if you would have thuoght to look in another place let me know, I went with what made more sense to my brain
<rick_h_> hatch: but not married to the location
<hatch> makes as much sense as any I suppose - we just haven't held docs in code before
<hatch> do we have a place for 'dev rules' ?
<rick_h_> somewhat, it might go into 'style guide' though that's more actual styule
<rick_h_> but partly why I went with the code. I don't always look at the docs when I start going at something
<hatch> I never do
<hatch> lol
<hatch> ok that's not true
<rick_h_> heh, you just did
<hatch> I am restructuring all of that work you did on the expose button
<hatch> :(
<rick_h_> ok, running away. Have to prepare for the wife's birthday tomorrow. 
<hatch> OOoo
<rick_h_> hatch: works for me :P
<hatch> enjoy!
<hatch> haha, it just needs to be moved - nothing you did wrong
<hatch> 2H on CSS and markup - now lets go see if IE will ruin my day
<hatch> looks like we can keep our IE10 support for another day
<hatch> :P
<bac> rick_h_: since your review i've pushed a new branch and the old diff is gone.  what did you mean by "#16 double space in there"
<hatch> jujugui lf a review and QA (IE, Chrome) https://codereview.appspot.com/13684043/ review notes added
<hatch> is there anyone still around with an IE VM?
<hatch> I'd like to get this branch landed before EOD so that Huw can merge the styling and markup changes
<gary_poster> hatch, I think you can claim the IE qa
<hatch> alright I'll accept that :)
<gary_poster> hatch, I don't think rick_h_ is around, and I'm becoming very skeptical of the idea of a boolean conflict
<gary_poster> hatch, you up for talking it through with me?
<hatch> sure thing
<gary_poster> thx.  uh...
<gary_poster> hatch https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/30b2e694404bf3e9f509dc3a15c182908c780231
<jcastro> man, the search autocomplete is pretty awesome
<jcastro> I can see now why ale was so adamant about getting it in asap
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> thanks jcastro 
<jcastro> rick_h_: if you've got time before EOD I have some questions as far as what I can get away with offlining with the GUI for saturday
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/precise/mongodb-HEAD/
<jcastro> this work for anyone?
<jcastro> the mongodb guys just reported it to me
<jcastro> gary_poster: ^^^
<jcastro> sorry but the mongodb community manager has the finger on the tweet button and I need a sane URL
<gary_poster> jcastro, https://jujucharms.com/precise/mongodb/
<jcastro> huh
<jcastro> I tried that
<jcastro> ok ...
 * jcastro doesn't look a gift horse in the mouth
<gary_poster> :-)
<jcastro> having laura cz. as our mongo contact = awesome.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> but yeah
<gary_poster> we now support better URLS, but the apache redirects are now broken :-(
<gary_poster> hey sinzui, where/how do I tweak the jujucharms.com apache redirects?
<gary_poster> hatch, in return for crushing my dreams and spirit, I mean helping me out to figure out what to do, I'm reviewing and qa'ing your branch. ;-)  code LGTM so far...
<hatch> hahaha
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> hatch qa good.  fire when ready
<gary_poster> thanks!
<hatch> awesome thanks
 * sinzui looks
<benji> gary_poster: is this what you're looking for? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-jitsu/charms/precise/charmworld/trunk/view/head:/scripts/configure-apache2
<hatch> jujugui somehow one of the branches landed today has a jslint error
<hatch> hmm it was bac's branch
<gary_poster> benji, no, but thank you
<gary_poster> hatch, may I have one more call with you?  can't be for long, but need to talk through
<hatch> benji: curious as to why your branch didn't go through lbox?
<hatch> and brads for that matter
<hatch> sure
<hatch> calling
<gary_poster> hatch don't see you.  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2c5782db2cd9582405c9a6208c501f47f9663063 ?
<benji> hatch: mine went through lbox, just not rietveld.  I went to lunch while lbox was asking me for google credentials, so that part timed out and by the time I got back it had already been reviewed in LP.  I then used lbox to land it.
<hatch> oh ok
<hatch> I'm just trying to figure out why brads didn't get linted before landing
<rick_h_> jcastro: what's up?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: ruh roh...
<jcastro> rick_h_: hey so, there's no interwebs at OLF as you know.
<jcastro> but I was thinking ...
<rick_h_> jcastro: rgr
<jcastro> deploy in the hotel room with everything I need
<jcastro> check everything
<jcastro> then walk downstairs ... should work?
<rick_h_> jcastro: issue is that charmworld needs a bunch of time to ingest a ton of data 
<rick_h_> jcastro: as that needs to be offline with you in your lxc environment
<jcastro> not to live deploy
<jcastro> I mean have it running and "laid out"
<jcastro> but show example commands
<jcastro> and then be like "this is what it looks like"
<rick_h_> so not going to touch the browser?
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> but running ...
<rick_h_> if you're careful what you do I guess yea
<jcastro> like, the gui doesn't flip out in X secs/minutes if it doesn't hit something right?
<rick_h_> jcastro: right
<jcastro> rick_h_: ok, so .... screenshots are probably better?
<jcastro> I want to show awesome stuff, but not risk showing something broken
<rick_h_> so if you can do 4 lxc's I'd think an lxc environment with charmworld, elasticsearch, mongodb, and the gui would be awesome
<jcastro> yeah I thought about that
<rick_h_> can't we shut down and reboot and get them abck up now?
<jcastro> but the thing is that workload is interesting to the people in this channel
<jcastro> and no one else, heh
<rick_h_> right, but you can stick them off the screen I guess
<jcastro> yeah I can reboot, and I know it works, but man, I am too scared
<rick_h_> hah, yea. yea. You should be good if you setup on wifi, deploy/etc. and then go offline
<jcastro> "don't worry man, reboot your laptop, all 25 cassandra nodes will come up, trust me."
<rick_h_> just don't touch anything that'll hit the charmworld, so you might lose icons, no browser, etc. 
<rick_h_> search, autocomplete, etc
<rick_h_> jcastro: but yea, try out what you want to do. Set it up, flip the wifi switch, try it out
<rick_h_> if you hit something I can see if I can help work around it for you
<hatch> rick_h_:  jcastro we should create a virtual box image that can be used for demos like this
<hatch> wouldn't be too much work either I wouldn't think
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I am debating how much to push the GUIs intent
<jcastro> Like, I really want to say "You know what ... Opsworks looks awesome ... run your own, and _fuck that_."
<hatch> lol
<hatch> any status update on the node charm?
<hatch> I'm going to write my own pretty soon
<jcastro> waiting to sign the deal with joyent last I heard? m_3 might have a better status
<m_3> siik
<m_3> hatch: just do it
<hatch> ugh trunk is so crazy broken right now
<hatch> guess I won't be merging this in tonight
<hatch> sounds like a plan
<gary_poster> hatch, you can just back out the offending branch if that makes sense
<gary_poster> you don't need to be the one who has to fix it
<gary_poster> that said...tests were passing for me in my branch when I merged trunk, except for 1, IIRC
<hatch> was that after brads google analytics branch?
<hatch> sorry I am trying to also get ready to go out for supper atm :)
<gary_poster> hatch, np, if it's EoD it's EoD! :-)
<huwshimi> Morning
<gary_poster> hey huwshimi.  guichat is dead.  I added a video chat link to the calendar.  we can use that
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Ah cool. I'll join in a sec
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> huwshimi: my branch (https://codereview.appspot.com/13684043/) moves around some markup and css
<hatch> so you should keep that in mind if you're doing that sort of stuff today
<huwshimi> hatch: No problems, I'll take a look
<hatch> I can't land it because of trunk but if you're working in those areas you might want to merge it in
<hatch> and now i'm off for real this time
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> hatch ttyl
<hatch> cya
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Can I do anything to help unbreak trunk?
<gary_poster> huwshimi, is it blocking you?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: It's not, I'm just aware it's getting late over there for you :)
<gary_poster> huwshimi, :-) ok thank you.  how about I'll check in with you when I stop.  If I haven't merged my branch (likely) then I'll ask you to do the unbreaking?
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Sure!
<gary_poster> thank you!
#juju-gui 2013-09-13
<hatch> gary_poster: saw your email, and freshly pulling trunk has 5 broken tests for me .....
<gary_poster> hatch did you try a make clean?
<hatch> I'll try again
<gary_poster> lint was definitely broken, but trivial to fix
<hatch> yeah the odd thing was how did it get landed...
<gary_poster> yeah, that's a good q
<hatch> I wonder if it's the issue bcsaller ran into where it picks up a running test suite on another branch
<hatch> so it 'passes' by thinking the other branch is its own
<gary_poster> maybe, but the one failing test for me is the one I broke
<gary_poster> I'll try switching to trunk in just a sec
<hatch> very odd, fresh trunk pull and 6 errors
<hatch> the failures are in app-cookies-extension.js
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> I'll try to verify in a sec
<rick_h_> cleaning here to look
<gary_poster> thanks
<bcsaller> hatch: we can change the test target to use random ports so we always fire servers in the proper mode
<gary_poster> simpler solution might be to fall over harder if the port is already running
<gary_poster> we simply complain now
<gary_poster> which is actually kind of convenient :-P
<rick_h_> +1
<rick_h_> I know I landed a branch on accident due to that fact before
<rick_h_> I get the cookie error, "cannot call setStyle of null" in the check() function
<hatch> *phew* glad I wasn't the only one
<gary_poster> rick_h_, my branch plus your check conflict branch were not friends.  They duked it out and your branch won. ;-) I'm redoing the core of my branch
<rick_h_> gary_poster: :( sorry
<gary_poster> rick_h_, heh, np
<rick_h_> gary_poster: let me know if I can do anything to help
<gary_poster> rick_h_, naah, Jeff and I just decided that your assumptions were better than the ones I had made
 * hatch would like to note on the record that he does sometimes agree with rick_h_ :P
<rick_h_> hatch: sssh, don't spread the word
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> otherwise people will look twice when we do agree :P
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> haha
<hatch> ok now to figure out how to revert my branch to pre-trunk-merge
<rick_h_> I can look at the test thing first thing in the morning. I reviewed bac's branch that hatch thinks is the issue and should be a simple thing. 
<hatch> oh it forsure is - it's the one that made CI fail
<hatch> but it's probably a trivial fix
<rick_h_> hatch: right
<hatch> I just am really busy tonight
<rick_h_> hatch: he did touch index.html which probably threw off something
<gary_poster> hatch you can just back out bac's branch.  bzr merge -r bad_revno..bad_revno-1
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I'm about to head to bed myself after doing the birthday cake bake off with the 3yr old
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> but can completely pick it up in the am. I did qa the branch, but didn't run tests locally with it. 
<gary_poster> hatch uh I think I got that wrong
<gary_poster> off by one :-)
<hatch> I `bzr revert -r 1038`
<gary_poster>  bzr merge -r bad_revno+1..bad_revno
<rick_h_> hatch: so that reverts the whole tree to that state
<gary_poster> if it works, go for it. :-)
<gary_poster> yeah that's what I thought
<gary_poster> while what I did
<gary_poster> is a cherrypick
<hatch> ohh ok ok
<rick_h_> huh? I only see 1037
<hatch> my local branch has more commits
<rick_h_> gotcha, ok so you want -r 1036
<rick_h_> since 1037 is the last one on trunk you want to back out
<hatch> hmm it's giving me errors
<hatch> so in order to revert the trunk commit which is 1039 in my branch
<hatch> so I need to undo a commit and a merge
<hatch> so revert -r1038
<gary_poster> hatch if it is the most recent commit
<gary_poster> then you can bzr uncommit
<gary_poster> which just uncommits, then you can bzr revert (and maybe bzr revert --forget-merges)
<gary_poster> maybe that's all the same thing--sorry
<hatch> perfecto
<hatch> thanks I was doing things in the wrong oder
<hatch> order even
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> there are a lot more blog posts about how to do these things in git
<hatch> haha
<hatch> ok gota run again have a good night all
<gary_poster> :-) night
<frankban> hazmat: ping, when you have a minute, could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/juju-deployer/guiserver-changes/+merge/182369 ? 
<gary_poster> hey rick_h_ you around?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yep
<rick_h_> gary_poster: finishing up going through the diff. Have time to walk me through a couple of bits?
<gary_poster> thank you rick_h_! yeah sure
<gary_poster> rick_h_, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f3cad7e0300cc572c223e13157a2d685a8adcb2c?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: you know, if we didn't think of it as conflict but more change indication the behavior makes more sense. I think I got hung up on 'there's no conflict technically' but there's definitely change to indicate to the usre
<gary_poster> rick_h_, good point.  Can you think of a name for the viewlet function that would introduce less cognitive dissonance in that regard?
<gary_poster> "doubleChange" ..."modelChangeAfterEdit"
<gary_poster> "possibleConflict"
<rick_h_> I was thinking of some way to indicate backgroud 
<rick_h_> backgroundChange
<benji> verbs are nice
<gary_poster> but the databinding handles background changes if the field has not been edited rick_h_ 
<gary_poster> benji, ack.  "handleBackgroundChangeAfterEdit"..."handleConflict"..."handlePossibleConflict"
<rick_h_> gary_poster: definitely. I only mean in the single case
<gary_poster> ah, a separate "handleConflict" and "handleBackgroundChange"?
<gary_poster> both?
<rick_h_> well, what are we naming? I was originall just speaking that in general I was thinking that the goal was to modify conflictux to handle conflicts correctly. 
<gary_poster> f we were to introduce "handle" we'd have to go through the whole API...handleChange at the very least
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I was thinking of naming the viewlet method that databinding calls in this case
<gary_poster> (it is currently called "conflict")
<rick_h_> yea, looking
<rick_h_> binding.viewlet.indicateChange ?
<rick_h_> if the value is changed and you've not changed it we don't idicate it at all
<gary_poster> rick_h_, but we do: see the viewlet.changed method :-)
<gary_poster> this case is all about the interaction from both sides
<rick_h_> but I'm fine with it as is. I was just pondering why this seemed like we can't get a behavior that 'felt' nice and I think it was around sticking to the idea that it's for conflicts specifically
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews and one QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/13549046/ . Anyone available? Thanks!
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I think you are exactly right and just wanted to make our names match our thoughts
<bac> frankban: i'll do a review right now
<rick_h_> frankban: will peek at it in a sec. 
<frankban> bac, rick_h_: thank you both!
<rick_h_> gary_poster: doh, you're right of course. We do indicate modified lol. 
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: what about checkForConflict or something that seems more fuzzy "we're not sure wtf is here...but you should know about it"
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> rick_h_, would be fine with that, yeah.  similar to my "handlePossibleConflict".  Both convey the idea better than what we have.  Maybe I'll sneak it into my next branch (last in the series!)
<rick_h_> gary_poster: wooo! 
<gary_poster> :-)
<rick_h_> frankban: hah, nice for providing not just qa instructions but a qa script
<frankban> rick_h_: yeah, that's the easiest thing to do with this kind of branches. I have a card for converting these QA scripts in actual functional tests
 * gary_poster is going for hour walk soon, to slightly compensate for many hours spent over this week. :-)
<rick_h_> frankban: you've made my day. I didn't realize there was a backport of futures
<rick_h_> frankban: caught me off gaurd, thought it was only avail for 3.2+
<frankban> rick_h_: :-) that's really cool indeed.
<bac> hi frankban i'm getting this failure http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101649/
<frankban> bac: interesting, is it intermittent? 
<bac> frankban: no
<bac> frankban: wait, yes it is intermittent.  5 runs, 4 errors
<bac> frankban: 10 runs, 9 errors.  so it is mildly intermittent tending towards mostly failing.  :)
<bac> frankban: i'm running on a saucy vm fwiw
<frankban> bac: taking a look
<frankban> bac: could you please try bzr pull and then run the tests again?
<bac> frankban: no difference
<rick_h_> timing issue? 5 runs here no problem
<bac> rick_h_: perhaps.  my vm may be a little sluggish
<rick_h_> 198 tests in 3.1s here
<rick_h_> is juju-test still not in a ppa?
<frankban> bac: could you try pull and tests again?
<bac> frankban: different failure, about 20% of the time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101721/
<benji> juju-gui: anyone know anything about this error I got while doing a make in a clean checkout? Error: No compatible version found: cryptojs@'cryptojs@>= 2.5.3'
<bac> rick_h_: and my tests run in 2.95s, so my vm isn't slow at all
<rick_h_> bac: cool yea. strange I can't dupe :/
<rick_h_> I'm not on saucy though
<frankban> bac: do you have that error if you disable test_cancel_started_deployment?
 * bac tries
<bac> yes, frankban
<frankban> bac: ok, so, some of the tests in that module are racy in your configuration. and not well isolated. good to know. just to check if this problem is generated by this branch, could you please try to run the same tests in trunk?
<bac> frankban: ok
<frankban> bac: thanks
<hatch> hey has anyone started fixing trunk yet?
<rick_h_> hatch: gary submitted something last night
<hatch> oh woops missed that
<rick_h_> hatch: there was a follow up email 
<gary_poster> benji, have not seen.  try make clean?
<rick_h_> benji: hmm, do you have an offline cache it's not hitting? 2.5.3 is the latest in npm 
<rick_h_> heh, updated 2 yrs ago...nvm
<benji> gary_poster: tried; I'm trying a couple of other things, I think it is that checkout in particular (which is strange because it is just a branch from an updated trunk, with some changes from a WIP branch merged in)
<bac> frankban: i do see that same failure on trunk about 10% of test runs
<hatch> benji: the syntax is wrong in that error you posted - is that what it looks like in the shrinkwrap file?
<benji> hatch/gary_poster: I figured it out!  I was re-using a shell session that happened to be running in an LXC container that isn't set up to do GUI dev.
<hatch> haha nice
<frankban> bac: hum... ok, so perhaps, if you agree, I can tackle this in another card. just one last request of pull from my branch and test again if you can? I changed one last thing in an old test
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> frankban: will re-test.  certainly cool with you making a new card and moving along
<frankban> bac: cool, thanks
<bac> frankban: on the 4th run the failure occurred
<frankban> bac: and perhaps we can pair on that card once I am back ;-) I am not sure where to start to reproduce your configuration
<bac> sure
<frankban> bac: cool, creating the card.
<frankban> card created in bundles
<frankban> hazmat: thanks for reviewing and merging my branch!
<hazmat> frankban, sorry about the delay
<frankban> hazmat: np
<benji> the bane of my existence: "Illegal comma at end of object literal"
<rick_h_> benji: I was doing python wed night and realized "I can leave a trailing comma! It's so beautiful!"
<benji> pfft
<hatch> oh noes you have to write clean code "oh the horror" :P
<rick_h_> comma first came all from the issue of not leaving a trailing comma
<rick_h_> plus it's an IE issue...who cares about IE :P
<rick_h_> err, except us that is
<hatch> no it came from a bunch of geeks who didn't get enough drama in highschool so they need to stir some up now
<hatch> lol
<benji> its the non-trailing-comma crazies that lead people to do this: 
<benji> x = foo(bar
<benji>   , baz
<benji>   , biz);
<hatch> lol that's so ugly
<rick_h_> yep, what I did in php 
<hatch> haha sad
<benji> I have seen this in production Python code too, insanity on top of insanity.
<hatch> I can honestly say that a trailing comma hasn't ever caused me to lose sleep
<benji> I'm special like that.
<hatch> yeah in python it makes no sense
 * rick_h_ mumbles about special :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> Friday!
<hatch> last night I educated 4 other devs on Juju
<hatch> they thought it was really cool
<hatch> they already knew about alternatives like docker.io so maybe we need to find some geek cred somewhere to make it viral
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 7
<hatch> jcastro: when discussing it with these guys the hardest thing they had to understand was how relations work - it was hard to wrap their head around what happens when a relation happens - as in how does the app know about it's mongo connection for example
<hatch> gary_poster: we are now using the link in the event on the calendar?
<gary_poster> hatch yes.  jujugui call in 2.
<gary_poster> almost there
<gary_poster> benji bac frankban https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/0ae499f5c2e2e483949d5f96802c30fdf603af84
<gary_poster> (from calendar)
<gary_poster> sorry frankban :-P
<frankban> :-)
<hatch> bcsaller: on the review
<hatch> bcsaller: should this not require a QA?
 * gary_poster to optician biab
<hatch> bcsaller: review done - qa failed :(
<hatch> rick_h_: so looking at these unit buttons - you are working on the 'remove' button?
<rick_h_> hatch: yes, I've got the buttom working and looking at how to test it
<rick_h_> I don't see a simliar test in the python env either. 
<rick_h_> hatch: if you want I can push up what I've got and I can go test the go backend stuff for retry/resolve
<hatch> I was pretty confident those worked in python.....because I wrote them :P
<hatch> so I'm really curious what happened
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I bet they work, it's the go side that doesn't work and the python version that doesn't have an env test in the test_env_python
<bcsaller> hatch: I'll look into that, odd that that same file passes the test.
<rick_h_> hatch: did you want to chat then?
<hatch> bcsaller: yeah that's what I was thinking....might be a side effect of you calling the methods directly in the test instead of relying on the whole app stack
<hatch> rick_h_:  gimme a few to get a new env setup
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<hatch> rick_h_: ok calling
<benji> hatch: you and I both wrote exactly the same commend on exactly the same line ("s/this//")
<hatch> rofl
<hatch> ^5
<benji> ^5
<hatch> what does the fox say? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE
 * rick_h_ does a happy dance avert your eyes
<bcsaller> hatch: fixed issue with branch I think if you'd take another look when you have a minute
<rick_h_> jujugui need a review please https://codereview.appspot.com/13706043
<rick_h_> I did a QA in my local lxc, if anyone wants to dupe instructions are in the proposal, but missing the steps to set the branch over
<rick_h_> hatch: is the other branch going ok then? Or did you need a hand on that once this goes through?
<hatch> rick_h_: I took an early lunch so haven't put a ton of time on it yet
<benji> rick_h_: looking
<rick_h_> hatch: k
<hatch> just reviewing bcsaller new branch
<rick_h_> benji: ty
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, going to hit EOD in an hour so just wanted to see what I can do to help unblock the release. If you've got it then I'll move along for the rest of the day
<benji> I have a cousin named "Ty" ("Tyson").
<rick_h_> benji: :P ty ty
<benji> heh
<hatch> you COULD do it :P
<hatch> jk
<rick_h_> what's nice is you can read that either thank you ty, or ty thank you
<hatch> bcsaller: your diff is all messed up now from the trunk merge :(
<hatch> I wonder why that happens
<hatch> it should pickup the diff properly
<hatch> hehe implements!
<hatch> bcsaller: so I see the fix for the qa failure - wondering if we should add a test for the full stack?
<rick_h_> benji: replied, let me know if you disagree or have a better idea for a test to catch this type of issue going forward
 * benji looks
<benji> rick_h_: +1
<rick_h_> benji: cool thanks for the review
<benji> my pleasure
<BradCrittenden> gary_poster: ping
<gary_poster> bac on call will ping
<bac> ok
<hatch> bcsaller: qa failed again :)
<hatch> did it not fail for you?
<bcsaller> it worked here
<bcsaller> let me try it again
<hatch> I get two errors "Relation added without matching service"
<bcsaller> I get that now too, that from the trunk merge, it does work though which is odd
<bcsaller> the proper objects exist in both the fakebackend db and the client one
<bcsaller> ahh, the interaction with the delta stream is different
<bcsaller> the services are not in the delta data for this change maybe, but they come through anyway
<hatch> ahh - also bcsaller there is that delay from when I drop the file until the delta comes back...so on a real env those services could take...hours to come up?
<hatch> *potentially*
<bcsaller> hatch: absolutely 
<hatch> so won't the user think that it's broken then?
<bcsaller> there is no UX around the status call
<bcsaller> at this time, sure, that UX is a 'later' task
<bcsaller> integrated with notifications we can status running imports
<bcsaller> they queue as well so two dnd actions will result in pending imports
<hatch> ohh ok - could we just create a Panel which says 'deployment imported successfully, please wait for the services to become active'
<bcsaller> and the delta does the real work at that point
<hatch> just 'something' to tell the people that it's working
<bcsaller> which is no different than today
<bcsaller> could change the message, sure
<hatch> the new notifications can't come soon enough :)
<rick_h_> boooo stupid ci, why for you cranky today?
<gary_poster> bac ping?
<hatch> rick_h_: yeah I have no idea what's going on there
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, looks like it didn't come up?
<rick_h_> but there's another one wiithin a minute that passes
<hatch> for some reason it can't restart it
<rick_h_> do we run multiple IE runs for each submission? /me didn't expect to see ie runs at 14:(47, 48, 50)
<hatch> I don't understand the question
<rick_h_> hatch: hangout real quick?
<hatch> sure
<hatch> my 'server room' ran out of plugins
<benji> juju-gui: I have a branch up for review https://codereview.appspot.com/13592047/
<bac> benji: i'll look
<benji> thanks
<bac> benji: i see you just missed the 400 line limit
<benji> so close
<bac> benji: your branch may be very long but it makes up for it through brute force boringness
<benji> it's much like my original operas
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> jujugui I have a pretty short branch long on tests and short on other code (but it hooks up the cancel buttons!).  May I have a reviewer? https://codereview.appspot.com/13677044/
<bcsaller> gary_poster: checking now
<gary_poster> thank you bcsaller 
<hatch> bcsaller: did you happen to push up a fix for that last failure?
<hatch> just want to make sure I didn't miss it and am holding you up
<bcsaller> hatch: Still working on it, there is some disparity in how the relation import works wrt endpoint normalization, it does the import but sends only partial information in the delta
<hatch> hmnm, anything I can help with?
<hatch> or is it a one man project?
<bcsaller> hatch: thanks for the offer, I'll poke at it a little more, if I don't have something soon I might ping you
<hatch> sure thing
<gary_poster> jujugui I just made a team Google calendar.  everyone should have privs to edit it.  I scheduled everyone on the calendar, biwweekly, as we discussed.
<gary_poster> for the exploratory QA day I mean
<bac> gary_poster: got it
<hatch> coolio
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> the 27th is the apps day off of being qa'd
<hatch> every second friday is it's EDO
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bye y'all!  have a great weekend!
<hatch> you too
<hatch> cya!
<hatch> uploading 600pics to g+ sure takes a long time
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> heh
<hatch> it would be faster from my phone but I couldn't figure out how to upload them via the G+ app
<hatch> I could only 'share' them which would share the low res version
<rick_h_> set it to auto upload photos and sync
<rick_h_> but yea, I use flickr because I hate the G+ photo integration these days
<hatch> I hate flickr more actually haha
<hatch> best I've found is smugmug
<hatch> I actually have a lot of pictures of the back of your head
<hatch> you gota quit walking infront of me
<hatch> lol
<rick_h_> lol, what?
<hatch> on the team suppers and stuff
<hatch> you apparently walk in front of me a lot
<hatch> haha
<rick_h_> sorry, don't realize it I guess
<hatch> lol it's no big deal
<hatch> this htc one takes some darn good pictures
<hatch> rick_h_: so on your machine are you always running in the lxc's ? Or do you use some other trickery to also test it spinng up new machines?
<rick_h_> hatch: well I have a gui and charmworld lxcs always running. 
<rick_h_> hatch: the juju stuff I bootstrap/destroy as I need
<hatch> oh ok but always on the lxc...you aren't running openstack or anything
<rick_h_> no
<rick_h_> just lxc so far. If I need more than that I'd go to ec2/prodstack
<hatch> ok cool, my extra machine is an i5 with 8gb of ram so that should be more than enough to test out a pretty solid lxc juju deployment
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> though my daily run on my desktop tends to run around 10gb of ram
<rick_h_> but that's with vbox/windows always running, the two work lxcs, etc
<rick_h_> chrome/ff both 
<hatch> ahh yeah ok
<hatch> this thing won't even be running a gui
<hatch> so it should be good for juju testing
<hatch> at 8gb
<rick_h_> cool
<hatch> the trick will be figuring out how to expose it to the outside world so that I can use it on sprints
<rick_h_> ssh tunnels ftw
<hatch> the issue seems to be my switch and router
<hatch> they never could agree on anything
#juju-gui 2013-09-15
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Hey. Had a good weekend?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: yea, wife was working a lot so kind of crazy
<rick_h_> but all good
<huwshimi> :)
<huwshimi> What's happened to our checkboxes (true/false labels)?
<rick_h_> that's the new design
<rick_h_> huwshimi: see https://codereview.appspot.com/13516044/ with links to the design images/etc
<huwshimi> Seems like a strange design. I guess they might be trying to expose what the yaml has or something?
<rick_h_> yea, the wanted to keep the two line format of the other fields and needed to fill the negative space imo
#juju-gui 2014-09-08
<rogpeppe> urulama: yo!
<urulama> rogpeppe: heya! 
<rogpeppe> urulama: why are we storing machine and unit count in extra-info ?
<frankban> morning all
<rick_h_> morning
<bac> hi rick_h_
<bac> and frankban
<rick_h_> how's europe treating your bac?
<bac> it's great
<frankban> bac: welcome back
<bac> ty
<rick_h_> bac: for the charm failure, it seems to only be when you have the cloud-archive enabled that you get this failure per the comment from Nicolas. 
<rick_h_> bac: I'm going to try to run the full test suite with the dep removed today and if the tests pass I think I'll just push a new charm version without the dep. 
<bac> rick_h_: ok
<rick_h_> I seemed to have added it during the git conversion and maybe it was something I didn't need but ran into during testing/debug
<hatch> morning all
<rick_h_> howdy hatch 
<rick_h_> phew, ok back in irc. I feel human again
<lazyPower-sprint> rick_h_: Can I get you to take a look at something for me?
<lazyPower-sprint> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/rails/+bug/1366660
<mup> Bug #1366660: Rack charm does not exist <rails (Juju Charms Collection):Confirmed for lazypower> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366660>
<rick_h_> lazyPower-sprint: looking
<lazyPower-sprint> there's some voodoo going on in the store
<rick_h_> so if it used to exist and the branch was removed it's not gone until it's gone from the charmstore (juju go based store)
<lazyPower-sprint> yeah, i figured it was some phantom data left over
<lazyPower-sprint> this is pretty old, as rack was renamed to trails before I came on board
<hatch> this kinesis keyboard is getting easier to use...but really sucks that it has big issues with OSX
<rick_h_> lazyPower-sprint: looking, sec
<rick_h_> hatch: :( stop using OSX :P
<lazyPower-sprint> +1 to rick_h's sentiment ;)
<hatch> haha kind of hard being the host OS 
<rick_h_> lazyPower-sprint: https://store.juju.ubuntu.com/charm-info?charms=cs:precise/rack
<rick_h_> lazyPower-sprint: so yea, we'd need to work with IS, get the charm removal script run against that charm in teh CS, then we have a delete button in charmworld to remove it from there
<lazyPower-sprint> ok, do you need me to retarget the bug?
<lazyPower-sprint> i dont think this is mission critical to people actually finding it - as its existed for 8 months before i even became aware of it
<lazyPower-sprint> but it might be worth adding it as a low priority item to eject it from the store
<rick_h_> lazyPower-sprint: yea, bac do you know if we ever got the delete docs into the wiki
<bac> rick_h_: i'm unsure.  i think that was benji who worked on it ... a long time ago
<rick_h_> bac: it was cmars actually that added it to the core charmstore. There's a script in there. I guess I could just look at the charmstore code now
<bac> rick_h_: yes, it was cmars who had created the script.  i think benji worked on doing some deletions.  i'm not sure where he would've documented it.
<rick_h_> bac: ah found an email with it in an RT
<rick_h_> lazyPower-sprint: forwarded you an email. If you are interested I think it'd be good for you all to know how this works as well as us.
<rick_h_> lazyPower-sprint: you can file an RT for the removal sometime and once that's complete we'll remove from charmworld
<bac> rick_h_: please forward to me too and i'll put it on the wiki
<rick_h_> bac: note that'll change once we get our charmstore in place of the old one
<rick_h_> bac: but good to have for the next little bit
<bac> ty
<hatch> rick_h_:  so do you do any key remappings?
<rick_h_> hatch: the kenisis?
<rick_h_> hatch: you can recode any key to anything in the keyboard itself
<rick_h_> https://www.kinesis-ergo.com/support/technical-support/faqs-advantage-keyboard/ 
<rick_h_> hatch: ^
<rick_h_> check out the swap from win/osx and the one on remapping a key
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 8min, kanban please
<hatch> rick_h_:  right, but have you found any favourable mappings?
<rick_h_> delete is my meta key
<hatch> = is too far away and {} are hard to hit ive found
<rick_h_> ls
<rick_h_> = isn't a problem for me I guess. 
<rick_h_> the win/meta key was too far so moved that down to delete
<rick_h_> well, swapped those two really
<hatch> ahh yeah that's a good idea
<rick_h_> other than that, no I don't think I moved much else around
<hatch> i have to plug it in after my laptop boots else it blocks the boot process :)
<rick_h_> oh :/
<lazyPower-sprint> rick_h_: sounds good to me. thanks for the follow up
<rick_h_> lazyPower-sprint: np
<rick_h_> lazyPower-sprint: make sure to poke people about GUI/machine view on the orange box stuff please :)
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1 go go go
<rick_h_> bac: kadams54 ^
<rick_h_> rogpeppe: ^
<rogpeppe> rick_h_: oops, was lunching...
<hatch> jujugui is there a way to force destroy a service so i don't have to resolve all the failed hooks?
<frankban> hatch: you can try with "juju destroy-machine --force {machine where the unit is placed} && juju destroy-service service {service name}", but I am not sure it works
<hatch> yeah was hoping for a --force on the destroy-service but it doesn't look like it exists
 * rick_h_ goes to get some lunch
<lazyPower-sprint> frankban: additionally juju-deployer -T is also gnarly for destroying all machines but your bootstrap node.
<frankban> lazyPower-sprint: good to know thanks
<hatch> vms.....
<rick_h_> oh back and such 
<hatch> jujugui I need a review and qa https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/534
<hatch> kadams54_:  are you going to review huws brach or do you need to pass it off?
<frankban> hatch: FYI while you were away lazyPower-sprint mentioned that juju-deployer -T can be used for destroying all machines but the bootstrap node
<hatch> frankban:  oh cool thanks
<hatch> kadams54_: I did the fina.l review on huws branch
<hatch> Makyo: I added your tag to the card
<Makyo> hatch, oh, thanks
<Makyo> I forgot :(
<hatch> haha np
<hatch> rick_h_:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1364956 I'm not sure what to do here as we don't support this interaction any longer
<mup> Bug #1364956: Removing a unit via the inspector creates a sticky remove unit command in the deployer bar <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364956>
<hatch> close as invalid now?
<rick_h_> hatch: otp, will look in a sec
<hatch> sure np
<hatch> Makyo: your branch ready for review?
<Makyo> hatch, should be yep. 
<hatch>  cool I;ll take one
<Makyo> jujugui need some reviews, QA in real env https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/535
<hatch> now
<hatch> u got to do one for me :P
<Makyo> Sure
<hatch> Makyo: you have a merge commit in here?
<Makyo> hatch, yeah, I was worried there would be conflicts around deployer bar stuff.
<hatch> ahh
<Makyo> Scared after my last branch :P
<hatch> haha
<hatch> Makyo: one comment while my ec2 instance spins up
<Makyo> hatch, will look into it (this is the confirm button, not deploy, so I stayed away initially)
<hatch> ohh ok that may be it
<rick_h_> hatch: so it seems that'd be a good thing to try to get QA on the orange box stuff. 
<rick_h_> hatch: I got a contact for the one in london and I'll try to get that email going
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews for https://codereview.appspot.com/139350043 (quickstart/python). Thanks!
<hatch> sounds good I'll put it back into the queue
<rick_h_> hatch: update the card with a "NEEDS QA" prefix to help others not grab it or such
<hatch> ok i blocked it with a note about orange box qa
<rick_h_> cool thanks
<hatch> Makyo: so I just qa'd and it looked like it didn't change anything. the commit button was still active long after clicking it and the summary closing
<hatch> was a commit missed or something?
<Makyo> hatch, I just tried on lxc.  Let me try again on EC2
<hatch> just cleared cache and got the same result
 * frankban grabs some food
<Makyo> hatch, check for a config-changed hook failure, I get that a lot when setting juju-gui-source\
<rick_h_> Makyo: hatch I think you have to be on trusty to get the source change correct 
<rick_h_> Makyo: hatch and you can check the version.js to make sure it's setup right
<hatch> rick_h_: Makyo the files being sent over the wire have the changes as per the pr
<Makyo> Huh, okay, digging.
<hatch> grabbing lunch
<Makyo> hatch, I see what's going on, misunderstood.  Good news is that toggle deploy button will help :P
<kadams54_> guihelp: looking for QA and reviews on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/536
<kadams54_> rick_h_: one of the remaining MV cards is for this bug, which is marked as invalid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1365053
<mup> Bug #1365053: Add units dialogue on pre deployment inspector is confusing <juju-gui:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365053>
<jcastro> rick_h_, oddly enough that ddclient icon renders fine in inkscape on my box
<rick_h_>  jcastro yea, does in gimp here to
<jcastro> huh
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, it's odd. I've not seen it before but I'm not an svg spec expert
<rick_h_> jcastro: I tried to look for an svg validation service or the like w/o any luck
<rick_h_> jcastro: so sorry to punt, but if the browser won't show the icon the gui can't either. 
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> I might just redo the icon entirely
<rick_h_> jcastro: k, let me know if I can help. And by help I mean get luca to send you to someone on the design side that knows image steuff
<rick_h_> kadams54_: looking
<rick_h_> kadams54_: ok, so the question then is the add units collapsed by default?
<rick_h_> kadams54_: I think this might have been left as a place holder to do that work
<rick_h_> kadams54_: so just to verify, it's not yet collapsed like the post-ghost inspector view and needs to be done
<frankban> guihelp: need one more review + QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/139350043 . anyone available? thanks
<hatch> Makyo: :) cool let me know when you'll be ready for another review
<hatch> frankban:  I can look at it 
<frankban> hatch: thanks!
<hatch> frankban: I don't have a utopic vm
<hatch> do I need one?
<frankban> hatch: it's not required
<hatch> ok sounds good
<rick_h_> frankban: are you going to need a charm release soon around this?
<rick_h_> frankban: I need to do one for the dep fix and the bug on the cloud-archive and wonder if we should sync up
<frankban> rick_h_: no I don't, but I can take care of releasing the charm if you want. what was the fix for libapt stuff? just removing the dep?
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, just removing the dep seems to qa ok and passes tests
<rick_h_> frankban: if you can peek at that it'd be cool thanks
<frankban> rick_h_: cool if functional tests pass then sounds good: perhaps that was required at some point (maybe as a support library for python-apt). who knows
<rick_h_> frankban: yes, git blame says I last edited the line but can't recall/find any reason for it to be there
<rick_h_> err bzr blame
<frankban> rick_h_: ok, I'll start a charm release, which includes running the ftests on precise, and if that works the it's all good
<rick_h_> frankban: ty much
<rick_h_> frankban: there's a card in the top of the board for it atm
<frankban> rick_h_: cool
<hatch> hmm I also haven't got bzr set up either hah
<rick_h_> hatch: can't get rid of that yet :P
<hatch> frankban: can you remind me the best steps to take to get your code down?
<frankban> hatch: bzr init-repo juju-quickstart
<frankban> cd juju-quickstart
<frankban> bzr branch lp:juju-quickstart trunk
<frankban> bzr checkout --lightweight trunk sandbox
 * rick_h_ runs away for the day. Have a good night all
<frankban> bzr branch lp:~frankban/juju-quickstart/utopic-update-dependencies
<frankban> cd sandbox
<frankban> bzr switch ../utopic-update-dependencies
<frankban> hatch: ^^^
<hatch> oh wow all the steps :) thanks
<hatch> it's been a while since i've bzr'd
<frankban> hatch: and then, in the future, you just have to start from branching the code you need to review
<hatch> excellent.....can we switch to git yet? :P
<hatch> frankban: I don;t have hp creds, did you test hp?
<frankban> hatch: in theory we can... the only missing thing is a way to automatically build deb packages in the PPA. anyway, I still like the bzr+reitveld workflow (especially the reitveld part) ;-)
<frankban> hatch: I did, you can skip that step if you want
<hatch> ok I'll test the rest thx
<hatch> you LIKE that workflow? ugh I want to rip my eyes out lol
<frankban> hatch: heh, github code review is less than optimal IMHO
<hatch> true but the bzr workflow leaves quite a bit to be desired
<frankban> hatch: uhm... you convinced me, I'll move quickstart to bitbucket so that we can all enjoy mercurial ;-)
<hatch> lol!! 
<hatch> victory is mine
<frankban> :-)
<hatch> frankban: lgtm'd
<frankban> hatch: thanks!
<hatch> rick_h_:  are you ok with us no longer testing non mv stuff?
<hatch> oh he's gone
<hatch> heh
<hatch> kadams54_: review done - I don't see any tests for anything other than the changes made to state.js 
<hatch> Makyo:  is yours ready for another qa?
<hatch> jujugui i still need reviews on my last branch
<hatch> Makyo: hey u kickin around? Can you remind me of the details for the card "Clear config-changed ECS entries"
<Makyo> hatch, we need to be able to back out config changed entries in the ECS.  It's the only thing we can't reverse.
<hatch> oh right because we don't know the original values
<Makyo> Correct.
<hatch> ok I'll work on creating the cloned config card 
<kadams54> guihelp: Need reviews and QA on: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/537
<hatch> Makyo:  ok so for this cloned local config store...
<hatch> I've come up with 2 rules
<hatch> local config changes do NOT modify it
<hatch> delta changes do....even if said changes aren't represented in the inspector because of a conflict
<hatch> sound good?
<hatch> that way we always have a record of the 'true' config values in juju
<hatch> so reverting any changes will revert to what juju has, not what was local
<Makyo> Yeah, I think that's what we need; we already have a conflict resolution story in place.
<Makyo> YEp
<Makyo> RFC?
<hatch> rfc?
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<huwshimi> hatch: How's things?
<hatch> they are ok....still getting used to my new kinesis advantage keyboard...geting better though 
<hatch> I cam type pretty well but special chars are still hard heh
<huwshimi> woah, that thing looks crazy
<hatch> yeah it is, but besides the cognitive load being exhausting now my fingers don't really feel like they have done anything all day compared to my old ergo keyboard
<hatch> I'll likely have to remap some of the keys for coding but other than that it's pretty awesome....well except that my latptop won't boot with is plugged in
<hatch> ...lol
<huwshimi> oh, hah
<hatch> yeah...not sure waht to do about that
<hatch> they say it's apples fault....but I don't know of any other keybaord that does that
<huwshimi> nice customer service
<hatch> yeah...especially at
<hatch> this price...i
<huwshimi> ouch
<huwshimi> hatch: Do you happen to know how to delete individual units using the ecs? If I do a db.removeUnits(...) it doesn't seem to go through the ecs.
<hatch> you have to make the call of the env
<hatch> the env then hits the ecs
<hatch> huwshimi: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/app/store/env/go.js#L1310
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah great!
<huwshimi> hatch: Strange, if you remove a deployed unit it removes the machine as well!
<huwshimi> (deployer bar just says it will remove the unit)
<hatch> hmm that shouldn't be correct
<hatch>  is this in a real env or just sandbox?
<hatch> because I did that exact interaction a few times today and it left the machine running
<huwshimi> hatch: sandbox
<hatch> hmm lemme take a look
<hatch> you are correct
<hatch> that is odd heh
<huwshimi> :(
<hatch> I'm guessing you need that machine to stay working?
<hatch> :)
<huwshimi> hatch: Not for this branch, but it seems like a bug to me :)
<hatch> yup, but a sandbox bug at least
#juju-gui 2014-09-09
<hatch__> huwshimi: hey how goes things?
<huwshimi> hatch__: OK, just trying to get all the bits of this delete/updating working
<hatch__> are you going to be able to get your branch in pr shipped?
<huwshimi> hatch__: Oh, I forgot about that branch :)
<hatch__> lol
<hatch__> we are trying to get this release out this week!!!!
<hatch__> it's looking possible
<hatch__> oh so close
<hatch__> also if you're looking to do some qa'ing https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/534 :)
<huwshimi> sure, I'll take a look
<huwshimi> hatch__: Can you only QA your branch with a real env?
<hatch__> huwshimi: it's the only way to know for sure that the non 'undefined' string is not sent to Juju
<huwshimi> hatch__: Ah I see. How long will it take to get one set up?
<hatch__> do you have a juju env set up alredy?
<hatch__> like juju boostrappable 
<huwshimi> hatch__: No that I know of
<hatch__> oh ok then you can forget about it for now....it doesn't take too long but you will need an ec2 account and all that
<huwshimi> sure
<huwshimi> hatch__: Last time I had it all set up juju and lxc wreaked havoc on my machine so I've been a little tentative in setting it up again.
<hatch__> hmm intersting....well remind me in brussels and we can get you back up and running again
<huwshimi> hatch__: This was quite a while ago :)
<huwshimi> I got burnt :)
<hatch__> oh haha
<hatch__> huwshimi: want to read a blog post and give me some feedback before I post it?
<huwshimi> hatch__: I can do that :)
<urulama> morning huwshimi, hatch__
<hatch__> huwshimi: http://fromanegg.com/private/97035773367/tumblr_nbmbm7Hxpg1rojfnp  thanks
<hatch__> urulama: hey morning
<hatch__> u should read that post too, lemme know what you think
<huwshimi> urulama: Morning!
<urulama> from an egg :)
<hatch__> haha yup
<urulama> hatch__: kids do play with Lego :)
<hatch__> :D
<urulama> hatch__: who's the audience for this? 
<hatch__> developers who don't know what juju is
<hatch__> the people who are fawning all over docker right no
<huwshimi> hatch__: Looks good!
<hatch__> awesome
<urulama> hatch__: maybe first deploy apache, then destroy haproxy, for less downtime 
<hatch__> :) can do
<hatch__> thanks for reading!
<urulama> hatch__: nice. i see it more for people that want to use juju for "solutions", but that means developers who want to increase the audience for their services as well
<hatch__> urulama: yeah I've been meaning to write posts on solutions and stuff but just trying to find the time heh
<hatch__> I want to get my blog moved over to Ghost first :)
<hatch__> then I can use it as a case study
<urulama> hatch__: nice though :) hope it gets traction
<hatch__> yeah as do I, I want juju to get on the hype machine
<hatch__> :)
<urulama> there was startup festival here in my town previous week, and i went there on saturday. docker, puppets and chef all over, people don't even get what orchestration is ... 
<hatch__> nope they don't....I'm not sure what our problem is....like how do we get people to 'get it'
<hatch__> hopefully my posts will help :)
<hatch__> anywho I'm getting off now....cya in 8h urulama :)
<hatch__> cya  in 16 huwshimi :P
<urulama> hatch__: good night
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> frankban: ty for the charm releases
<frankban> rick_h_: np. FYI, the ftests don't work with the latest firefox(32), and I had to downgrade firefox in order to run them. it seems we need to wait for the next selenium release which will support the last gecko. added a card for that
<rick_h_> frankban: thanks for that
<luca> rick_h_: morning
<rick_h_> morning luca 
<hatch> frankban: the dropping service errors bug...did you investigate a possible workaround?
<hatch> it'a a pretty bad experience even if it's out of our control
<hatch> jrwren_: That post is OBVIOUSLY wrong
<hatch> :P
 * hatch didnt read the post
<jrwren_> hatch: Its obvious that it is not obvious.
<jcastro> yo rick_h_
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yo
<frankban> hatch: no I did not
<rick_h_> he left in a hurry
<jcsackett> rick_h_: hola.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: sorry, jcastro ping'd then bailed and my tab complete wasn't fast enough
<rick_h_> there he is 
<rick_h_> how dare he 'yo' and run
<hatch> haha
 * jcsackett laughs
<rick_h_> jcastro: what's up?
<jcastro> rick_h_, hey so do you guys have a plan for tests in the juju-gui charm?
<hatch> jujugui I still need a review and qa on my branch
<Makyo> hatch,  on it
<hatch> thanks
<rick_h_> jcastro: hmm, thought it had tests. 
<rick_h_> jcastro: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-charmers/charms/trusty/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/Makefile#L49
<jcastro> rick_h_, hmm, how did the packaging thing sneak through?
<rick_h_> jcastro: huh?
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1366302
<mup> Bug #1366302: install fail due to lbapt-pkg-dev <orange-box> <juju-gui:Fix Released by frankban> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366302>
<hatch> jujugui last night I wrote a new blog post. When you get a chance to read it let me know what you think http://fromanegg.com/post/97035773367/juju-explain-it-to-me-like-im-5
<rick_h_> jcastro: it only occurrs with the cloud-archive from what I can tell
<rick_h_> jcastro: and we don't run that on our systems when we run the tests
<jcastro> have we thought about adding it?
<rick_h_> jcastro: when we run tests and QA on plain trusty/precise everything is fine
<jcastro> UCA is kind of bundled with everything
<rick_h_> jcastro: not until this happened
 * jcastro nods
<rick_h_> jcastro: because we're working on developers plain system
 * jcastro nods
<rick_h_> it's bundled on clouds we stand up, but we don't have that in the docs for users to do
<rick_h_> and it's not something we tend to think about on our end tbh
<jcastro> I don't think we're using UCA on the orangebox though
<rick_h_> if anything, it feels a bit like those putting together cloud archive and a juju solution for a client like that might want to deploy the gui in their CI?
<jcastro> once we fire it up we'll double check
<rick_h_> jcastro: kirkland verified he was last night
<rick_h_> jcastro: for his demo and when he hit the bug
<rick_h_> so the two reporters of the bug have both had UCA enabled
<jcastro> yeah I am just not sure if that's his OB, or if all OBs are using UCA
<rick_h_> k
<rick_h_> more info is welcome
<rick_h_> jcastro: but it also brings up should the Juju QA team be doing diff testing with that as well?
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 7 please kanban
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1 go go go
<rick_h_> jcsackett: rogpeppe &
<rick_h_> ^ that is
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: about to give lightnign talk about publish stuff and start a conversation here
<marcoceppi> might get a flurry of questions from me in the next few mins ;)
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: lol ok
<kadams54> hatch: when you have a moment, take a look at my comment on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/536 and then we can chat.
<hatch>  kadams54 replied
<kadams54> hatch: And it's back to you :-)
<hatch> and replied hah
<jrwren_> hatch: reading your blogpost.  APT for the cloud scares me as APT is Advanced Persistant Threat. 
<rick_h_> jrwren_: hah, yea hatch it's normally 'apt-get for the cloud'
<jrwren_> hatch: puppet and chef charms? I had no idea!
<jcastro> nice work hatch!
<hatch> jrwren_: rick_h_ ok I'll change that
<hatch> jrwren_:  yup anything that can be executed :)
<hatch> jcastro: thanks glad yolu like it :) 
<jcastro> hatch, I've got my elasticsearch one coming up today too
<hatch> jcastro: already read and retweeted :)
<jcastro> grr, my CDN is behind so my pictures didn't show up
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: went well I supose?
<hatch> jcastro: are there any good examples in the charmstore of a charm written with chef/puppet/ansible etc?
<jcastro> hatch, elasticsearch bundle, it's featured
<jcastro> consider that your new "flagbearer" example. has tests, etc.
<hatch> it's ansible?
<hatch> I'd love 3 charms, one written using each and related together.....that would be awesome 
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> rails is chef
<jcastro> hatch, we're having a session here in about 15 minutes where we're going to add those examples to the documentation/.
<hatch> cool
<jcastro> I'm about to post links to both our posts on the ubuntu fb page
<hatch> great :) 
 * rick_h_ goes to nuke up some leftovers biab
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: yeah. We're going to be having a lot of feedback for you. Had to bump to a second session
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: lol ok cool
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: but expect user stories and the like from our perspective
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: awesome, they'll be very helpful
<hatch> lol this keynote stream
<kadams54> hatch: I made code changes on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/536 - we should talk more about onboarding and pending because I feel like we're two ships passing in the night right now.
<kadams54> hatch: and yes, this keynote stream is *super* janky. Are you also hearing the translators?
<hatch> they just stopped
<kadams54> Cell companies have to be <sarcasm>thrilled</sarcasm> with wifi being seamlessly used by the phone app. I'm not surprised that it's T-Mobile and not AT&T taht supports it.
<hatch> haha 
<hatch> annnd there the stream goes
<hatch> well it was decent while it lasted
<hatch> kadams54: so if you move that toggle inside the pending conditional what doesn't get hidden then?
<rick_h_> hatch: kadams54 ok, I'm looking at this branch and have a question then. You guys have time to chat in the standup hangout?
<hatch> yop
<kadams54> rick_h_: sure.
<kadams54> And there's the iWatch.
<hatch> what sorry it froze again
<hatch> lol
<kadams54> Sorry, the AppleWATCH
<hatch> bahahaha https://twitter.com/jbasher/status/509398414237642754
<kadams54> lol
<kadams54> 'Course, most Apple users (me included) already store our credit cards there for Apple's various stores (iOS, App, iTunes).
<hatch> yeah so do i hah
<hatch> need my em pee threes
<hatch> the dial on the watch is pretty cool idea
<Makyo> jujugui need reviews/live env QA: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/535
<hatch> hmm tests pass.....tests should fail....damnuit
<kadams54> lol
<jcsackett> hatch: you free for a few? want to walk someone else through this bug before i file the world's vaguest bug report.
<hatch> lol sure one sec?
<jcsackett> sure; i'll be in hangout standup.
<hatch> ok im ther
<kadams54> Ha ha
<kadams54> Apple ended the keynote with U2 announcing their new album had just been released for free on iTunes.
<kadams54> iTunes Store is now down.
<kadams54> Also unavailable is their systems status page
<kadams54> rick_h_, hatch: just pushed the changes we discussed. Take a look, especially at inspector-header.handlebars and comments in topology/service.js.
<rick_h_> kadams54: rgr
<rick_h_> kadams54: <3
<hatch> kadams54: is that how you do comments in handlebars?
<jcsackett> jujugui: can i get two people to look at https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/539
<hatch> jujugui I also need reviews on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/540
<hatch> looks like everyone should grab some reviews :)
<rick_h_> review day!
<rick_h_> looking at yours jcsackett 
<hatch> kadams54: +1 just plz rebase it down :)
<hatch> Makyo: is yours ready to go again?
<hatch> oh...yes
<kadams54> hatch: yeah, will do.
<hatch> Makyo: so I see your changes...sure seems like a lot of work, why didn't simply setting the button to be disabled work?
<hatch> (curious)
<rick_h_> hatch: Makyo added a qa note on the branch as well
<hatch> cool saw that - I am just spinning up a fresh env to test in
<rick_h_> hatch: +1 on the test. It feels like there needs to be one for each state it could be in correct? Do the other states already have a test perhaps? 
<hatch> that's what I was thinking but I figured I'd wait to hear the response 
<rick_h_> ok, think I've gotten nosy about everyone's branches. Going to EOD. 
 * rick_h_ runs away
<hatch> hah cya
<jrwren_> Good evening all, I'm gone for day.
<Makyo> hatch, sorry, was at appointment.  Setting the button disabled was fine until the next ecs change came through, then the deployer bar was updated.  Also, after commit, the deployer bar is rerendered.
<hatch> ahh....well it turns out there is a qa issue :) sorry
<Makyo> That's fine, will get to it.
<hatch> taking a break. bbiab
<rick_h_> jcsackett: hey, your comment makes me think of a QA scenario there
<rick_h_> jcsackett: so this delete unit should be able to clear-all and have that still work
<jcsackett> oh?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: did you test the clear-all of a uncommitted 'remove unit'?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i saw that hatch was doing QA and didn't.
<jcsackett> rick_h_: but nominally i'll bet it fails.
<jcsackett> lemme spin it up.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: rgr, ok
<jcsackett> rick_h_: so, it looks like that actually works.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ok cool
<jcsackett> which surprises me.
<rick_h_> I was wondering about the 'deleted attribute' and I assumed it would be required for that
<jcastro> rick_h_, ctrl-alt-h!
<jcastro> rick_h_, also, is that not available on jujucharms.com?
<rick_h_> jcastro: checking. I was just trying to deploy a live charm and see what is has. I thought we did release it
<rick_h_> jcastro: jujucharms.com might be too old I guess. comingsoon has it. 
<jcastro> the kbd shortcut will do the job for now, thanks
<rick_h_> jcastro: we've got the MV release the week of the 22nd per marketing/etc so everything will get updated then
<jcastro> I always forget to hit ?
<jcastro> :(
<rick_h_> ok, sorry for the short curt reply at first
<rick_h_> I forgot it might not have been released, it was so long ago we added it
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> it's just on a projector the combo of the sidebar and "lol your resolution sucks resize your browser" is pretty bad
<rick_h_> jcastro: yep, understood, definitely +1 on the shortcut to hide it for that stuff
<rick_h_> jcastro: thanks for letting me know you're unblocked. 
<jcastro> hey so kirkland called me
<jcastro> apparently everything is running flawlessly
<rick_h_> sweet!
<jcastro> rick_h_, also he mentioned that maas will pull in cloud archive stuff
<jcastro> which is why even though you reinstall an OB from scratch with vanilla ubuntu
<rick_h_> jcastro: yea, we've got on our todo to get better at MAAS testing and such. It's been a bit off our radar
<jcastro> at some point, UCA will be added and enabled
<jcastro> yeah also, any plans to add maas support to quickstart
<rick_h_> right, we released the two charm fixes today so we're good for now, but have a todo to make sure we do better testing/qa on that front. Kind of :/ so many combinations 
<jcastro> or will whatever core does just supercede that?
<rick_h_> jcastro: yes, that's still on our cycle todo and we filed a FFE for it
<jcastro> ack
<rick_h_> jcastro: have you guys tried out machine view on the orange box this week yet?
<jcastro> rick_h_, it's been bootstrapping/deploying all day, network is :(
<jcastro> rick_h_, I'll have it for a full week at home on ethernet though, so I'll have time
<rick_h_> jcastro: ok, I might bug you about coming over and trying to do a screencast/demo next week then
<rick_h_> jcastro: there's one in the web team in london we're also trying to get some qa/shots from so we'll see. Thanks
<jcastro> I have 2 swap days next week so if you wanna meet me halfway transportation wise you can borrow it?
<rick_h_> oh hmm, we'll see. 
<hatch> oh I didn't know you guys lived close together
<rick_h_> jcastro: you taking them mon/tues? or later in the week?
<jcastro> probably mon/tue?
<rick_h_> jcastro: ok, maybe I will then. I'll be gone camping until Sun night but maybe can meet up Monday. 
<rick_h_> jcastro: setup pretty easy?
<jcastro> rick_h_, I'll call you when I get home and we'll figure something out
 * rick_h_ hasn't looked much at how it works
<rick_h_> jcastro: k thx much
<jcastro> it's pretty much follow the directions, I'll send them to you now
<hatch> to buy a ps4 or xbox one...or neither....that's the question
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morning huwshimi 
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<huwshimi> hatch: Do you have any idea how this actually updates the machine token? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/app/widgets/machine-view-panel.js#L1292
<huwshimi> Oh, nevermind, it doesn't you have to call render manually :)
<hatch> :)
<jcastro> hey fellas I have 2 incoming MPs for your charm to make it pass charm proof
<jcastro> which we need for automated charm testing to not show you guys as bright red fails.
<hatch> jcastro: u rock
<huwshimi> hatch: I've fixed the machine token updating icons, would you mind checking the branch again? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/538
<hatch> *grumble grumble grumble*
<hatch> ok fine
<hatch> :P
#juju-gui 2014-09-10
<hatch> later though
<huwshimi> np
<hatch> huwshimi: you have been doing a lot js lately :P
<hatch> huwshimi: code looks good and it tests good on sandbox - i am just going to do the qa in a real env now
<huwshimi> Thanks!
<hatch> huwshimi: shipppit
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks!
<hatch> Makyo: you in?
<hatch> huwshimi: so my blog post seems to have taken off....almost at 2000 views today
<huwshimi> hatch: Woah, nice!
<hatch> lol yup, because of that I should hit 50,000 pageviews for the year tonight
<hatch> I kind of wish I had something worth while to say haha
<hatch> I just started downloading Divinity Original Sin...at the current rate it'll be morning before it's done :(
<huwshimi> hatch: I was thinking you could do another post about what things you can actually do with juju, e.g. deploy any service, with no install/config knowledge, scale, redeploy, redeploy on another cloud, swap out a service etc.
<huwshimi> Would be a pretty good way of explaining juju
<hatch> yeah that would make a good follow-up wouldn't it
<rogpeppe> mornin' all
 * frankban lunches
<bac> hi jcastro
<rick_h_> bac: heh ruh roh
<bac> hi rick_h_.  what you talking 'bout?
<rick_h_> bac: your email on the config proof stuff
<rick_h_> I'm tring to recall a config issue with those a while ago
<rick_h_> but ignore me for now, it looks like I'm recalling a diff config issue/debate
<bac> rick_h_: yeah, i'm not sure if the default being required is new but it isn't working as is.
<bac> like i said, even if you explicitly say "default: null" the tool issues a warning
<rick_h_> right
<jcsackett> Morning jujugui. 
<bac> hey jcsackett
<urulama> hey there jcsackett
<jcsackett> Anyone have info about the "clear config-changed entries" card? Is that part of the clear all changes interaction?
<jcsackett> rick_h_ ^
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yes, conbined with config changed on a service that's not yet committed
<rick_h_> jcsackett: it needs the work hatch was working on
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I think the two cards to look at from here for you might be the remove relation UX (kind of done but little more I think) or the bundle export work
<rick_h_> jcsackett: let me know if you want to chat on either of those
<rick_h_> the others I'd like to sync with Makyo and hatch and make sure we have those stacked in the right order 
<rick_h_> frankban: do you have time to chat?
<frankban> rick_h_: I do
<rick_h_> frankban: standup hangout?
<jcsackett> rick_h_ bundle stuff is just about updating bundles to handle n+ services on one machine? Or capturing the whole machine setup as part of the bundle?
<jcsackett> I can talk on IRC, but my connection in phone is too crap for hangout. (1 bar)
<rick_h_> jcsackett: the idea is to look at the bundle syntax, it allows for specifying colocated services and machines (only new ones) 
<jcsackett> Bundle syntax == deployer syntax, right?
<rick_h_> jcsackett: so in theory, we can express a custom machine view layout in a bundle syntax. So the first card is to investigate the deployer/bundle syntax and to make a plan to update our bundle export to match
<jcsackett> rick_h_ ok, I can start running with that. 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yes, make sure to match up with the bundle ideas in the updated charmstore as well. I'll make sure to share out the bundle doc your way
<jcsackett> rick_h_ ok. 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: sent
<jcsackett> rick_h_ And received. 
<kadams54> Changing locations, will back back shortly
<rick_h_> jujugui looks like 4 cards in review atm. Please check if you can help with any of those.
<rick_h_> luca__: I'm confooosed pls help
<luca__> rick_h_: ok, whats up?
<rick_h_> luca__: the onboarding, we don't have a commit button. I understand the onboarding the first time you do something that 'enables the button' 
<luca__> rick_h_:  we do have a commit button
<rick_h_> luca__: but the second one I just don't get. If you click on the 'deploy' button you get a giant screen
<rick_h_> and that's 'confirm'
<rick_h_> luca__: so maybe we're missing some updates then to match design?
<luca__> rick_h_: want to have a call to clear this up?
<rick_h_> luca__: or have I not had enough coffee today?
<rick_h_> luca__: sure thing
<luca__> ping me a link :)
<rick_h_> cheater
<rick_h_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/daily-standup?authuser=1
<aisrael> I'm getting an error while bootstrapping the juju-gui. https://pastebin.canonical.com/116651/
<rick_h_> aisrael: looking
<aisrael> Looks like a missing dependency. It's looking for 'concurrent', but the closest package I can find is concurrency
<rick_h_> aisrael: hmm, background info? It should be going out to pypi unless you mess with dev mode/etc
<aisrael> rick_h_: upping a vagrant image and running the provisioner
<kadams54> rick_h_: just noticed that you were talking about luca with the onboarding for the commit button…
<frankban> aisrael: do you have the whole debug-log output?
<aisrael> frankban: I can get you the juju-setup.log once it's finished. Is there another log that'd be useful?
<frankban> aisrael: the unit log, it should be placed in /var/log/juju/
<aisrael> juju-setup.log: https://pastebin.canonical.com/116656/
<aisrael> unit-juju-gui-0.log: https://pastebin.canonical.com/116657/
<rick_h_> kadams54: yes, we've got some UX updates and onboarding to create cards for and we had to hash it out
<frankban> aisrael: from the logs it seems to me the juju-gui charm is being deployed correctly
<rick_h_> frankban: aisrael that package is long gone https://pypi.python.org/pypi?%3Aaction=search&term=concurrent&submit=search it appears
<kadams54> rick_h_: I'm getting ready to start work on one of those cards I think… the onboarding for the commit button…
<rick_h_> kadams54: do we have a card yet? 
<kadams54> rick_h_: Yeah
 * rick_h_ is blind, where is the card for it?
<kadams54> Look in the in progress column
<kadams54> Project 1
<kadams54> Er, the Code column
<kadams54> Deployment bar onboarding (see desc)
<rick_h_> oh, deployment bar onboarding gotcha
<kadams54> http://goo.gl/kwnJhD
<rick_h_> yes, ok let's chat
<rick_h_> kadams54: standup hangout pleaase?
<kadams54> OK
<rick_h_> sorry, was looking for the wrong words I am blind today
<rick_h_> frankban: aisrael doh, that's the futures package, not concurrent oh wtf 
<frankban> rick_h_: yes the package is called futures. 
<frankban> aisrael: I am not sure about what script generates the juju-setup.log log file
<kadams54> rick_h_: Hangouts seems to hate me right now? Just sitting with a "Please wait" message.
<rick_h_> kadams54: k
<frankban> rick_h_: do you know where is the source of this vagrant+gui setup?
<rick_h_> frankban: sec, I got some links in that bug about deploying gui the other day
<rick_h_> frankban: otp atm will look
<aisrael> frankban: https://launchpad.net/jujuredirector/quickstart
<frankban> rick_h_, aisrael: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utlemming/jujuredirector/trunk/view/head:/setup-juju.sh#L42 seems wrong, it should be pip install futures
<rick_h_> frankban: aisrael +1
<rick_h_> as noted there's no concurrent
<rick_h_> frankban: aisrael looks like that was in rev #1 of that so it's been that way for a long time
<rick_h_> frankban: aisrael so I'd also assume that if it 'appears' broken now there might be something else where
<aisrael> rick_h_: ok, I'll continue to triage.
<rick_h_> aisrael: I think that's worth a bug/fix though in the director stuff 
<rick_h_> aisrael: let us know if we can help
<frankban> aisrael: rick_h_: since we don't maintain the vragrant redirector, maybe it's better to chat with utlemming in #juju
<rick_h_> frankban: yea, I know he's been handing it off and such. I just mean if aisrael needs help reading any of our logs/etc. 
<aisrael> rick_h_: ack, I'll do a MP against the redirector
<rick_h_> ty
<frankban> aisrael: thanks!
<kadams54> rick_h_: I also took a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1364956 and the associated card
<mup> Bug #1364956: Removing a unit via the inspector creates a sticky remove unit command in the deployer bar <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364956>
<kadams54> Per hatch's comments, the bug seems to be fixed.
<bac> hi rick_h_, when you have a chance would you approve my request for friday afternoon?
<rick_h_> bac: sure thing
 * rick_h_ opens pagfe
<rick_h_> bac done
<bac> thanks
<bac> dumb system put it in duplicate to start...
<hazmat> rick_h_, i hear containers won't work in machine view?
<rick_h_> hazmat: only in MAASA
<rick_h_> MAAS
<rick_h_> hazmat: and will be enabled (works in the code) for ec2 once juju releases network addressibility for containers on ec2
<hazmat> rick_h_, i'm not sure we should enforce that limitation in the gui
<hazmat> rick_h_, ie. i've got charms that address this by just deploying a container overlay network with out support for core
<rick_h_> hazmat: I'm very hesitent of the bug reports due to networking issues to those container
<rick_h_> hazmat: I saw that and it's interesting, but I'm thinking of the ootb GUI user use case
<hazmat> rick_h_, log warning to the user
<rick_h_> hazmat: since advances users can do this via the cli
<hazmat> rick_h_, or at the very least have a flag that enables it
<rick_h_> hazmat: right, but then we have to warn based on what the charm does, how many of them there are, which things are exposed/not/etc
<hazmat> rick_h_, demo for advanced cases is the gui.. let's not cripple it
<rick_h_> hazmat: we can look into a flag for it
<hazmat> rick_h_, ie. let advanced users use the gui as well via flag
<hazmat> cool
<rick_h_> hazmat: +1 will look at a flag
<hatch> hazmat: the real fix is to quickly do a juju release which adds support :)
<hazmat> hatch some of us like to live in the real world and have perfectly good workarounds for storage, networking, provisioning to deliver value today.. iotw we can't hold our breath.
<hatch> haha...the real world sucks....I don't care what that Paramore song says
<frankban> rick_h_: a config flag to enable all known containers everywhere seems reasonable, defaulting to false in the config and the gui charm
<hatch> This is the song I was talking about https://play.google.com/music/m/Tzf7d2wsb3eqgosyy34ob2nhzha
<rick_h_> frankban: +1 
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 6
<hatch> woah already
<rick_h_> time flies when you're...
<hatch> living in the real world?
<hatch> :P 
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 1 go go go
<rick_h_> ant__: ^ ?
<rick_h_> luca__: ! I needs you again :) We need visuals on the 'a commit is in progress' stuff that you showed up in london
<rick_h_> can our dear old pal spencer help us out with that? 
 * rick_h_ checks the folder of visuals to see if it might already be there.
<rick_h_> grrr kadams come back!
<hatch> lol he has the worst internet
<hatch> or he frequenly 
<hatch> just closes his computer haha
<rick_h_> well he was out of the house today at a co-working space or something
<rick_h_> and seems like they've got crappy internet for a co-working space
<hatch> oh.....best place to have crappy internet haha
<frankban> jcsackett: reviewed
<jcsackett> frankban: thanks.
<frankban> rick_h_: it seems that andreas completed his packaging work, which patching the relevant parts of websocket-client and publishing to his own PPAs. Do you want me to try to reuse those packages for quickstart and eventually move them to the juju stable PPA? precise would be also supported in that case
<frankban> s/which patching/which includes patching
<rick_h_> frankban: what did he do with the six package though?
<rick_h_> frankban: I'm nervous about those packages if the six ones are involved with precise
<frankban> rick_h_: it's in his last email, it seems it patched websocket-client to not require the newer six version (or at least it seems like one of the patch has that goal)
<rick_h_> frankban: oh ok. /me has been on calls and not seen email
<rick_h_> frankban: I'm on calls for the next bit. Can you sanity check the diff?
<rick_h_> if it seems ok I guess I'd rather we work together so we can reuse his work
<rick_h_> just want to make sure we do it safely as a lot of people run that juju stable ppa
<frankban> rick_h_: sure
<luca__> rick_h_: hey, was afk
<hatch> jcsackett: think you have a moment to qa my branch?
<jcsackett> hatch: i had to fix my lxc stuff so i can qa against a real env, but yes, i'm starting now.
<hatch> cool thanks
<hatch> ugh reddit people.....seriously
<hatch> I think people just type to look stupid, like it's some kind of game
<jcsackett> has anyone noticed a slow down in lxc deployments? i've been sitting at pending for half an hour or so for deploying the GUI. that doesn't seem right.
<hatch> jcsackett: definitely not heh
<hatch> maybe 15mins
<hatch> but my lxc has always been slow for some reason
<hatch> haven't looked into it
<jcsackett> ok, but your "slow" lxc is 15 min, and i'm *way* past that.
<jcsackett> dammit.
<hatch> yeah....is the machine provisioned?
<hatch> if so you can probably check the logs to see if its hung on npm or something
<rick_h_> jcsackett: there's some known lxc bugs around these days
<rick_h_> jcsackett: watch out what version of juju you're on and such
<jcsackett> rick_h_: oh goodie.
<jcsackett> thanks. :p
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ec2 or azure or something are good options as well
<rick_h_> jcsackett: especially with quickstart to get it on one machine
<jcsackett> rick_h_: yeah, i was avoiding ec2 b/c it's slower and i wanted to get hatch's QA done...but since lxc is being peculiar, i think ec2 is probably the best bet.
<jcsackett> hatch, sorry this is taking so long.
<hatch> np
<hatch> Im just sitting here rocking out
<hatch> if I had some glowsticks and e it might turn into a rave
 * rick_h_ steps away for lunchables
 * jcsackett laughs
<hatch> haha
<jcsackett> what the hell, my ec2 stuff no longer works.
<jcsackett> hrm; amazon is telling me about some IAM user thing i'm supposed to use now, and that we can't retrieve secret-keys anymore...has anyone else hit oddities around that?
<hatch> oh that's odd
<hatch> nope never
<jcsackett> huh; looks like my old key was revoked by amazon as "insecure". generating new ones worked.
<jcsackett> that's...weird.
<jcsackett> i wonder what criteria they use to determine that.
<jcsackett> b/c if someone else used them...i would really like to know that. :p
<hatch> ohh right I've seen that - i had some which weren't used in a while so they revokedc them
<rick_h_> jcsackett: yea, they changed how they work a while ago (year?) and you have to migrate to the new system
<jcsackett> rick_h_: so why did ec2 work for me last month w/o changes? :p
<rick_h_> jcsackett: because they've been providing a warning for months you've ignored? 
<jcsackett> and juju still works off the secretkey/accesskey thing, doesn't it?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: that's probably true. :p
<rick_h_> helpful I know :)
<jcsackett> rick_h_: anyway, making a new key worked. let's hope they don't randomly delete it on me again. :p
<hatch> updated 
<hatch> the attribut name
<hatch> bleh I still aren't that good with this keyboard haha
<hatch> jcsackett: got everything spinning up now?
<jcsackett> hatch: coming up on ec2 yes, though gui just threw an install hook error.
<hatch> make sure you're on trusty
<hatch> :)
<hatch> https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui.git remote-config
<hatch> tha;ts the source string that you should use
<jcsackett> hatch: yeah, it's not crapping out on that.
<jcsackett> hatch: incidentally, you can get custom gui-source to work on precise if you use the @sha syntax rather then the branchname syntax.
<jcsackett> like source="https://github.com/someuser/somerepo.git @12345..."
<hatch> oh hinteresting i never did that before
<rick_h_> jujugui added 3 new cards around the multiple changeset idea. It might need to break down farther, but can start here. Let me know if you have any questions or such.
<rick_h_> I've emailed for visuals, but we can get started on the back end without
<Makyo> rick_h_, cool, thanks
<jcsackett> hatch: so, i resolved the install hook issue by way of just redoing deployment, and it's sitting at pending forever. again.
<jcsackett> hatch: i can keep waiting, but i'm not entirely sure what's up.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: check the log on the unit
<rick_h_> juju ssh juju-gui/0
<hatch> jcsackett:  ok I think I'll just shippit then so I can continue on this string of cards
<rick_h_> tail /var/log/juju/unit-<tab>
<jcsackett> huh. looks like it's progressing, just *really* slowly.
<rick_h_> it might take some 15min to change sources
<hatch> oh ok well I'll go get lunch now then
<jcsackett> rick_h_: huh. feel like we're past 15min, but ok.
<jcsackett> hatch: good plan.
<Makyo> jujugui going to duck out over lunch and see about a haircut
<rick_h_> jujugui /me is going afk until the meetings tonight. If you need anything email or hit me up on hangouts
<jcsackett> hatch: qa notes up on your PR, *finally*; all looked good, though i encountered oddities i think later work aims to resolve.
<hatch> yeah thanks yes there is a bug already for that
<hatch> i believe it has madisons head on it
<jcsackett> hatch: not sure of that, but we'll hold off on analysis until Makyo's work is WIP at least--i may not really understand the bug.
<jcsackett> seems to just be about asterisk vs circle, whereas this also had oddities about commit being available when it shouldn't and commiting changes that were discarded.
<jcsackett> happens in develop too, though, so not your branch.
<hatch> jcsackett: tbh the conflict resolution is a pretty complex bag the changes that I've made don't actually touch any of that code
<hatch> right
<jcsackett> rick_h_: how did you mean "match up with bundle ideas in new charmstore" for this bundle export thing? something that matches up with the new charmstore spec won't work with the current deployer.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: well the deployer allows for specifying services to be colocated 
<rick_h_> jcsackett: and I'm trying to recall if the machine stuff works atm or not
<rick_h_> jcsackett: I guess let's run through them when you have a sec
<jcsackett> rick_h_: give me just a moment and i can chat, if you like.
<hatch> jujugui is there a util method somewhere for getting the ghost id from a display name?
<Makyo> hatch, don't think so
<hatch> Makyo: 
<hatch> ok thanks
<hatch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1367921
<mup> Bug #1367921: Setting the config of a ghost service causes the deployer bar to throw an error. <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1367921>
<hatch> ^ rick_h_
<jcsackett> rick_h_: free when you are.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ok standup
<rick_h_> hatch: how dare you file bugs!
<hatch> well if we would just stop writing them into the code I wouldn';t have to!!!!!
<rick_h_> hey, don't look at me :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> hey I think fabrice is doing a js talk tomorrow at a conf
<rick_h_> hatch: cool!
<hatch> https://twitter.com/briancavalier/status/509815485555564544
<hatch> that's his twitter right?
<rick_h_> fabricematrat yep
<hatch> man this world is too small lol
<hatch> some random i follow from yui world just happens to be going to a talk with a new guy on the team haha
<hatch> ears must have been burning
<hatch> jujugui I need some quick reviews and sandbox qa's https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/542
<Makyo> hatch, on it
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> rick_h_: it seems like the core guys are liking reviewboard....any idea what feature rb has that isn't as good on github? 
<hatch> jujugui any others for a review? it's just a quicky :)
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> hey huwshimi
<hatch> huwshimi:  wana do a review? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/542
<huwshimi> hatch: So "case '_set_config':" get's called for each service?
<huwshimi> (somewhere else)
<hatch> huwshimi:  basically this is 'unwinding' the ecs working backwards to clear it out
<hatch> so it only gets called if there is an ecs record for set config
<rick_h_> hatch: the thing with reviewboard is the process
<rick_h_> it's another tool, it doesn't integrate well, the history is harder to work with, etc
<rick_h_> hatch: we've got a card to look at it on friday
<rick_h_> hatch: well talk about it
<hatch> yeah when I was playing wth it I didn't really see why one would switch to it over GH besides maybe getting less email :)
<hatch> I thought maybe I was missing something
<rick_h_> hatch: well it lets you do things like reviews dependant on another
<rick_h_> they do a lot of chain branches
<rick_h_> they can't land but every few days it seems
<rick_h_> so they stack up 4 or 5 branches that chain together
<rick_h_> and get reviews started/etc
<rick_h_> and reviewboard does a lot better with the review history
<rick_h_> makes it easier to see what changed from update to update and the like
<hatch> ohh....that sounds like a dangerous process lol
<rick_h_> and GH JUST got side by side diffs
<rick_h_> so this started a bit ago
<hatch> yeah...I'm over side by side diffs now, I actually prefer inline haha
<hatch> just as they got it I no longer want it lol
<rick_h_> but yes, I setup a test reviewboard instance, I tried to work it into our flow, and had a chat with the reviewboard folks over holes in their workflows vs ours
<rick_h_> heh, yea same here. After years of inline diffs on launchpad the side by side was nice but not killer
<huwshimi> hatch: all good +1
<hatch> thanks done
<huwshimi> hatch: Did you have any ideas about how to know when things are in a pending state?
<huwshimi> (for commit in progress)
<rick_h_> yes as he worked on it :P
<hatch> huwshimi: do you mean uncommitted?
<hatch> or between uncommitted and committed?
<hatch> or pending pending
<hatch> :) 
<rick_h_> hatch: he means the card about chaning the icon to yellow while it's in progress
<hatch> ohh
<huwshimi> hatch: I mean, between when you click commit and the change taking affect.
<hatch> lemme open some code....sec
<hatch> huwshimi: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/app/utils/environment-change-set.js#L188
<hatch> this fn gets called just before the callback for each env call
<huwshimi> hatch: Once the commit is complete?
<hatch> this is called for every call
<hatch> it wraps the callback you sent in during your env call
<hatch> so the question is...do we want to do somethin gjust for machines, or for everything
<hatch> so what I mean is that there is nothing that says 'I have sent this to juju, but juju hasn't ack'd yet"
<hatch> so you need to signify the start of the commit execution to trigger the ui change
<hatch> then use this callback to turn it off
<hatch> we are essentially adding another state to the models
<huwshimi> yeah
<huwshimi> a "pending commit" state
<huwshimi> hatch: I think that card is probably beyond me then...
<hatch> huwshimi: well it definitely should be a couple branches
<hatch> if you wanted to learn about how the ecs stuff works you could tackle it :)
<hatch> the ecs stuff is easy to step through, just lots of steps heh
<hatch> buuut none the less I think there are quite a few other cards 
#juju-gui 2014-09-11
<rick_h_> morning 
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: hiya
 * rick_h_ goes to head out to morning dr apt, back in a bit all
 * rogpeppe1 lunches
 * rick_h_ is back from the evil doc
 * frankban bbiab
<urulama> rick_h_: now i can hear someone calling through the hall: "Richard Harding! Richard Harding, your're next. Bwahahahahahaha" 
<rick_h_> hey, no poking fun. this hurts ouch
<rick_h_> stupid stabby doc poking me with big needles
<rick_h_> and I especially don't trust docs in a suit without a white coat
<jrwren> flu shot?
<rick_h_> cortozone (sp?) :/
<rick_h_> had my flu shot last week
<jrwren> ouch.
<rick_h_> I need to get some rope to hold this ice bag on. A shoulder is kind of hard to keep covered right
<urulama> i first thought that it's cortisone and thought you had enough stress, why meed some more ... had to look what that cortozone was ... auch.
<rick_h_> oh, I'm not sure. It's whatever is supposed to make my shoulder stop hurting all the time 
<rick_h_> the guy needed an ultrasound machine to 'guide the needle' 
<rick_h_> I didn't really watch, the electrical outlet on the wall was VERY interesting while he did his business
<urulama> :) :)
<rick_h_> luca__: hey, I bow out of the meeting your setup but have the team on it. 
<rick_h_> luca__: so be nice to them :P
<luca__> rick_h_: no problem
<luca__> rick_h_: so it’s still going on?
<rick_h_> luca__: yes, I'm just in another meeting with IS trying to get us goodies for jujucharms.com and such
<rick_h_> luca__: so I can't miss that one for yours
<rick_h_> but the team knows what's up and can take your info and run with it
<luca__> rick_h_: so what your saying is that I’m not as important as IS, got it. Thanks :P
<rick_h_> luca__: glad you read between the lines and I didn't have to be blunt about it
<luca__> hahahahahaha
<rick_h_> that would have been embarassing
<luca__> ha!
 * luca__ uncontrollably laughing in the office
<rick_h_> kadams54: hatch Makyo note the meeting with luca on the calendar around the multiple changesets work please. I can't be there, but make sure to look at the designs, get any questions you have, and add any notes to the cards on the board required
<hatch> yup ill be there
<rick_h_> ty for working on that
<kadams54> rick_h_: Unfortunately I won't be able to be there… Kelly is jumping out of an airplane over lunch break today.
<rick_h_> kadams54: oh ok, bummer. 
<rick_h_> well not bummer on jumping from a plane, that sounds good
<hatch> well...as long as she has a parachute 
<hatch> kadams54: actually...why aren't you also jumping?
<kadams54> hatch: because I don't want our kids to be orphans.
<hatch> lol...*sadface* 
<hatch> it's apparently pretty safe
<hatch> not that I'm going to do it haha
<kadams54> I may jump out of a plane someday
<kadams54> But I hate the falling sensation on rollercoasters
<kadams54> So I kinda think skydiving might be a jillion times worse
<hatch> apparently that only happens for the first few seconds
<hatch> I'm just spewing things I've heard as fact here.....nbd
<luca__> team sky dive in brussels?
<rick_h_> luca__: woot!
<rick_h_> my wife would kill me
<luca__> lol
<rick_h_> I'm not allowed to fly a plane, not sure how jumping out of one counts
<kadams54> I'm not sure what it is about rollercoasters either. It might not be the drop in and of itself… it might be that I'm strapped into something that's pulling me towards earth at an alarming speed.
 * rick_h_ lives by a small airport with flying lessons :(
<luca__> :(
<kadams54> rick_h_: parasailing?
<luca__> rollacoasters are awesome
<rick_h_> kadams54: did get to do that on my honeymoon
<hatch> rick_h_:  I actually have a standing flying lesson that I got for a birthday
<luca__> I crave rollacoaters sometimes
<luca__> I wouldn’t trust being in a place with hatch 
<luca__> plane
<kadams54> lol
<kadams54> Good call
<luca__> flown by hatch 
<hatch> or a place....
<hatch> lol
<luca__> hehe
<hatch> ahh i'd be a boss as a pilot....be like denzel in that upside down plane movie
<luca__> Flight
<hatch> yeah that one
<kadams54> I like everything about rollercoasters except for the initial drop: the speed, going upside down, all that jazz. Rollercoasters where I hang underneath are better than traditional ones. The best are the ones that rocket you out of the station with no need for a hill.
<hatch> haha
 * luca__ really wants to go to a theme park
<kadams54> It's very odd. I'd really like to know what the hell is going on with me.
<hatch> luca__: there is a big ferris wheel in London....
<luca__> hatch: pfft too slow :P
<hatch> actually...is there a theme park in London? Seems like a big missed opportunity
<luca__> hatch: we have 2 theme parks
<hatch> well then!
<luca__> hatch: Chessington world of adventures and Thorpe Park
<luca__> Thorpe park is pretty good
<hatch> I don't even recall hearing about them....are they popular?
<luca__> but I want universal studios or islands of adventures
<luca__> yeah, pretty popular
<luca__> thorpe park is great
<luca__> but nothing compared to the american parks
<hatch> ahh yeah....those americans 
<hatch> jujugui call in 4
<hatch> luca__: well there is little Europe in Brussels....can go there and pretend that train is a ride
<luca__> haha
<rick_h_> mhilton: rogpeppe1 call time
<mhilton> rick_h_: Firefox has decided I don't have google talk installed, I'll be ther as soon as possible
<rogpeppe1> rick_h_: i'm having difficulties logging in to ubuntu one
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: I keep seeing your name everywhere I go when it comes to sqlalchemy and pyramid, figured i would go straight to the horses mouth
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: :)
<rick_h_> I'm a fan
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: so I'm building a convience method on a Model, which will get the latest record from a one to many relationship and do some simple post processing logic. I can't seem to figure out how to sort those results desc. Here's my models for reference
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: k, will be a few min, otp right now and another call after this but can look at lunch
<rick_h_> hatch: your interwebs go boom?
<hatch> they did....will see if they stay up
<hatch> I'm not sure what's up it's been like this all week
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8319714/ sure np, I've got a million other things to do anyways
<hatch> luca__: you need to add a call link to the calendar
<hatch> I can't for some reason....
<luca__> hatch: adding one now
<luca__> hatch: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/multiple?authuser=1
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: check http://docs.sqlalchemy.org/en/rel_0_9/orm/relationships.html?highlight=relationship#relationships-api and http://docs.sqlalchemy.org/en/rel_0_9/orm/relationships.html?highlight=relationship#building-query-enabled-properties
<rick_h_> not sure how the 'test' relation is as it's not in the code
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: looks like a couple of ways to do it. Would have to test for ease/performance
<rick_h_> oh, missed ReviewTest has the relationshiop
<luca__> arosales: we’re on the hangout in the meeting invite
<hatch> oh so thaaaaats why this bug happened....there was nothing testing it...lol
 * rick_h_ goes afk for some food
<hatch> hmm i think that this keyboard would be a lot nicer with vim style navigation controls
<hatch> reading for home and end etal sucks
<rick_h_> heh yea, vim + zsh ftw
<hatch> I wonder if the sublime vim mode is any good
<rick_h_> I mean vim mode in zsh so in my terminal I can use 0, $ and such to move around a line
<rick_h_> cw to change the word in the terminal and such
<hatch> oh that's really cool
<hatch> maybe I should put some more time into learning this vim thing....
<hatch> but I do not like that editor haha
<hatch> jujugui lf reviews and qa's https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/544
<hatch> jcsackett: can we just ship huws branch where you ref the extra var declarations? Just to get it moving?
<hatch> makyo are you jumping off of the inspector config stuff? 
<hatch> rick_h_: huw will need some new cards tonight I believe. THe one I just picked up he started on then figured it was out of his wheelhouse lastnight
<rick_h_> hatch: the color one?
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, I'll send an email to him then and maybe have him spend his friday in QA of different live envs if possible
<rick_h_> hatch: ok addressed thanks
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: the order_by on relationship seems like the best route, thanks!
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: +1
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: the other is cool though for some tricky cool query relation stuff
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: so like on that one, you couldd do a custom query limit 1 and name the propery "last_test" or something
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: totally, like doing crazy multiple joins
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: or that :P
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: right
<rick_h_> but yea, relations are crazy awesome in sqlalchemy <3 mike bayer 
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: yeah, of all the things I've been doing this has been the most fun
<rick_h_> I relate tags to bookmarks as a dictionary vs a list
<rick_h_> so it's great, I can check if a bookmark has a tag with 'testtag' in bmark.tags and the like
<marcoceppi> alembic for migrations has enabled really quick to production pushes etc
<rick_h_> yea, db migrations are a must, so powerful once you have them working
 * rick_h_ is jealous of all the fun coding :P
<marcoceppi> this week the review queue has rev'd like crazy as we're sprinting. Would have been a nightmare without this combination
<marcoceppi> anyways, thanks for the deets
<rick_h_> <3 glad you're liking it
<rick_h_> np
<hatch> jujugui need one more https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/544
<rick_h_> kadams54: around for call?
<rick_h_> kadams54: ok, going to guess not. 
<Makyo> hatch, sorry, was heads down.  Sorry I left my face on that card, you can take it if you want.
<Makyo> jujugui reviews/QA on remove relation cleanup: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/545
<hatch> np i started on another
<hatch> going to grab some lunch now
<Makyo> Yeah, lunch sounds good, back in a few.
<jcsackett> hatch: i would rather not just shipit, but the var thing is super trivial if you want to.
<jcsackett> hatch: i mean, we're not backed up in the lane, and he can shipit immediately once he fixes that--it's not something that requires another look.
<hatch> yeah np it can wait
<rick_h_> jujugui going afk until tonights calls. If you need anything hit me on my phone via text/hangouts. 
<hatch> cyaz
<hatch> hey fabrice
<hatch> I see you did a talk yesterday :)
<fabrice> no this morning
<fabrice> i'm in dallas
<fabrice> I've been invited for springone like 6 months ago 
<fabrice> and I have finished my previous job !!! Youhou !!
<hatch> ahh very cool. I detest Angular so you'll have to try and convince me otherwise ;)
<fabrice> I am not a fan in fact
<fabrice> I don't understand what a directive is and why it's called like that
<hatch> ohh I saw your talk included it so I assumed
<hatch> never assume....haha
<fabrice> http://fabricematrat.github.io/grails-rave/#/General/MVCs
<hatch> lol nice
<hatch> fabrice: so you start next week?
<fabrice> yep
<fabrice> Monday 9am French time
<hatch> fabrice: heh blast from the past http://fabricematrat.github.io/grails-rave/#/General/SPAJuju
<hatch> wow that is an olllllld UI :)
<fabrice> ha yep but I took one from the website
<fabrice> I could have taken a new one
<hatch> that mockup is still on a site somewhere?
<fabrice> apparently I took a few weeks back
<fabrice> need to find out where now :)
<hatch> yeah, the web guys would definitely like to fix that up if you can find it
<hatch> current UI http://comingsoon.jujucharms.com/:flags:/mv/ :)
<fabrice> yep the one I have installed :)
<hatch> Makyo: I'll take a review of your brnach
<hatch> I swear I'll never get used to this keyboard
<fabrice> ok guys tty on Monday !
<hatch> Makyo: that blue and green circle makes my eyes go whaaaaaaaaa
<Makyo> Hah
<hatch> naming things.....hard 
<rick_h_> pie, call it pie
<hatch> lol henceforth the uncommitted/pending status of items will be known as "pie"
<hatch> what state is between uncommitted and pending? 
<hatch> uncommitted, waiting-for-ack, pending
<hatch> which....no.....just no
<jrwren> if you name it pie, i will eat it until there is none left. :)
<hatch> uncommitted, pie, pending
<hatch> OH I KNOW'
<hatch> uncommitted, divergent, pending
<hatch> lol.....
<rick_h_> how is there a state between uncomitted and pending?
<rick_h_> once you hit commit, the user sees it as pending
<hatch> but that's not true...pending is an agent_state
<hatch> which we don't have yet
<hatch> we need to move uncommittted into an attribute anyways
<rick_h_> ok, so in-progress
 * rick_h_ drop the mic and gets back to packing up the camper
<hatch> well then
<hatch> that was easy
<hatch> haha
<hatch> a;though then we need an uncommitted attribute and an inProgress attribute....which I suppose is ok
<rick_h_> why not a single status attr?
<rick_h_> that's set to uncommitted or in-progress?
<hatch> right....but what should that be called?
<hatch> status is confusing
<hatch> it'll need to be shared across every model
 * rick_h_ is thinking
<rick_h_> commitStatus
<hatch> BOOM
 * hatch sees rick step on the mic and crush it then walk away
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> morn
<hatch> yoooooooo
<hatch> call now>
<hatch> ?
<rick_h_> yes, chrome hates me moving to FF
#juju-gui 2014-09-12
<rick_h_> widox doh! I see the query problem. Stupid stupid
<hatch> huwshimi: hey how goes the battle?
<huwshimi> hatch: Just doing some sandbox qa at the moment
<hatch> huwshimi:  cool - you should go through the guide on setting up juju for ec2 and doc any issue you have
<huwshimi> yep will do
<urulama> morning all
<rogpeppe1> urulama: morning!
<urulama> rogpeppe1: hey
<urulama> rogpeppe1: how are you? got rid of that cold?
<rick_h_> morning party people
<rick_h_> kadams54: around?
<kadams54> rick_h_: yup
<rick_h_> can you join me in the standup room?
<kadams54> Sure
<kadams54> daily or friday?
<rick_h_> I'm in friday 
<rick_h_> I can jump over if you did the other one
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews + 1 QA for https://codereview.appspot.com/136570043 (GUI charm). anyone available?
<rick_h_> frankban: looking
<frankban> thanks
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i have discovered a problem with updating bundles for machine placement. there doesn't appear to be away to tell a unit it's hosted on a machine with another unit of itself.
<jcsackett> all the "to" syntaxes are in terms of put this unit on a machine with this other service.
<rick_h_> jcsackett: ok, well then let's ignore that one for now and we'll have that updated in the updates with deployer/charmstore/gui export
<jcsackett> ok, so when we have colocated units of the same service, just export as we do now (i.e. ignore placement?)
<rick_h_> I think it's rare enough that there's value in the current work if it doesn't work 100% for folks that put two of the same thing colocated. I'm not sure how that works really. 
<rick_h_> yea, ignore placement and put them on their own 
<jcsackett> rock on. i can do that. :p
<rick_h_> you can't really run two mysql or whatever on the same machine anyway
<rick_h_> so I think the issue is small at first glance
<jcsackett> rick_h_: that's an excellent point.
<jcsackett> might become an issue with lxc placement, but that's still a weird one.
<rick_h_> right and that's not available for most providers yet so we have time to update our formats/story by then
<rick_h_> frankban: code looks good, starting trusty qa/test run/review. 
<rick_h_> frankban: so if the other reviewer could do precise we can split it up
<frankban> rick_h_: thanks! guihelp ^^^
<rick_h_> kadams54: comments added, I think we're missing some functionality. Let me know if you've got questions 
<kadams54> rick_h_: wowza, you were on that. I realized I missed some commits and am pushing them now.
<rick_h_> kadams54: cool thanks
<kadams54> rick_h_: I'll also have QA instructions on it shortly :-)
<rick_h_> kadams54: rr
<rick_h_> rgr
<rick_h_> bah
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, YUI Mail -> reactjs
<rick_h_> makes sense
<hatch> rick_h_: hah yeah....I've written Y! off
<hatch> the way they treated teh community I'm even scared to use purecss
<rick_h_> hatch: :/
<hatch> "a developer scorned"
<hatch> issue is that pure I think is the best out ther haha
<rick_h_> yea, same here
<kadams54> guihelp: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/546 is ready for QA and review.
<hatch> I can look kyle
<jrwren> standup in 9? is it really this early in the day yet?
<kadams54> thanks
<hatch> kadams54: did you address rick_h_'s message?
<kadams54> hatch: yes
<hatch> jrwren: haha what time is it there?
<jrwren> hatch: 8 till 11am.
<hatch> wha?
<rick_h_> jujugui call in 8
<jrwren> it feels later than that. busy morning, that is all I'm saying.
<hatch> ohhhhh 
<urulama> jrwren: one of those days :) i finished lunch not long ago (and it's 5PM here :D)
<jrwren> :)
<rick_h_> frankban: trusty is good, jujugui need a second live env qa/test run of the charm on precise please
<rick_h_> jcsackett: you were stabbing at ec2 recently, up for background'ing a test run for a bit?
<jcsackett> rick_h_: i'm going to need my ec2 env to throw generated bundle files at in the not too distant future--how long are we talking?
<rick_h_> ant__: ^ 
<urulama> hatch, frankban: FYI, parallels now support utopic as well
<hatch> urulama: like....actually supports it? Or just claims they do?
<urulama> hatch: there was an update today and now it works, with HW acceleration and all, just as trusty
<hatch> wow they might finally be getting their shit together
<urulama> hatch: naaa, it'll break with next beta, don't worry :)
<hatch> lol
<frankban> urulama: yesterday for quickstart QA i have been working in ssh from my working vm to other three vmware machines (precise, trusty and utopic) + an ssh to the host for osx QA. It's been crazy but worked really well ;-)
<urulama> frankban: as long as you have 16gb in that machine, it works great
<hatch> haha
<urulama> frankban: i also like such workflow, and when done, just throw away the VM and make a next clone of a "clean" VM
<frankban> urulama: exactly
<urulama> frankban: maas without maas :D
<urulama> jujugui: enjoy, have fun. bye
<hatch> kadams54: so any luck in the css stuff? I see you updated the tests
<kadams54> hatch: yeah, should have that landed shortly.
<hatch> Makyo: can we close #535?
<hatch> jujugui Makyo needs another review on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/545
<Makyo> hatch, yes
<kadams54> hatch, Makyo: yeah, I'm working on that
<hatch> Makyo: closed
<kadams54> Makyo: done with https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/545
<kadams54> hatch: where is the more menu used at? Want to make sure my stuff doesn't cause regressions…
<kadams54> Oh wait, n/m, that's for the new MV menus, right?
<hatch> yeh
<kadams54> hatch: OK, CSS re-swizzled. Take a look and let me know what you think.
<hatch> will do
<hatch> kadams54: +1
<kadams54> hatch: 'cept for the legit test failure on build :-(
<hatch> yeah well....there is that
<hatch> jcsackett: Makyo looks like there will be another contributor to the ghost charm https://github.com/hatched/ghost-charm/issues/25
<Makyo> \o/
<jcsackett> w00t!
<kadams54> hatch, Makyo: the bug I'm working on is an uncaught exception that happens when an undeployed service is destroyed. It's happening because there are data-bound elements in the (just destroyed) inspector that are trying to update.
<kadams54> hatch, Makyo: so… how to go about unbinding everything before destroying the service and inspector?
<hatch> unbind()
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> what's the context, hatch?
<Makyo> this?
<Makyo> Or this.bindingEngine?
<hatch> it's in the viewlet managert
<hatch> destroying the inspector should unbind
<hatch> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/blob/develop/app/views/viewlet-manager.js#L438
<hatch> Makyo: kadams54
<kadams54> hatch: yeah, I can confirm that's being called before I hit the error, and yet…
<hatch> sounds like you have a real bug on your hands ;)
<kadams54> Could there be multiple bindindEngines?
<hatch> kadams54:  well first I'd start by tracking the instantiations of the binding engines then make sure they are properly destroyed
<hatch> if you get any left over...well then you know
<hatch> beyond that....
<hatch> probably follow the traceback in the error to see where the event is being fired from and see if maybe something isn't being detached wher eit hsould be
<hatch> kadams54: it could be as simple as moving that unbind to the top of the destructor so that it unbinds before it destroys the views
<hatch> and the event detachers for that matter
<kadams54> Alright, did hatch just win the internet?
<kadams54> Womp, womp. No, sorry.
<hatch> well hey I can't do everything!!
<hatch> If I always won there would be no internet for everyone else
<hatch> I just lose on purpose....
<kadams54> lol
<hatch> kadams54: soooooo any luck?
<kadams54> hatch: not yet.
<hatch> are you understanding the databinding system?
<kadams54> Though I went for a run to take a break from the problem, so we'll see.
<kadams54> I think I have a very wierd understanding of it :-)
<kadams54> I've been looking at it from the inside out, stepping through in a debugger
<jcsackett> jujugui: do we have a good way of checking if a machine is uncommitted? is it still just check for "new" in the name?
<kadams54> jcsackett: we really should have a isCommitted function on the model, even if it just checks for "new" in the name.
<jcsackett> kadams54: agreed.
<jcsackett> however, for now, "new" it is. :p
<kadams54> :-)
<Makyo> jujugui could use some thoughts on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/547 - namely, trying to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1360183 without jeopardizing the integrity of _dirtyFields
<mup> Bug #1360183: When configuring a service the orange asterisk is visible after you have pressed save <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360183>
<hatch> jcsackett: kadams54 I'm adding that right now..."commitStatus"
<kadams54> Yay!
<hatch> loooking Makyo
<Makyo> It works, but feels evil.
<hatch> Makyo: you say mv....but the *'s are in the inspector...right?
<hatch> Makyo: so dirtyfields is set when the values in the input no longer match the values in the config attr right?
<Makyo> hatch, yes, but the bug is that we don't want to show them alongside the uncommitted icon.  That update doesn't happen until the callback; lazySetConfig only modifies _dirtyFields
<hatch> so yeah...first I do not like this approach it;s kind of like a bandaid and I'm guessing you agree heh
<Makyo> Yeah, I do.
<Makyo> I also don't want to introduce yet another set of config things to keep track of.
<hatch> What should happen (totally spitballing) is on save dirtyfields should be synced with the diff between environmentConfig and config
<hatch> wait...will that work...
<hatch> no
<Makyo> Wouldn't that leave asterisks on all the uncommitted fields?
<hatch> hmm
<Makyo> Yeah
<hatch> quick call?
<hatch> standup
<Makyo> Sure, one sec.
<hatch> er friday standup i guess
<hatch> i gots an idea
<kadams54> hatch, Makyo: let me know when you're done chatting. I've got more databinding questions :-)
<hatch> we were done long time ago
<hatch> we are efficient
<hatch> :P
<kadams54> Hah
<kadams54> OK, so the unbind function iterates through this._models and this._viewlets
<kadams54> But _updateDOM iterates through this._bindings
<kadams54> Why doesn't unbind do anything with this._bindings?
<hatch> tbh i have no idea. it's been a long time. lemme take a look
<hatch> kadams54: if I remember correctly bindings is just a collection of objects and doens't actually contain any listeners
<hatch> am I way off base? What are you seeing as bindings?
<kadams54> Well at some point, after everything's been unbound, _updateDOM gets called.
<kadams54> At that point, it iterates through the bindings, hitting on the one for the service-overview
<kadams54> And tries to render a new value for unit_count
<hatch> ok and did you put a debugger in there to trace back to why it's being called after being unbound?
<kadams54> At which point it fails
<kadams54> The stacktrace doesn't really help
<kadams54> http://pastie.org/private/72jfurp6pnc3ohdnkhpg
<hatch> even with async?
<hatch> right...i mean put a debugger in there
<hatch> then do that before it throws the error
<hatch> to see why updateDOM is being called 
<hatch> because it shoudnt be
<hatch> there are only a couple places which call it
<hatch> kadams54: I'm thinking it's the debounce stuff on line 845
<hatch> just another guess
<hatch> maybe I'll win the internet with this one
<hatch> lol
<kadams54> Yeah, it is…
<hatch> and holy crap can I fly with this keyboard when my fingers go where they are supposed to
<hatch> (going where they are supposed to is the tough part however)
<rick_h_> hatch: lol, takes a couple of weeks to really take off
<kadams54> If you look at the very bottom of the stacktrace, line 6011 in yui.js is the implementation for later
<hatch> OOoo
<hatch> :)
 * hatch can taste the internets.......
<kadams54> Does it taste like chicken?
<hatch> nope.....bad coffee
<rick_h_> hatch: what ended up being ayrton's issue getting his ghost setup working?
<hatch> rick_h_: which time? lol
<hatch> the first time was his hardware
<hatch> the second time was he related to mysql with some failed units and then after resolving they didn't re-run the relation script
<hatch> so he removed the relation and re added it and then he had a truly horizontally scaled blog :)
<rick_h_> ah coolio
<rick_h_> yea, just saw his blog post and realized it was him in irc that day
<hatch> oh he wrote a blog post?
<hatch> ahh I see it now
<rick_h_> yea, hit the planet
<rick_h_> <3 4g at the campground since it's a little rainy 
<hatch> haha yeah it's nice having tech in the country soemtimes
<kadams54> guihelp: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/548 is ready for review and QA - should be an easy one.
<Makyo> hatch, a little more elegant? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/547/files
<hatch> kadams54: lol nice
<hatch> Makyo: much, don't ya think?
<Makyo> Yeah.  Think I should move forward?
<Makyo> Simpler to test, too
<hatch> Makyo: definmitely
<hatch> definitely even
<Makyo> Just needed a test modification
<Makyo> hatch, https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/547
<hatch> cool, lookinf
<Makyo> jujugui calling it an early day since I'm fading, but will check in over the weekend on mine/others PRs
<hatch> cyaaaaaa
#juju-gui 2014-09-14
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2015-09-08
<gsamfira> hello folks. I can't seam to find a "tags" constraint in the UI when placing a new unit (just disk, CPU and memory). Am I missing something?
<rick_h_> gsamfira: is this the maas provider? 
<rick_h_> gsamfira: there's a known bug that came out of tags and constraints last week. I know the guys were working on it and had a deployer update that landed and will require a gui update. 
<rick_h_> gsamfira: doesn't look like a bug made it though, just irc conversation. Will have to investigate where it's at.
<rick_h_> gsamfira: but tags are only supported on maas and I think the UI auto updates based on the provider for that. So it has to be deployed to a real env. 
<Makyo> gsamfira: rick_h_ Tags are only supported (currently) via the command line and bundle deployments using the most recent juju deployer and juju GUI. We don't yet have UI around adding/modifying tags in the GUI itself, just passing it on to core.
#juju-gui 2015-09-09
<gsamfira> thanks Makyo and rick_h_
<gsamfira> Makyo: might be useful to have one field into which the user may specify constraints manually. Maybe hide it behind an "advanced" tab or something. That way you cater to more "exotic" providers
<gsamfira> something like: custom-constraint: tags=virtual
#juju-gui 2016-09-15
<urulama> uiteam: is it just me or is canonical irc dead?
<fabrice> it's you
<urulama> :-/
<fabrice> do you saw my ping ?
<fabrice> urulama: no it's not you, it seems to go crazy
<ahasenack> hi guys, quick question. I'm looking at the rabbitmq-server charm in this list: https://jujucharms.com/u/openstack-charmers-next/
<ahasenack> its row has several ubuntu versions listed, but they all point at the same link: https://jujucharms.com/u/openstack-charmers-next/rabbitmq-server
<ahasenack> which renders as xenial
<ahasenack> the metadata file doesn't hint at this being a multi-series charm
<ahasenack> so where is, say, the trusty version/link?
<hatch> ahasenack: lemme look
<ahasenack> hatch: sorry, I just filed a github issue, I asked here but then decided this wasn't the right channel :)
<hatch> ahasenack: np, it's definitely a bug, thanks for finding it!
<ahasenack> np
#juju-gui 2017-09-14
<SAPPHIRE_> HELP
